# Pakistan vs New Zealand - March 8, 2011



## Pak123

Playing XI need changes specially in the opening department. We desperately need another specialist pacer such as Wahab Riaz instead of an extra batsman as batting goes as low as at number 8 !
What's your take on this guy's ?


----------



## @nline

We should change our opening batsmen.
Because they got 3 chances and both were totally failed to show their performance.


----------



## Mani2020

Pak123 said:


> Playing XI need changes specially in the opening department. We desperately need another specialist pacer such as Wahab Riaz instead of an extra batsman as *batting goes as low as at number 8 !*
> What's your take on this guy's ?


 
lol and still we struggle to post a good score 

Wahab Riaz is not in good form we saw that in last match i think the team combination is good the way it is ,couple of changes can be done Asad shafique on place of Ahmed and Saeed ajmal on place of Abdul Rahman


----------



## PoKeMon

I think either of the afridi or razzak should be promoted up the order to pace the inning.
One of them got wasted at very low down the order.


----------



## farhan_9909

i dnt knw bt saeed ajmal and akhter both should play

also change the opener.they both get down before 50-60


----------



## Pak123

Mani2020 said:


> lol and still we struggle to post a good score
> 
> Wahab Riaz is not in good form we saw that in last match i think the team combination is good the way it is ,couple of changes can be done Asad shafique on place of Ahmed and Saeed ajmal on place of Abdul Rahman


 
that's what I'm saying because its useless to play so many batsmen when still they aren't clicking, what difference will it create by having an extra batsmen ? Instead we should rely on one more specialist bowler. It seems to be ridiculous when your batting line up ain't that strong compared to other nations but still our management is keen on playing so many batsmen !


----------



## Thumbsup

i think send your best batsmen on the top ..


----------



## Mani2020

Pak123 said:


> that's what I'm saying because its useless to play so many batsmen when still they aren't clicking, what difference will it create by having an extra batsmen ? Instead we should rely on one more specialist bowler. It seems to be ridiculous when your batting line up ain't that strong compared to other nations but still our management is keen on playing so many batsmen !


 
u have answered it in ur question
we have weak bating line up
thats y v play wid extra batsman to
give extra bit of cushion
if sum1 hav strong bating lineup
y the hell they wil play an extra
batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Pallekelle is going to be probabaly a fast bowler's paradise. Afridi should not be afraid of chasing if thats what it looks like in the morning.

Abdul Rehman should play. Wahab Riaz didn't impress against Canada so no point in trying him now we can risk it with Razzaq.


----------



## Frankenstein

we should have Junaid khan in this, I say give him a chance, and also Asad Shafiq instead of either Hafeez or Ahmad Shezad


----------



## Frankenstein

and atleast bring Umer Akmal and Razaq on the top, the usually come after 40 overs


----------



## Areesh

Hafeez should play. He is at least a good spinner. Throw Ahmed Shahzad out. Only thing he has done good in this WC is saying Be.......... to Balaji Rao of Canada. Bring in Junaid Khan. Give this boy a chance.


----------



## WAQAS119

^Yeap! Waiting to see Junaid Khan playing!


----------



## MZUBAIR

*There is an announcement that Pakistan will play with the winning combination (11 Played against Srilanka) against NZ*

There may be chaning in batting order ...Kamran Akmal may come as oppener and Abdul Razzaq may appear at num 3. Hafeez may play at down order


----------



## Frankenstein

^^we should do such experiment, and chose the best for Quarter Final


----------



## Skies

Once more in 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Skies said:


> Once more in 2011


 
Before he was boom boom - now he is doom doom.


----------



## Hammy007

ashok321 said:


> Before he was boom boom - now he is doom doom.


 
what??? 

doom doom nai dhoom dhoom


----------



## ashok321

ashok321 said:


> Before he was boom boom - now he is doom doom.


 
_Never interrupt your enemy while they are making a mistake._


----------



## Karachiite

My lineup
1. Hafeez
2. Kamran Akmal
3. Younis Khan
4. Misbah
5. Shafiq
6. Umar Akmal
7.Afridi
8. Razzak
9. Gul
10. Akhtar
11. Junaid Khan


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

IND_PAK said:


> I think either of the afridi or razzak should be promoted up the order to pace the inning.
> One of them got wasted at very low down the order.


 
I agree with this. Razaaq is good allrounder and he should not be playing at no 6 or 7


----------



## MZUBAIR

PAKISTAN vs NEW-ZEALAND

Played ODI's = 88
PAK Won = 51
NZ won = 34
...NR/Tie = 3

Played WC ODIs' 7
PAK won= 6
NZ won =1

Say thanxs to Zubair States Guru ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

"Stats" guru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

New Zealand won the toss and elected to bat fist


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Wait, Pakistan and New Zealand have played each other 7 times in the world cup!!! That's a LOT!!


----------



## ashok321

"Shoaib and Rehman are back for Wahab and Ajmal."


----------



## Hyde

Well one good thing is Pakistan will get an opportunity to chase the target

we are very bad in chasing but still thats okk... we would hopefully qualify for Quarter Finals anyway


----------



## ashok321

New Zealand v Pakistan, World Cup 2011: Pakistan's unpredictability sets up even

Both the teams on the ground...


----------



## Kompromat

NZ won the toss - Akhtar to bowl.


----------



## jaunty

Good luck Pakistan


----------



## ashok321

S Akhtar, no more a fast bowler, sending his deliveries at 140.....this overweight guy is finished as a fast bowler

A no ball from him..


----------



## ashok321

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Hyde

6 on free hit


----------



## SpArK

outttttttttt


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bowled him


----------



## Kompromat

Shoaib struk ------ 1 out !!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

outtttttttttttt


----------



## Kompromat

Jeetay ga bhai jeetay ga Pakistan jeetay ga----


----------



## Rafael

ashok321 said:


> S Akhtar, no more a fast bowler, sending his deliveries at 140.....this overweight guy is finished as a fast bowler
> 
> A no ball from him..


 
So what were you saying Mr?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

Shoaib Akhter replied back with a beautiful line and got McCullum on the very next ball. That was an important wicket for us.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> S Akhtar, no more a fast bowler, sending his deliveries at 140.....this overweight guy is finished as a fast bowler
> 
> A no ball from him..


 
Hehehehehe.



---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

By the way what a revenge by Shoaib. Great work buddy.


----------



## Kompromat

Afridi to put spinner in , what do you think ??


----------



## Hyde

Abdur Rehman to bowl the second over


----------



## Kompromat

Going well so far with spin.


----------



## ashok321

raheel1 said:


> So what were you saying Mr?


 
Just speaking the truth...


----------



## Awesome

wow rehman seems to be paying off


----------



## ashok321

raheel1 said:


> So what were you saying Mr?


 
Just speaking the truth...


----------



## Hyde

very close - survived...


----------



## VelocuR

Live Stream Link - KhanTV.Com Free Live TV Channels Live Cricket Streaming


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Just speaking the truth...


 
bwahahahahahahahah bharati member speaking a truth ???  odd thing


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Just speaking the truth...


 
Hehehehehe. Yaar you are hilarious.


----------



## Kompromat

ashok321 said:


> Just speaking the truth...


 
You are just jealous


----------



## Kompromat

Kiwis look paranoid by Pindi express


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> S Akhtar, no more a fast bowler, sending his deliveries at 140.....this overweight guy is finished as a fast bowler
> 
> A no ball from him..


 
140 is just a start, he builds up his pace around 145-150. And mind you, 140 is still is very fast. A lot faster than other teams who bowls around 120-130. Who cares if he is overweight or not? What matters is that he is performing and crucial wickets for Pakistan. A true team player who is giving his 100%


----------



## Kompromat

Free hit -------------------------

no ball given was wrong --- screw you umpire ---!!!


----------



## ashok321

Black Blood said:


> You are just jealous



My girl freind is.....not me.


----------



## Awesome

Another no ball yaar, kya kar raha hai yeh.


----------



## Roybot

Shoaib is looking in top notch form..Go Pakistan! *<snip: none of that please>*


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> 140 is just a start, he builds up his pace around 145-150. And mind you, 140 is still is very fast. A lot faster than other teams who bowls around 120-130. Who cares if he is overweight or not? What matters is that he is performing and crucial wickets for Pakistan. A true team player who is giving his 100%


 
With 140 he is no more a FAST bowler....

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




Asim Aquil said:


> Another no ball yaar, kya kar raha hai yeh.


 
Jane do..thora overweight hai banda...


----------



## Awesome

Still can't believe the gamble of Rehman as an opening bowler!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Another no ball yaar, kya kar raha hai yeh.


 

That was a WRONG decision by Umpire


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Another no ball yaar, kya kar raha hai yeh.


 
It was that idiot umpire who is wrong here.


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Still can't believe the gamble of Rehman as an opening bowler!


 
Afridi is trying to keep the runs low and keep the pressure up ! working now at least !


----------



## ashok321

Black Blood said:


> That was a WRONG decision by Umpire


 
Yes he is zionist mossadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Run Rate: *4.96. * Oouchh!!


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> With 140 he is no more a FAST bowler....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Jane do..thora overweight hai banda...



Look carefully it's 140+ now but I guess you can't see that with the Indian glasses on lol. Also, bowlers who bowl around 120s kmph are not FAST bowler. 140+ definitely is FAST.


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> Run Rate: *4.96. * Oouchh!!


 
Not bad for the beginning!


----------



## Last Hope

M here on the thread to keep al updateed, for a few min


----------



## Awesome

How Pharakne wala hai


----------



## Kompromat

Afridi should put shoaib off after 5 overs , what do you guys say?


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> Look carefully it's 140+ now but I guess you can't see that with the Indian glasses on lol. Also, bowlers who bowl around 120s kmph are not FAST bowler. 140+ definitely is FAST.


 

Classification of fast bowlers
Type	mph	km/h
Fast	90 +	145 +
Fast-medium	80 to 90	128 to 145
Medium-fast	70 to 80	113 to 128
Medium	60 to 70	97 to 113


----------



## Kompromat

ashok321 said:


> Yes he is zionist mossadi



Banday da putar ban


----------



## farhan_9909

akhter ne sirf 1 run dia over ma


----------



## VelocuR

Bharati seem annoying here. Is he taking our attention or pleasure?


----------



## Kompromat

I must say , this is one beautiful ground to play on.


----------



## Awesome

Last ball was loose other than that, all beauties.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Classification of fast bowlers
> Type	mph	km/h
> Fast	90 +	145 +
> Fast-medium	80 to 90	128 to 145
> Medium-fast	70 to 80	113 to 128
> Medium	60 to 70	97 to 113


 
LOL and just when you posted this he bowled last delivery at 145+ hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaa.....................


----------



## Kompromat

Very well done by Rehman - the new bowl wont turn but it will keep NZ at bay .


----------



## rangbaaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> Bharati seem annoying here. Is he taking our attention or pleasure?


 
Typical jealousy lol. What else can be expected from a typical Indian. Now let's see what excuse does he come up with after Shaoiby bowled his last delivery at 145+.


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> LOL and just when you posted this he bowled last delivery at 145+ hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaa.....................


 
Its an average speed - not just a single bowl....


----------



## Awesome

Its not about speed in these new overs, he's trying to utilize swing.

The gamble of mixing it up between slow and fast is paying off. But we need wickets, as the cherry on top.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

Guptil frustrated, must capitalize on that.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Its an average speed - not just a single bowl....


 
HAhahaha this was very much expected. Typical jealousy rofl. Keep getting jealous as you guys have never seen any bowler above 120s in your line up.


----------



## ashok321

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## Kompromat

Asim Aquil said:


> Its not about speed in these new overs, he's trying to utilize swing.
> 
> The gamble of mixing it up between slow and fast is paying off. But we need wickets, as the cherry on top.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------
> 
> Guptil frustrated, must capitalize on that.


 
Intikhaab alam looks like an overweight grizzly


----------



## VelocuR

ashok321 

dear my son, would you care if we ban you ? your purpose is ?

Run Rate: *4.29*

Jamie How* 2(20), he will give up out soon.


----------



## Last Hope

Run rate dwn to *3.9*


----------



## SpArK

Great keeping... by akmal....


----------



## ashok321

444444444444444444444
Shoib being hit..


----------



## Kompromat

needless throw


----------



## Last Hope

Pretty sad to say its a four!
But hey, we always have a bad start but in the end, its we who make the front page :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> 44444444444444444444444444


 
Huh. Just got lucky their. Let's see how far he can go.


----------



## Hyde

funny fielding by Pakistani fielders


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> ashok321
> 
> dear my son, would you care if we ban you ? your purpose is ?
> 
> Run Rate: *3.71*


 
To entertain you people...

Yet speak the truth...


----------



## Markus

Pakistan will win this one.


----------



## Kompromat

Guess what shoiab said to kamran


----------



## Last Hope

I assure everyone this is gonna be an 'pop corn blowing' mathc. Both teams have learned points from the tour to New Zealand. Lets see...


----------



## Last Hope

*3 leg byes*


----------



## Last Hope

*BOWLED!*

Shoaib Akhtar to Brendon Mcullum!


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pakistan lacks in fielding .

The bowlers are doing great job , so they win .
But in QF and SF it will be difficult for them


----------



## Awesome

Rehman should get one more over and then save him for the middle innings


----------



## Kompromat

Guptil must go --


----------



## rangbaaz

We need to control extras. Abdul Rehman deserves some wickets, he has been bowling well so far.


----------



## Last Hope

So far so good over going!


----------



## Vinod2070

Should be a close match.

If New Zealand can make 270+, it will be a very interesting match.


----------



## Awesome

Guptill is so jittery and anxious, hard luck that hes not out yet.


----------



## ashok321

Black Blood said:


> Guptil must go --


 
Yes he must go - for 100


----------



## Markus

Jamie How is so SLOW.


----------



## Roby

freehit .


----------



## Kompromat

4444444444444444444444


----------



## ashok321

4444444444 on free hit - noball from akhtar.


----------



## Roby

jame how 3 from 23


----------



## Kompromat

ashok321 said:


> Yes he must go - for 100


 
shut up------


----------



## Awesome

All free hits capitalized


----------



## Last Hope

Noo!
that was a nooooooo ball  I hope ToI doesnt start spot fixing rumours!


----------



## VelocuR

noticing -this World Cup is full of Free Hits, No Balls/wides, and many wrong decision by umpires.


----------



## ashok321

wide from akhtar...


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> To entertain you people...
> 
> Yet speak the truth...


 
And your bharti truth is that 140+ is not a FAST bowler and when that bowlers bowl 145+ then that is not counted as it might be ISI's conspiracy by adjusting those speed guns LOL.


----------



## Kompromat

wide ball


----------



## Areesh

This pathetic team of NewZealand is just scoring runs on free hits. WTF!!!

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

Time to replace Akhtar.


----------



## Markus

Jamie How must go - he is playing as if this is a test match.


----------



## Kompromat

we need wickets


----------



## Last Hope

Hey Asim, My posts are displayed late. I post it here, they get posted after ages!
Oh sorry, I cant expect any help from you during the match


----------



## rangbaaz

Markus said:


> Jamie How must go - he is playing as if this is a test match.


 
Good for us, isn't it? lol


----------



## Vinod2070

Areesh said:


> *This pathetic team of NewZealand is just scoring runs on free hits. *WTF!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------
> 
> Time to replace Akhtar.


 
LOl. That is funny.


----------



## ashok321

> Time to replace Akhtar.



Yes he is overweight dude...31 for 1 is no good figure anyway.


----------



## Hyde

Shoaib Akhtar should get married now

He gives too many extra runs


----------



## JonAsad

Abdul Rehman was given the second over-
who we have to stop the run rate in the middle overs?- when there is no seam and swing- Abdul Razzaq?- He will go for plenty- in my opinion-


----------



## ashok321

Abhi part time bowler (afridi) ayega - apne ko layega....


----------



## VelocuR

Don't bother him (ashok321), he is just ......... _please add ignore list. _

See his posts 500 and only 52 thanks. Wasting his times and nothing values posts.

Edit: Gul, not quality bowler. He is fit for Twenty20. Jamie How is still 4 off 25 balls.


----------



## Vinod2070

Zaki said:


> Shoaib Akhtar should get married now
> 
> He gives too many extra runs


 
How is that linked? Married people give less extra runs?


----------



## Awesome

Last Hope said:


> Hey Asim, My posts are displayed late. I post it here, they get posted after ages!
> Oh sorry, I cant expect any help from you during the match


 
Its probably because by the time you click the post button 10 other posts have already been posted.


----------



## Last Hope

Personallly, I dont like Shoaib Akhtar, unless he takes a 3+ Wicket. He can take wickets, but gives alot of runs 
He was some time my fav bowler after Wasim and Waqar. Ooh! Wasim and Waqar, Kia yaad dilla diya.Legends, My fav.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Abhi part time bowler (afridi) ayega - apne ko layega....


 
jealousy jealousy jealousy lol typical bharti member. a leading wicket taker is just a part-time bowler for them rofl


----------



## Awesome

Afridi forgot to call Powerplay!


----------



## rangbaaz

Asim Aquil said:


> Afridi forgot to call Powerplay!


 
That is bad. He did the same thing in other match.


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> jealousy jealousy jealousy lol typical bharti member. a leading wicket taker is just a part-time bowler for them rofl



What do you think of part time bowler Afridi strangly ,...bagging mostly minnow wickets in WC? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> What do you think of part time bowler Afridi strangly ,...bagging mostly minnow wickets in WC? - Yahoo! Answers


 
I never knew Srilanka is a minnow for you. Lolzzz


----------



## ashok321

44444444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




Areesh said:


> I never knew Srilanka is a minnow for you. Lolzzz


 

Canada n Kenya is what Yahoo talks about..


----------



## VelocuR

Awww, yahoo is full of cricketer fan....Smart boy!


----------



## Last Hope




----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> What do you think of part time bowler Afridi strangly ,...bagging mostly minnow wickets in WC? - Yahoo! Answers


 
I am not surprised; keep crying bharti member because SL is a minnows according to you lol. Three matches three MofM, leading wicket taker I could see how it must be hurting you rofl


----------



## ashok321

Afridi has nearly a wicket a match - he is not a regular bowler - part timer he is...


----------



## Last Hope

A four for Abdur Rzzaq. No complaints.


----------



## rangbaaz

Areesh said:


> I never knew Srilanka is a minnow for you. Lolzzz


 
These guys have never seen anyone bowling more than 120-130 in their entire history so I don't blame them lolzzzz..............


----------



## Last Hope

Actually make that two four for Abdur Razzaq. No complaints again.
Seriously?

Cmon. We need just 9 more special balls, that go directly into the stumps and tear them apart!


----------



## Awesome

When Spin is working, keep the pressure up, we got Hafeez, and Afridi too.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Afridi has nearly a wicket a match - he is not a regular bowler - part timer he is...


 
Then who is asking you to watch? I hope it's not ISI who is forcing you to watch, is it? LOLZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Awesome

Gul ko phir How milgaya


----------



## ashok321

Even yuvraj took 5 wickets - he is a part timer.....whats the problem?

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




rangbaaz said:


> Then who is asking you to watch? I hope it's not ISI who is forcing you to watch, is it? LOLZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
TV is mine - and I paid for service.


----------



## Awesome



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Asim Aquil said:


> When Spin is working, keep the pressure up, we got Hafeez, and Afridi too.


 
It is better to save spinners for the last 40 overs. Current Run rate is good 4.46


----------



## SpArK

outtttttttttttt


----------



## Hyde

I wonder why we can't throw a yorker anymore 

Come on Gul... Come on Shoaib Akhtar

both of these guyz has the deadliest yorker on earth......

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashok321

Gul got one.....


----------



## Last Hope

*I MISS WASIM AKRAM, WAQAR YOUNIS, INZI, ABDUL QADIR, SAQLAIN MUSHTAQ, IMRAN KHAM AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT, DENNIS LILLIEE :LOL:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Jamie How is 4 runs from 28 balls.

What is that idiot doing on the field?


----------



## VelocuR

OUT!!! ..................


----------



## Awesome

How Zat!

I was really waiting to say that!


----------



## ZaYYaF

HOW gone LBW!


----------



## Markus

Thank GOD, Jamie HOW(L) is gone.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Even yuvraj took 5 wickets - he is a part timer.....whats the problem?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------


 
And those five wickets were in just a single match. Afridi's 14 wickets are out of three matches which includes 4 against Srilanka. Don't waste our time kid. We feel pity for autism problem.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Umer Gull reverse swing.....whoemmmmm *


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Even yuvraj took 5 wickets - he is a part timer.....whats the problem?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------



Are you sure or was it Lashker-e-Taiyabbah this time who is forcing you to sit and watch those part timers and slow poke bowlers who in reality are way faster than bhart has ever produced in their entire history rofl
TV is mine - and I paid for service.


----------



## Last Hope

HOW?!?!!??!
Thats gone 

Thanks Asim, I wanted to post this one, but some how couldnt find enought time with the burger in my plate, book in hand and Gatorade in other


----------



## ashok321

Areesh said:


> And those five wickets were in just a single match. Afridi's 14 wickets are out of three matches which includes 4 against Srilanka. Don't waste our time kid. We feel pity for autism problem.


 
On Afridi's wickets:
Even a blind squirel gets the nut here n there....


----------



## Last Hope

Markus said:


> Jamie How is 4 runs from 28 balls.
> 
> What is that idiot doing on the field?


 
I wish every others get a poorer strike rate


----------



## Awesome

How had an inside edge, and he didn't bother to review! He was so eager to go.


----------



## Last Hope

Ashok321 on my block list. Believe me its peaceful 
No offense intented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ashok321 said:


> On Afridi's wickets:
> Even a blind squirel gets the nut here n there....


 
Damn.. its you again... 

Such an *irritant*..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> How had an inside edge, and he didn't bother to review! He was so eager to go.


you mean How jab out howa to inside edge tha? really?

hmmm Spot Fixing ki ho gi


----------



## ashok321

Last Hope said:


> Ashok321 on my block list. Believe me its peaceful
> No offense intented


 
That way I got rid of you


----------



## ashok321

4444444444444444444444444

Kamran looked stupid...


----------



## VelocuR

*Asim, please kindly ban this ashok321 ?*


----------



## Hyde

thats why I don't like Kamran Akmal 

That was a genuine outside edge but he kept on looking a face of Younis Khan


----------



## ZaYYaF

What the heck?! A "halwa" catch!


----------



## Vinod2070

I predict a score of 270 +/- 20.


----------



## ashok321

Kamran drops the easy one.........................kitna liya hai baba....2nd in this over..


----------



## Markus

Guptill is playing really good.


----------



## VelocuR

droppp catch by Akmal ????


----------



## Hyde

dropped again 

eff Kamran Akmal - go out go out go out


----------



## ZaYYaF

Ridiculous!


----------



## Awesome

Last Hope said:


> Ashok321 on my block list. Believe me its peaceful
> No offense intented


 
Tension na lo yaar, yeh toh dastoor hai. Sports main aadha maza jeetne ka nahi, doosre ko pain dene main aata hai  Especially amongst kids.


----------



## Areesh

Yaar someone throw Kamran Akmal out of pak team and Ashok out of this forum.


----------



## rangbaaz

Last Hope said:


> Ashok321 on my block list. Believe me its peaceful
> No offense intented


 
LOL smart idea because these people can never think above 120 - 130 kph lol


----------



## Awesome

Oops Kamran has done it again!


----------



## Areesh

Is kamran akmal ki main ......................................


----------



## ashok321

Areesh said:


> Yaar someone throw Kamran Akmal out of pak team and Ashok out of this forum.


 
Ashok tau is forum ki jaan hai - imaan hai...masha allah.


----------



## Awesome

Guptill on 41 for a while, Gul do your thing!


----------



## lionheart1

i am sorry to say but kamran akmal unfit to play for pakistan


----------



## Last Hope

DAMN! kami!?
Seriously?!

Now m off!


----------



## rangbaaz

Asim Aquil said:


> Tension na lo yaar, yeh toh dastoor hai. Sports main aadha maza jeetne ka nahi, doosre ko pain dene main aata hai  Especially amongst kids.


 
itnee pain meyn hy baychara k zabrdastee tv k smny baithna pad rha hy icko ISI k kahny pay lol


----------



## @nline

Whats happening or wrong to Kamaran Akmal? 
He dropped 2 easy catch.


----------



## riju78

I asked this during the last game too...y is this guy.still playing for Pakistan..unbelievable


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> LOL smart idea because
> 
> 
> 
> *these people*
> 
> 
> 
> can never think above 120 - 130 kph lol
Click to expand...

 
They think at the speed of light......


----------



## VelocuR

lionheart1 said:


> i am sorry to say but kamran akmal unfit to play for pakistan


 
Unfit wicketkeeper yep, only battling good! You are right though.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Ashok tau is forum ki jaan hai - imaan hai...masha allah.


 
Laikin log to keh rahai hain ashok is forum ka chawal hai. Main bhi yehi kehta hoon.


----------



## Hyde

Kamran Akmal ko bhai baap ki galiyan nikalne ka dil kar raha hai


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Ashok tau is forum ki jaan hai - imaan hai...masha allah.


 
o thakee hoee bharti atma yah forum na hota to tairy ko btata k tairy oqat kia hy lykn forum kee respect kr rha hu


----------



## Awesome

Luck chal rahi hai NZ ki.


----------



## VelocuR

It happen when wicketkeeper drop important wicket, they score 100 century. I hope not this time.


----------



## @nline

If Pakistan will lose today then it will be just because of Kamran Akmal. 
He dropped twice Rose Taylor.


----------



## Areesh

RaptorRX707 said:


> Unfit wicketkeeper yep, only battling good! You are right though.


 
He doesn't deserve to be in the team. Batting wicket keeping whatever.... Just throw this sattai baz out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Com'on Pakistan....... 

good start btw.......


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> o thakee hoee bharti atma yah forum na hota to tairy ko btata k tairy oqat kia hy lykn forum kee respect kr rha hu


 
Thori meri b respect kiye ja forum ke saath


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> Kamran Akmal ko bhai baap ki galiyan nikalne ka dil kar raha hai


 
main nai to dai bhi di. Upar check karain.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> They think at the speed of light......


 
the light which comes from your mouth and gets out of your (wink wink; guess the other spot) lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## Awesome

Guys its also a powerplay, so runs will slow down soon.


----------



## Kompromat

Seems like we need a new Keeper.


----------



## Awesome

Top comment on cricinfo: Sunil: "If Pakistan do win they World Cup, at least they now know who not to hand the trophy to, while celebrating "


----------



## Vinod2070

*Sunil: "If Pakistan do win they World Cup, at least they now know who not to hand the trophy to, while celebrating " *

Lol.


----------



## Last Hope

Just a line here.
If a players does good, we appriciate a lot.
When he gets nervous and mis fields,we abuse him??

Seriously?
We must, Like me , support out team in every ups and downs.

The real match starts after powerplay!


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> the light which comes from your mouth and gets out of your (wink wink; guess the other spot) lolzzzzzzzz


 
Can not you become a civilised dude....


----------



## Wounded-Monk

We want wicket.......

We want wicket.....

We want wicket..... 

Chhuti karo in sabki


----------



## VelocuR

Wounded-Monk said:


> We want wicket.......
> 
> We want wicket.....
> 
> We want wicket.....
> 
> Chhuti karo in sabki


 
You are Indian, impressive supporting Pakistan!  

I never support India, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

ashok321 said:


> Kaliye (kamran), oye tune kitina khaya hai....


 
Hassi, mazaak chutkalay are fine, but this is uncalled for. Lets stick to the spirit of the game and not go beyond what's considered civil.


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Can not you become a civilised dude....


 
Did I say something? You can think whatever you can imagine :p I left it to you to guess the other spot rofl


----------



## Beskar

What's wrong with everyone here? Kamran Akmal's a human being, a good cricketer. Strange things happen on the field but calling him a 'Sattay Baaz' based on absolutely nothing is quite foolish and a bit uncalled for. 

Grow up guys, it's all part of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> Hassi, mazaak chutkalay are fine, but this is uncalled for. Lets stick to the spirit of the game and not go beyond what's considered civil.


 
You know its a joke - but its all right.


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Just a line here.
> If a players does good, we appriciate a lot.
> When he gets nervous and mis fields,we abuse him??
> 
> Seriously?
> We must, Like me , support out team in every ups and downs.
> 
> The real match starts after powerplay!


 
well if you talk about players then you are right

but we are talking about Kamran Akmal who has always been dropping catches for us and making our matches vulnerable

He scores 20-30 runs but then drop a catch of a good batsmen at a very crucial stage who later on scores big runs and takes the match away from us 

Kamran Akmal is not among those players... he has a bad habit of dropping catches every now and then


----------



## Wounded-Monk

RaptorRX707 said:


> You are Indian, impressive supporting Pakistan!
> 
> I never support India, lol.



We have this tradition in our college....no matter how much we fight among ourselves....bahar walo ki to saath me band bajate hain.....haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> You know its a joke - but its all right.


 
There is a fine line between a joke and showing your true colours.


----------



## rangbaaz

Gul has been bowling well, he deserves more wickets.


----------



## VelocuR

Bezerk said:


> What's wrong with everyone here? Kamran Akmal's a human being, a good cricketer. Strange things happen on the field but calling him a 'Sattay Baaz' based on absolutely nothing is quite foolish and a bit uncalled for.
> 
> Grow up guys, it's all part of the game.


 
No excuse, Akmal dropped four times against South Africa. I couldn't understand how much he trained since many many dropped catches! In this World Cup, are we suppose to drop a catch joke? 

Try Rashid Latif.


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> There is a *fine line* between a joke and showing your true colours.



And you did not see that....


----------



## Hyde

Bezerk said:


> What's wrong with everyone here? Kamran Akmal's a human being, a good cricketer. Strange things happen on the field but calling him a 'Sattay Baaz' based on absolutely nothing is quite foolish and a bit uncalled for.
> 
> Grow up guys, it's all part of the game.


Calling him "sattay baaz2 is very wrong because he just escaped from the Jaws of ICC. So yes definitely he would have never sold his country for the sake of mony.

But at the same time, Kamran Akmal is the worst keeper we ever had. He is only there due to little support of his batting but he often drop catches and turn th whole game upside down

The book of excuses must have been overfilled by now but he did not stop dropping those crucial catches


----------



## Vinod2070

Good tight bowling. Powerplay is going well for Pakistan.


----------



## rangbaaz

Oh those deadly yorkers are back. Well bowled Gul.


----------



## Awesome

ashok321 said:


> You know its a joke - but its all right.


 
Let's not make light of people's integrity, such things have deep reaching affect on players. Rest of your comments were fine, but this one was over the line.

Bad performers can be asked to leave, but without a merit you can't make statements on their integrity.


----------



## Awesome

Predictions? 270 score?


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> Let's not make light of people's integrity, such things have deep reaching affect on players. Rest of your comments were fine, but this one was over the line.
> 
> Bad performers can be asked to leave, but without a merit you can't make statements on their integrity.


 
Arey yaar mere se pehle kisne likha sattay baaz - aur usli line le li maine...aur uska post delete nahi hua..


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistan Defence

We Want Wickets . defence.pk 
heheheheeheh


----------



## rangbaaz

Vinod2070 said:


> Good tight bowling. Powerplay is going well for Pakistan.


 
Yep, so far it's working for us. But Afridi needs to pay more attention when to officially call for a PP. This is not the first time he's forgotten to inform the umpire about it.


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> Calling him "sattay baaz2 is very wrong because he just escaped from the Jaws of ICC. So yes definitely he would have never sold his country for the sake of mony.
> 
> But at the same time, Kamran Akmal is the worst keeper we ever had. He is only there due to little support of his batting but he often drop catches and turn th whole game upside down
> 
> The book of excuses must have been overfilled by now but he did not stop dropping those crucial catches


 
The amount he adds with the bat, he loses more by his bad keeping.

It's not a good trade. If Zulqarnain had not done his harkat he would've stayed on as keeper, he was a very decent batsman too. Not as good as Kamran, but decent enough to replace him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

I say it to be around 220, maximum.


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> Predictions? 270 score?


 
If wickets dont tumble...that is.


----------



## fida jan

kitne catch chore kamran akmal g ne???


----------



## Awesome

Probably last overs by Shoaib, its going to be a long spell by the spinners with Afridi finishing off all the overs.

Should've introduced Hafeez here instead of Shoaib.


----------



## ashok321

fida jan said:


> kitne catch chore kamran akmal g ne???


 
Abhi talak tau sirf do - dekho age kiya hota hai..


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> The amount he adds with the bat, he loses more by his bad keeping.
> 
> It's not a good trade. If Zulqarnain had not done his harkat he would've stayed on as keeper, he was a very decent batsman too. Not as good as Kamran, but decent enough to replace him.


 exactly! thats what my point is

So what if he makes 1 fifty after 5-6 games? - he drop one catch and that catch cost us the full game.

Remember Hussey's dropped catch for an instance? when he dropped his catch and later missed stumps and eventually he scored 80+ and Australia won the game in recent test series against Australia


----------



## Vinod2070

Asim Aquil said:


> Predictions? 270 score?


 
Yes, right now I stick to it.

Based on my own D/L calculator. 

Let's see how it goes. It may go either way.

My prediction still: 270 +/- 20.


----------



## ashok321

> Based on my own D/L calculator



Why DL calculator for the projection?
Its reserved for rain.


----------



## Awesome

Taylor just has 1 run off Gul so far...


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Good good just suffocate them there for few more overs....


----------



## Rafael

Zaki said:


> exactly! thats what my point is
> 
> So what if he makes 1 fifty after 5-6 games? - he drop one catch and that catch cost us the full game.
> 
> Remember Hussey's dropped catch for an instance? when he dropped his catch and later missed stumps and eventually he scored 80+ and Australia won the game in recent test series against Australia


 
Not to forget two missed stumpings of Sangakara vs srilnaka couple of weeks back.


----------



## Awesome

Shridhar Jaju: "Kamran Akmal's favourite pickup line - Can I DROP you somewhere?"


----------



## fida jan

cricinfo: "Kamran Akmal's favourite pickup line - Can I DROP you somewhere?''


----------



## VelocuR

Our bowlers should do this 'yorker' seriously!!!

NC: 74/2 patiently


----------



## ashok321

India Pakistan match - I would want Kamran to play and make Indians happy!


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Shridhar Jaju: "Kamran Akmal's favourite pickup line - Can I DROP you somewhere?"


 
     

If ever there is a ranking for most dropped catches by Wicket Keeper. Kamran Akmal is going to top the list


----------



## Areesh

What ever you guys say but I will keep calling this mofo as sattay baaz. He is a sattai baaaz and he will remain one.


----------



## fida jan

bhaiyon batao to kitne drop kiye???


----------



## ashok321

Bowling is very tight - its working - pls dont bring Afridi and change the scenario to NZ fav...


----------



## Awesome

Areesh said:


> What ever you guys say but I will keep calling this mofo as sattay baaz. He is a sattai baaaz and he will remain one.


 
Finish it.


----------



## Last Hope

Slow and steady, wins the race.
We need a small strike rate, small pace from batsmen, not wickets.


----------



## Awesome

Razzaq nahi chal raha... Doesn't even look like challenging the batsmen a bit.


----------



## ashok321

BIG screen says shahid afridi 306 wickets......that means a wicket a match - part timer he is..


----------



## Last Hope

I think calling him sattay bazz, we are showing our true colours.
Lets not do it, we are representing ourselves to the whole world here.

We must respect everyone, be a great cricketer, or a poor keeper, at least he is better than others so he is here!


----------



## ashok321

Abhi Afridi ki dhulai hogi....


----------



## VelocuR

*Afridi is 306 wicketaker off 316 matches. IMPRESSSIVE!!*


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Finish it.


 
Well I have already finished it. Let's see if sattai baz will finish it or not.


----------



## JonAsad

Kamran should drop wicket keeping and become a full time batsmen- He is a very good batsman i believe-


----------



## Awesome

91.9kph, Ashok ka toh yeh fast bowler hogaya


----------



## Vinod2070

ashok321 said:


> Why DL calculator for the projection?
> Its reserved for rain.


 
You know how D/L system works and why it is used for rains. Right?

I didn't use it in real. I projected a score based on the remaining resources: 8 wickets and 30 odd overs.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Good over......


----------



## Awesome

Areesh said:


> Well I have already finished it. Let's see if sattai baz will finish it or not.


 
Hmmm theek hai, abhi ke liay Nasrun minal lahe wah fatehun kareeb parho, and pitch in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Afridi is 306 wicketaker off 316 matches. IMPRESSSIVE!!*


 
311 devided by 306 and what you got?

A part timer


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> What ever you guys say but I will keep calling this mofo as sattay baaz. He is a sattai baaaz and he will remain one.


 
we was proven innocent in front of ICC. There is no point you accuse him of anything

stop it now... he is just a bad wicket-keeper


----------



## Wounded-Monk

One wicket down in next over.......what say....


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> 311 devided by 306 and what you got?
> 
> A part timer


 
and besides Kumble, none of the Indians has so far managed to achieved this feat 

They are not even a part time bowlers by this logic

and he is the second bowler in the world having made 6000 runs and 300 wickets

you guyz will only dream of


----------



## ashok321

> I didn't use it in real. I projected a score based on the remaining resources: 8 wickets and 30 odd overs.



For projection you dont rely on DL..

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Kamran se ball chutta aur 44444444444


----------



## @nline

Again poor effort by Kamran.


----------



## ashok321

> and besides Kumble, none of the Indians has so far managed to achieved this feat



Do you want a knowledge punishment really??


----------



## Last Hope

22 over, 91 run, two wickets.
At same rate, they can hardly reach 220!


----------



## rangbaaz

Asim Aquil said:


> 91.9kph, Ashok ka toh yeh fast bowler hogaya


 





His so called pacers can't even think about bowling that fast so no wonder he is so jealous of our Pathan


----------



## Last Hope

Glorious Resolve said:


> Kamran should drop wicket keeping and become a full time batsmen- He is a very good batsman i believe-


 *
Omar Akmal for the keeping!*


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> we was proven innocent in front of ICC. There is no point you accuse him of anything
> 
> stop it now... he is just a bad wicket-keeper


 
He just got lucky which other three weren't. He is a shady character and I won't be surprised if in the future some news of the world type newspaper expose his corruption. The only good thing he do is screwing Pakistan team.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Last Hope said:


> 22 over, 91 run, two wickets.
> At same rate, they can hardly reach 220!



They wont go at same rate......they are just consolidating themselves....wicketS are needed now......


----------



## Awesome

Last Hope said:


> 22 over, 91 run, two wickets.
> At same rate, they can hardly reach 220!


 
With wickets in hand, in the end they'll whack big ones. This is a good pitch to bowl, it won't be that easy to chase even 220.


----------



## fida jan

guptil nai 50 maar diye, bhai out karo koi isko :S


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> With wickets in hand, in the end they'll whack big ones. This is a good pitch to bowl, it won't be that easy to chase even 220.


 
QF berth is reserved for Pakistan - so its okey till then.


----------



## Awesome

Nice over by Hafeez. Last 10 Should be shared between Rehman, Gul, Shoaib


----------



## ashok321

fida jan said:


> guptil nai 50 maar diye, bhai out karo koi isko :S


 
Agar tumhare bolne se sab aisa hi hota tau Kashmir tumhara hota.....


----------



## Awesome

Taylor catch dega


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Do you want a knowledge punishment really??


 
of course.... and for your general knowledge Afridi has been fourth highest wicket taker in the world since 2008 with a very respectable average of only 29 

Kumble is not even in the list

Bowling records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

bowling good so far.......


----------



## VelocuR

Sri Lankan fans support Pakistan, Indian fan support NZ.. Lol.


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Agar tumhare bolne se sab aisa hi hota tau Kashmir tumhara hota.....


 
now you are trying to get banned i think

why can't you guyz stay on topic?


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> of course.... and for your general knowledge Afridi has been fourth highest wicket taker in the world since 2008 with a very respectable average of only 29
> 
> Kumble is not even in the list
> 
> Bowling records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo


 
Dude Kumble is long retired, and you are looking for a table upwards of 2008...what a way to find the defense...


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Agar tumhare bolne se sab aisa hi hota tau Kashmir tumhara hota.....


 
Bringing Kashmir in cricket thread, WTH? Do I need to remind you again about the fine line?


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Taylor catch dega


 
Aur Akmal chorai ga.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Zaki said:


> of course.... and for your general knowledge Afridi has been fourth highest wicket taker in the world since 2008 with a very respectable average of only 29
> 
> Kumble is not even in the list
> 
> Bowling records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo


 
Probably because Kumble has retired now. But Afridi is still only sweet sixteen right


----------



## Kinetic

Umar Gul bowling well. Kamran Akmal dropped two easy catches of Tylor in an over. 



RaptorRX707 said:


> Sri Lankan fans support Pakistan, Indian fan support NZ.. Lol.


 
What a stupid comment!! Where did you see Indian fans?


----------



## fida jan

kamran akmal nai aik review bhi zaya kerwa diya


----------



## Wounded-Monk

I think NZ should become aggressive after 32 overs.....


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> Bringing Kashmir in cricket thread, WTH? Do I need to remind you again about the fine line?


 
Oye thore maje lelo bhaio..


----------



## Vinod2070

Zaki said:


> of course.... and for your general knowledge Afridi has been fourth highest wicket taker in the world since 2008 with a very respectable average of only 29
> 
> Kumble is not even in the list
> 
> Bowling records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo


 
He is a good bowler now. But he came as a batsman and even now people have not reconciled to him being a full time bowler.

He is bowling now because he was not good and consistent enough to continue just as a batsman.

Some people make such switch and are successful.

A good bowler averages at least 1.5 wickets per one day. Take any top bowler in the world.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Someone tell that wicket keeper to shut up.


----------



## Roybot

Man Kamral Khatmal is acting all shifty, very poor wicketkeeping


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Areesh said:


> Aur Akmal chorai ga.



hahaha


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Dude Kumble is long retired, and you are looking for a table upwards of 2008...what a way to find the defense...


 
doesn't matter - yes Kumble left long time ago

but compare both players from 2000 to 2007. Afridi got 142 wickets in 131 innings with an average of 30.01.
Kumble got 90 wickets in 86 innings with an average of poor 39.03

Bowling records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo

anyways... let get back to topic now


----------



## Awesome

Perhaps try a short 2 over spell from Gull again. Fast and slow was working before.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Good over for NZ.....beware Pakistan....


----------



## rangbaaz

ashok321 said:


> Oye thore maje lelo bhaio..


 
Try to stay in your limits


----------



## Hyde

Vinod2070 said:


> He is a good bowler now. But he came as a batsman and even now people have not reconciled to him being a full time bowler.
> 
> He is bowling now because he was not good and consistent enough to continue just as a batsman.
> 
> Some people make such switch and are successful.
> 
> A good bowler averages at least 1.5 wickets per one day. Take any top bowler in the world.


 
actually not many peoples know that Afridi was a fast bowler. But once upon a time he injured one batsmen after hitting him at his private part and Afridi decided to switch to spin bowling afterwards

He joined Pakistan team as a spin bowler... he was always a bowler

but peoples made him a batsmen and he too started focusing on his batting...

in the end.. he is now a specialist bowler once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Run Rate: 3.88 slow!


----------



## ashok321

rangbaaz said:


> Try to stay in your limits


 
Idher driving license nahi aur bande speed limit ki baat karte hain...


----------



## Awesome

Run rate won't clinch it for us, we need wickets. I think Afridi is should tighten up the singles, the wickets would follow.


----------



## SpArK

goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## VelocuR

AFRIDIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Bowled him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Afridi takes his 15th wicket of the tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Afridi agaya maidaan main, Hejamalo!


----------



## fida jan

afridi does it again


----------



## VelocuR

We love AFRIDI!!!!


----------



## Areesh

Poor guptil. How can he be dismissed even when Kamran Akmal is on their side.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Guptill gone.......time to cash this opportunity....

Suffocate them till 36 overs and then they should crumble....


----------



## VelocuR

^LOL. ........Enough teasing on Kamran Akmal. Let's focus on more wickets.


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> We love AFRIDI!!!!



He got lucky


----------



## VelocuR

No way!!!..........


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Afridi would make a poor umpire. Every time a wicket falls, he signals a six

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Given.................

DRS....


----------



## fida jan

hafeez gets one


----------



## Hyde

Decision stands

Gone!!!!


----------



## VelocuR

What a quick wicket !!!!!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

ashok321 said:


> He got lucky



hahaha yeah right....hahaa


----------



## Awesome

woohoo, "Girti hui dewaron ko - ek dhaka aur doh!"


----------



## Wounded-Monk

good ek aur gaya.......


----------



## ashok321

Cha gaye cha gaye Pakistani bhai log cha gaye...


----------



## Awesome

Chalo ek review toh zayan hua


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> woohoo, "Girti hui dewaron ko - ek dhaka aur doh!"


 
Us deewar ka sath hamara banda bhi hai. Dhakkai sai kia hoga.


----------



## Patriot

Pakistan will win!


----------



## fida jan

Wounded-Monk said:


> good ek aur gaya.......


 
what kind of pakistani comes from kamasutra land????


----------



## ashok321

Asim Aquil said:


> Chalo ek review toh zayan hua


 
Bade dur ki soch hai


----------



## VelocuR

Killer Vettori is dangerous against Pakistan all times. Fifty and centuries, remember ??


----------



## ashok321

Afridi pe 44444444


----------



## ashok321

RaptorRX707 said:


> Killer Vettori is dangerous against Pakistan all times. Fifty and centuries, remember ??


 
He is very responsible player..


----------



## friendly_troll96

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Afridi would make a poor umpire. Every time a wicket falls, he signals a six


 
you beat me to it!


----------



## Hyde

another dropped catch by Akmal


----------



## ZaYYaF

Another dropped by keeper!


----------



## Roybot

Akmal ne aaj paaise kha liyen hain! Whats wrong with him


----------



## @nline

Again, , , , , ,
Akmal dropped a simple catch.


----------



## Hyde

roy_gourav said:


> Akmal ne aaj paaise kha liyen hain! Whats wrong with him


 
aaj ke baat nahi - he is a bad keeper

has been doing this since past 6 years at least


----------



## VelocuR

reallllly??


----------



## Hyde

@nline said:


> Again, , , , , ,
> Akmal dropped a simple catch.


 
that wasn't a simple catch but hopefully would have been caught if South African or Aussie keeper was behind the stumps


----------



## @nline

Zaki said:


> that wasn't a simple catch but hopefully would have been caught if South African or Aussie keeper was behind the stumps


 
No doubt about that!!!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

fida jan said:


> what kind of pakistani comes from kamasutra land????



A Pakistani guest........


----------



## Last Hope

I just put a flag in my room.
Big enough to wrap me up! 

Never checked it, but must be more than a meter and half!


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> another dropped catch by Akmal


 
Hehehehe. Lovely.


----------



## Awesome

I wonder if Hafeez or Ahmed Shehzad would be able to keep.


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> aaj ke baat nahi - he is a bad keeper
> 
> has been doing this since past 6 years at least


 
And you dont find his replacement for the last 6 years?


----------



## @nline

We need a wicket-keeper.


----------



## fida jan

ashok321 said:


> And you dont find his replacement for the last 6 years?



zulkernain haider was but u know wht happened


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan is a land of good bowlers, not for wicket keepers


----------



## Hyde

@nline said:


> We need a wicket-keeper.


problem is he win us matches through his batting

There has been couple of crucial performances by him in the major tournaments through his bat...
keeping is only ok

and we did have couple of replacement keepers but we always needed our keeper to strengthen our batting line up too....


----------



## Awesome

drinks break... I still say bring in Gul for a 2 overs burst, with Hafeez.


----------



## @nline

fida jan said:


> zulkernain haider was but u know wht happened


 
Actually he was interesting for seeking asylum instead to play cricket.


----------



## Last Hope

Asim Aquil said:


> I wonder if Hafeez or Ahmed Shehzad would be able to keep.


 

Stop wondering!
Omar Akmal can!


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> A Pakistani guest........


 
 with an orange lady in avatar


----------



## @nline

Zaki said:


> problem is he win us matches through his batting
> 
> There has been couple of crucial performances by him in the major tournaments through his bat...
> keeping is only ok
> 
> and we did have couple of replacement keepers but we always needed our keeper to strengthen our batting line up too....


 
I hope you may remember how he played in Australia, since then he is just doing a bad job for Pakistan.


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> with an orange lady in avatar


 
Dal me peela hai


----------



## Areesh

Who needs wicket keeper when we have sattai baaz in our team. No need to change anyone. Huh.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> with an orange lady in avatar



none of your business.......


----------



## fida jan

ill pull my hair out if rosy taylor survives yet some more overs


----------



## ashok321

fida jan said:


> ill pull my hair out if rosy taylor survives yet some more overs


 
Today is his birthday - leave him alone.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Patnership: 24 run(s) in 29 ball(s)

this can be dangerous.....

One more wicket will do......


----------



## fida jan

Jana said:


> with an orange lady in avatar


 
not a lady, its a guy


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> Who needs wicket keeper when we have sattai baaz in our team. No need to change anyone. Huh.


 
kyoun ilzaam lagate ho aik nikamme keeper per?

woh nakara hai par satta nahi karta


----------



## Wounded-Monk

fida jan said:


> not a lady, its a guy



Yeah tell her.....ahhahha


----------



## ZaYYaF

Guys give me a link for live stream. cricket-365 is lagging so much.


----------



## ashok321

Afridi 27 for 1 in 7 overs.....whats the big deal ?


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Superb bowling so far......


----------



## Wounded-Monk

If NZ hold on upto 42 overs then it may get difficult for Pakistan to stop the runs.....


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> kyoun ilzaam lagate ho aik nikamme keeper per?
> 
> woh nakara hai par satta nahi karta


 
Aap sirf Pakistan kai england kai tour ka wait karain. News of the world kuch aur khidmat karai ga Pakistan cricket ki. Yeh bhi dafa ho jaye ga hamari team sai bohat jald.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Afridi 27 for 1 in 7 overs.....whats the big deal ?


 
This is the big deal. _!_ Keep it.


----------



## Awesome

Nasrum minallahe va fatehun kareeb parh rahay ho? Focus on the positive.


----------



## Time Assassin

Good game so far i reckon NZ will make 250, Pakistan should be able to chase that, but what the hell is wrong with Razzaq and shoaib akhtar? they have been giving awasy free runs all day.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Next wicket will be taylor.....


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Nasrum minallahe va fatehun kareeb parh rahay ho? Focus on the positive.


 
Woh to parh raha hoon. Laikin sattai baaz bhi bohat qareeb hai. Daikhain kia hota hai.


----------



## riju78

ashok321 said:


> Afridi 27 for 1 in 7 overs.....whats the big deal ?


 
bas karo yaar..really annoying now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Wounded-Monk said:


> Next wicket will be taylor.....


 
Huh. Challenging Kamran Akmal haan.


----------



## fida jan

Asim Aquil said:


> Nasrum minallahe va fatehun kareeb parh rahay ho? Focus on the positive.


 
isko kia hogya


----------



## ashok321

> but what the hell is wrong with Razzaq and shoaib akhtar? they have been giving awasy free runs all day



Akhtar is overweight cant ball right.

SO far in this WC he has just 4 wickets only...


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Areesh said:


> Huh. Challenging Kamran Akmal haan.



hahha......nahi......how dare me.....hahhaha


----------



## Awesome

fida jan said:


> isko kia hogya


 
Naaray lagaoon? Budd budd paya wakht wakht lam teeng chabuktay tha!

Yeh Taylor Tha

Styris Tha!

lol Stadiums ka veteran hoon, Chachay cricket ko bachpan se purka raha hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

riju78 said:


> bas karo yaar..really annoying now


 
Thank you.


----------



## Awesome

Need a stump chance from Rehman... Need a stumping from Akmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Match will be interesting now....


----------



## Awesome

PP3 ke liay tayyaar hojao


----------



## fida jan

HOW made 4 out of 29


----------



## Awesome

Kamran ne keeping ki!


----------



## Markus

fida jan said:


> HOW made 4 out of 29


 
Yes, that idiot scored 4 out of 29 balls.

Who takes such players in world cup.


----------



## Awesome

Gul should not be brought on again till they take the PP3. He would be able to stop at least 3 overs.


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Afridi 27 for 1 in 7 overs.*....whats the big deal* ?


 

He is making you busy 24/7 commenting on him thats a big deal


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> Yes, that idiot scored 4 out of 29 balls.
> 
> Who takes such players in world cup.


 
We have sattai baaz in our team. Can't you see that???


----------



## fida jan

Asim Aquil said:


> Kamran ne keeping ki!


 
mubarak ho, yeh mauka baar baar nai ata


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Asim Aquil said:


> Need a stump chance from Rehman... Need a stumping from Akmal.


 
lol, good one.


----------



## Awesome

Wrapping NZ around 240 should be tried. It can be done, even if you assume a generous 50 runs in PP3


----------



## Pak_Sher

Kamral Akmal is shady and is not trust worthy wicket keeper.


----------



## Awesome

Ab wicket milni hai.


----------



## Pak_Sher

New Zealand 174/4 (41.2 ov)


New Zealand RR 4.20
Batting PP 1/0 (0.2) RR 3.00
Last 5 ovs 25/0 RR 5.00


----------



## Areesh

Pak_Sher said:


> Kamral Akmal is shady and is not trust worthy wicket keeper.


 
He is not shady he is just an innocent sattai baaz.


----------



## fida jan

welldone gul!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fida jan

what a yorker(i think it pitched first)

out given!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

)))) reviewing ????/


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> We have sattai baaz in our team. Can't you see that???


 
More than ur team, its NZ players who have sold out.

Under performing purposely.


----------



## Areesh

sattai baaz ab dramai kar raha hai.


----------



## Hyde

Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Afridi should give the bowling to Rehman, he should keep himself to finish the last few overs with Akhtar

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

Howwwwzaaaaat


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Isn't this enough --> Patnership: 62 run(s) in 75 ball(s)

Wicket lo ab inki......


----------



## Pak_Sher

41.6
Umar Gul to Styris, OUT 

SB Styris lbw b Umar Gul 28 (37b 1x4 0x6) SR: 75.67


----------



## fida jan

Areesh said:


> He is not shady he is just an innocent sattai baaz.


 
oye chup ker!!!! sattai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

I hope they had reviewed, it bounced in line and and was hitting the stumps zayan hota.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

gone..............................


----------



## fida jan

taylor ke hair ganja kerna ho gya


----------



## Areesh

fida jan said:


> oye chup ker!!!! sattai


 
Woh dramai kar raha hai dive maar kar. Sattai baaz. 

Kamran is sad on Styris dismissal.


----------



## Last Hope

*GONE!*
I was on my chair, studying. just opened the TV and after the very next 2 balls he was a clear LBW!

Gosh, I jumped from my chair and it feel asde, lying on its side and I was jumping in the air, before the umpire could raise his finger!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Hold them under 200 uptill 47 over.......


----------



## ashok321

Han tau kiya hua Afridi ka.....main breakfast kha raha tha anda kema parotha...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@last hope=how do u open a tv? lol.


----------



## Hyde

180/5 after 43 overs


----------



## Last Hope

Areesh said:


> Woh dramai kar raha hai dive maar kar. Sattai baaz.
> 
> Kamran is sad on Styris dismissal.


 
Oh please!
Stop calling him a satai baaz!

If you think he is bad, why dont you come?
He is better than you, can play better than you so he is there.

Sorry if I am rude, but what you said was too rude too!


----------



## Awesome

2 overs gone, 7 runs and 1 wicket in the PP3. So far so good.


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @last hope=how do u open a tv? lol.


 
I have got a screw driver in my hand!
ARGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ashok321

44444444444444444444


----------



## fida jan

Last Hope said:


> *GONE!*
> I was on my chair, studying. just opened the TV and after the very next 2 balls he was a clear LBW!
> 
> Gosh, I jumped from my chair and it feel asde, lying on its side and I was jumping in the air, before the umpire could raise his finger!


 
bhai tughe khugle hai k baar baar mention kerta hai k u r studyin, idher teri amma nai dekhe rahe tughe 

aik se aik namune hai idher


----------



## Last Hope

Fourrrrrr 

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




fida jan said:


> bhai tughe khugle hai k baar baar mention kerta hai k u r studyin, idher teri amma nai dekhe rahe tughe
> 
> aik se aik namune hai idher


 

Maine tou laptop abhi khola hai!


----------



## ashok321

220-225 ka chaker hai...


----------



## Awesome

Wicket hai iss over main.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

NZ should be aggressive now......


----------



## Last Hope

SIX!
And I still am laughing!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

This was a good over for NZ.....


----------



## Last Hope

*SIX!
Twice in the over!
*


----------



## Awesome

Issliay keh raha tha, Rehman should be given the task of PP3, he was hard to hit even in the beginning.


----------



## Pak_Sher

New Zealand 202/5 (45.0 ov)


----------



## Wounded-Monk

50 runs from 30 balls should be good projection now......NZ are in a good position for that


----------



## Awesome

Must end this PP3 under 40 runs


----------



## Wounded-Monk

and yeah 250 will be a good total for chase as well.......


----------



## Secret Service

SIX.........


----------



## Awesome

Sending McCullum over Oram is paying off


----------



## Spring Onion

spicy sixes with a wicket


----------



## Last Hope

*OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Fry the kiwis.........lol


----------



## Pak_Sher

NL McCullum b Umar Gul 19 (10b 1x4 2x6) SR: 190.00


----------



## Awesome

Outayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Pakistan must take a wicket now......

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

gaya...........


----------



## Awesome

230 se zyada nahi jaanay dena chahiye.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

One more wicket please....


----------



## Last Hope

Toooooooo close!
Slightly highier than bails, toooo close!


----------



## Awesome

Gul did his job well, the rest, were just avg.


----------



## Last Hope

Charsi ney kitni lose baal keradi hai 
I hate shoaib Akhtar.
FOur


----------



## Spring Onion

666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Last Hope

Kis _____ ko bheej diya hai?
its a huge six


----------



## Awesome

Control yaar...


----------



## Spring Onion

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## VelocuR

I think, Pakistan is going to lose this game today...it will be difficult to chase target


----------



## Last Hope

Pan c_____! 
Aik aur six


----------



## Wounded-Monk

240 will be good.....


----------



## Awesome

Yeh over duboyega.


----------



## Spring Onion

kis nay iss warteee ko lia ha


----------



## Last Hope

Wide ball!
Kis charsi ko bheej diya hai ?


----------



## Areesh

Darzi nai kar dia kaam.

Shukria Kamran.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Sohaib Bhai loosing ittttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Spring Onion

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Last Hope

WE lost. Just thanks to Akhtar, sharab pey k aa gya hai ullu ka chacha


----------



## Roybot

Akhtar ne saare ki kariye pe paani pher diya


----------



## Pak_Sher

Sohaib Bhai loosing itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ashok321

Why this akhtar overweight dude?

this over 22 and going..


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Wicket needed........


----------



## Last Hope

WIDE BALL!

Kis ney slect kiya hai iss charsi ko?

MATCH FIX HAI!


----------



## Spring Onion

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## ashok321

6666666666


----------



## fida jan

kamran akmal ki waja se yeh saab ho raha hai


----------



## VelocuR

terrible bowled by Akhtar .... Congratulation to Taylor!!!

(clapping)


----------



## Pak_Sher

*Ross Taylor (rhb) 102 117 6 4 87.17 36 (16b) 38 (19b) 103 2840 128* 35.94


----------



## Last Hope

Kissi ullu ka _! 
Apney over purey kerney hain, aur match harna hai


----------



## ashok321

28 in a over...lol at overweight dude..


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Will they cross 275.......what say


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shoaib the lizzard...


----------



## Spring Onion

tailors 's stitch in time saves the nine


----------



## ashok321

Ross T gets his birthday gift..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Last Hope

*SHOAIB CHARSI *


----------



## VelocuR

trust me* NEW ZEALAND WILL WIN this match !!!!*


----------



## Roybot

Shambles...poor fielding...poor bowling too


----------



## ashok321

yusuf ne ball chora aur 44444444444


----------



## Last Hope

_________!
We are done!
300+


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Akhtar bhai ko itna credit mat do...Taylor also batted well...super centuary by him.


----------



## ashok321

questionable players must be investigated...


----------



## Spring Onion

6666666666666666666666


----------



## Hyde

main thori dair door kya gaya pc se - tum logon ne runs leak kar diye


----------



## Last Hope

The end. Charsi ney hura diya humein. Iss sharabi ko humesha k liye nikal dena chaiye. Bring in Sohail Tanveer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

wtf r these clowns doing?>?????


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> questionable players must be investigated...


 
bwahahahahahhahaha yeh Indian team should be investigated for the draw


----------



## Pak_Sher

Last 4 overs
. . 1 6 1 6 | 1 . 1 6 W . | 4 6 6 1wd . 4 1wd 6 | 2 . 4 1wd 1 1 6


----------



## Spring Onion

come on come kiwis hit a 999999999999999999999999 

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another 4?


----------



## Wounded-Monk

WTF: Patnership: 62 run(s) in 75 ball(s)

Com'on Pkaistan


----------



## Awesome

Afridi needs to do a huddle again and get his boys' minds straight.


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahhahaha yeh Indian team should be investigated for the draw


 
Sorry we dont have Kamran types...


----------



## Spring Onion

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BC chaka.....


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Sorry wrong figure:

Patnership: 43 run(s) in 13 ball(s)


----------



## Roybot

This is painful


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Afridi needs to do a huddle again and get his boys' minds straight.


 
the old geeks need to be kicked out


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

We r done.


----------



## @nline

Just see what Ross Taylor doing now.
Its just because of KAMRAN AKMAL (Dropped his so easy and simple 2 cathes)


----------



## Wounded-Monk

getting ugly now........


----------



## Kompromat

Shoaib didn't act responsibly.


----------



## Spring Onion

wowwwwwwwwwwwww 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## ashok321

Aise kheloge tau India Pakistan final me kaise ayega baba...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Its not the century of Ross Taylor, it was the century of Kamran Akmal as a 12th Newzealender Player


Kill Kamran Akmal ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Teams is under pressure n doin crap!


----------



## Pak_Sher

They have given the match away.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Control runs......


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another white...WTF


----------



## MST

Its carnage out there. Ross tailor is commiting murder 
Or lets say massacare. Pakistan team is at receiving end.


----------



## Hyde

85 runs from last 5 overs so far


----------



## VelocuR

*I guess, New Zealand didn't forget Pakistan beaten them badly during WC history. * 

66666666644444446666666


----------



## ashok321

so far in this over 20 n counting...


----------



## Roybot

Man did not expect this from Razzaq!


----------



## Spring Onion

why they all are doing full tosses ???


----------



## Markus

FANTASTIC BATTING


----------



## Wounded-Monk

WTF: Patnership: 61 run(s) in 16 ball(s)


----------



## @nline

*All that happened just because of Kamran Akmal`s bad wicket keeping.
Now he have to bat well for it.*


----------



## Hyde

MZUBAIR said:


> Its not the century of Ross Taylor, it was the century of Kamran Akmal as a 12th Newzealender Player
> 
> 
> Kill Kamran Akmal ......


 
and then i laugh when peoples start defending Akmal 

thats what he does.... he make couple of runs but he drop catches and cost us matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

WTF is going on?

Taylor is hitting like anything..at one point it looked Pakistan will win comfortable but now it looks little difficult for Pakistan.


----------



## MST

86 runs in last 5 overs 
I wish i was at home watching this


----------



## Roybot

Blame Khatmal wicketkeeper for this debacle


----------



## Spring Onion

MZUBAIR said:


> Its not the century of Ross Taylor, it was the century of Kamran Akmal as a 12th Newzealender Player
> 
> 
> .....


 

*Shoaib wartya *


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> why they all are doing full tosses ???


 
They are making it easy for NZ..


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

2 balls remaining so go for 12 kiwis


----------



## Mani2020

i wish i would have been in PCB and i would have kicked this bastard kamran akmal out of the team.

SAB khatay hain yeh begairat .check out the last 20 matches and look at the number of runs he scored and number of catches and stumpings he dropped

Today we are loosing because of him .


----------



## Spring Onion

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Markus said:


> FANTASTIC BATTING


 
Ghanta......ghatia bowling


----------



## MST

63 runs off 2.5 overs, hows's that for a partnership? Ross changes his bat, meanwhile. Not done yet 
source: cricinfo


----------



## ashok321

30 in a over lolllllllllll


----------



## Roybot

Man they made a joke of Pakistani bowling attack today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

GREAATTTTTTT!~!!!!!!!! 66
6
6
6
6
6
6
6

6
6
6

WC is Twenty20 match, hehehe
6


----------



## aristocrat

4 and 6 30 runs in this over!!!!!!this is carnage!!!!!!


----------



## MST

* Last 5 ovs 95/1 RR 19.00


----------



## Hyde

New Zealand RR 5.77
Last 5 ovs 95/1 RR 19.00


----------



## JonAsad

last 4 OVERS- 95 RUNS--


----------



## @nline

Last 5 overs 95 runs.


----------



## President Camacho

Last 5 overs gave away 95 runs!


----------



## Roybot

95 Runs in last 5 overs


----------



## Spring Onion

oh yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 6 more balls hehehe i want another 36 runs


----------



## MST

Glorious Resolve said:


> last 4 OVERS- 95 RUNS--


 
Last 5 overs dude....its not that bad.


----------



## Mani2020

itna gusa araha ha dil chah raha ha PCB ko jootay maron .yeh akmal unki behan ka beta ha


----------



## Wounded-Monk

What the bloody F*** atnership: 73 run(s) in 19 ball(s)


----------



## MST

who is bowling the last over?


----------



## ashok321

1 more 666666


----------



## Spring Onion

oh yehhhhhhhhh 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## VelocuR

*NEW ZEALAND WILL WIN THIS MATCHHHHH, 

WIN WIN WIN !!!*



Kamran Akmal


----------



## aristocrat

6666666666666666666


----------



## fida jan

kamran akmal n razzaq selection should be in question aft this


----------



## Spring Onion

bwahahahahahahahaha kia dhulaee ho rahi ha Pakistani team ki 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Last Hope

6666666666666
6666666666666
666
666
666
6666666666666
6666666666666
666
666
666
666
666

___________________________


----------



## MST

* Last 5 ovs 101/1 RR 20.20


----------



## aristocrat

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 666666666666666


----------



## Pak_Sher

Time to get ready and go to the office. It will be a tough one to win, but Pakistan still has a chance.


----------



## @nline

Pakistan will get a huge score to chase.
Just because of Kamran.


----------



## MST

who would have thought Pakistan will chase ~300


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> oh yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 6 more balls hehehe i want another 36 runs



haha rahem karo.......


----------



## Varad

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dalai Lama

More 6s. New Zealand are raining it in.


----------



## Spring Onion

out but of no use.


----------



## President Camacho

Wicket afterall !!!


----------



## Dalai Lama

OUTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Last Hope

*OUT!!!!!!!*


----------



## MST

finally a wicket....


----------



## Dalai Lama

He had to take the risk though.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Literally,its raining sixes.

I think Pakistan need Afridi or Razzaq to bat well.


----------



## @nline

295/7


----------



## JonAsad

It looks like- this time in world cups- new zealand gonna beat us -


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> haha rahem karo.......


 
 after a long time we are seeing such a good hitting 66666666666666666666666es hehehehehe


----------



## fida jan

Jana said:


> oh yehhhhhhhhh 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


 
aunty ko tu maze arahe hain ab


----------



## MST

Is tailor on strike now?


----------



## aristocrat

New zealand making mockery of pAK BOWLING !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mani2020

lol at one stage NZ was even struggling for 230 runs and now they are on the verge of making 300 runs .congrats to Kamran Akmal .don't know how much money he has taken for this


----------



## @nline

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Literally,its raining sixes.
> 
> I think Pakistan need Afridi or Razzaq to bat well.


 
Absolutely right!


----------



## JonAsad

Its raining SIX- Hella Luyyaaaa!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## EagleEyes

Brainless captaincy. Spinners in death overs. When bowlers are getting hit (Razzaq, Akhtar) Gul not there to advice.


----------



## @nline

Ahmad Shazad & Mohammad Hafiz should not open the innings!


----------



## Mani2020

even Canada will be laughing while seeing this.


----------



## Evil Flare

Lolz 

Hahahahahhahaha

just see the match

last 5 overs cost 100 runs ...... hahahahah


----------



## VelocuR

*TOP SIXES!!*

Taylor 7 
Oram 3
L McCullum 2 

Total: 12


----------



## Varad

great batting by new zealand.. it will be a good match.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Look smiles on the faces of Inidans on this thread.....*


----------



## @nline

Kamran, tu ne bedda gharaq karwa diya team Pakistan ka.


----------



## JonAsad

IS THE WICKET FLAT???


----------



## Mani2020

After this i think Akmal should commit suicide


----------



## Hyde

New Zealand 302 after 50 overs


----------



## Spring Onion

fida jan said:


> aunty ko tu maze arahe hain ab


 
bwahahahahahahhahaha bacha shanti shanti kia dhulaee hoi ha \.

next time shoaib wartya ko na lena


----------



## Last Hope

300 up!
Last 7 overs.............


----------



## Evil Flare

kamran Akmal ko Phansi lagao ...


----------



## @nline

2 easy catches were dropped of Ross Taylor, and then he did his great job for his country.


----------



## Mani2020

guys do one thing why don't we all go to the official website of PCB and take out our anger regarding the selection of Akmal


----------



## Spring Onion

Glorious Resolve said:


> IS THE WICKET FLAT???


 
Straight


----------



## VelocuR

NEW ZEALAND WILL WINNNNNN, anyone agree?? 

No Pakistan battling chase it.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan can chase 302, only and only if they focus and top 3 includuing the culprit* Kamran Akmal *score big


----------



## Humanist

*Dho dala.........*


----------



## Wounded-Monk

That is a freaking insane total to chase in today's match......

Good luck pakistan btw.....


----------



## fida jan

cant believe my eyes really, 100 runs in 5 overs. cant believe what just happened in razzaq and shoaib overs. there was no ball which was not hit for a six or four

the same taylor was strugling to make runs a few ovs ago


----------



## Markus

UNBELIEVABLE.

ROSS TAYLOR - U R GREAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> guys do one thing why don't we all go to the official website of PCB and take out our anger regarding the selection of Akmal


 
get on butthole and kick it with red chillies on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Humanist said:


> *Dho dala.........*


 

Dho nahi daal balke bohat kuch kar daala


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> IS THE WICKET FLAT???


 
No the hands of Sattai Baaz are flat.


----------



## Varad

ALL THE BEST
MAY THE BEST TEAM WIN


----------



## JonAsad

Its time to change the flags

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## @nline

Humanist said:


> *Dho dala.........*


 
*Aab Pakistan dhoe ga, *


----------



## Roybot

Kamran Khatmal better come out batting all guns blazing, he is the one to blame

100 runs in last 5 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

First 15 overs will be crucial now........


----------



## Areesh

Go New Zealand Go. Beat Pakistan by a huge margin. The team with sattai baaz like Kamran doesn't deserve to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Markus said:


> UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> ROSS TAYLOR - U R GREAT.


 
Nope- Kamran Akmal is the Greatest-


----------



## Devil Soul

Taylor played one hell of an ing'g .. all credit to him


----------



## Mani2020

Fcuk PCB and Akmal
mods for heaven sake don't stop us today we are really pissed of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Where is Bezerk who defending Kamran Akmal??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

If Kamran does not score big in this match - he should be investigated to have ruined Pakistan.


----------



## @nline

Afridi looked totally changed in today`s match than all other 3 previous matches.
Looks like India satta did their job?


----------



## fida jan

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its time to change the flags


 
yes please.... for our good luck and kiwis bad luck


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Aamir Zia said:


> Dho nahi daal balke bohat kuch kar daala



hahahaha sahi hai........


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

good luck to pak team. lets hope they repay in the same fashion to kiwis. brothers ab dho dalo je jaan se.


----------



## Dalai Lama

If he had stopped talking I think the other players could have done better. What a wicket keeper.


----------



## Spring Onion

@nline said:


> *Aab Pakistan dhoe ga, *


 
10 rupay walay sastay bonus say bwahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

I pitty my 44" LCD- My Father gonna break it today-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

@nline said:


> *Aab Pakistan dhoe ga, *


 
Hahahaha. Pakistan to khud apnai keeper kai haathon dhul gaya, woh kia kisi ko dhoye ga.


----------



## @nline

Kamran Akmal,


----------



## Markus

What a BANG BANG innings


----------



## fida jan

TheDeletedUser said:


> If he had stopped talking I think the other players could have done better. What a wicket keeper.


 
saale k akher main bolti band ho gye


----------



## Humanist

I am watching cricket closely from last 20 years but never seen 100 runs in 5 overs... Truly amazing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> hahahaha sahi hai........


 
yeh sara teri lady avatar ka kasoor ha


----------



## ashok321

@nline said:


> Afridi looked totally changed in today`s match than all other 3 previous matches.
> Looks like India satta did their job?


 
Daal me kuch peela hai..


----------



## Devil Soul

302-131 = NZ total 171 
well played Kamran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

What do Micheal Jackson and Kamran Akmal have in common? They both wear gloves for no reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## @nline

ashok321 said:


> Daal me kuch peela hai..


 
Laag toh yahi raha hai.


----------



## VelocuR

After 34 drops in his last 28 tests, it was kinda easy for Kamran Akmal to drop himself





He is from Apes generation due to this teeths appearing





something wrong on his gloves



Need investigation.


----------



## Mani2020

*For heaven sake someone give me a contact of PCB .i m gonna fcuk them now*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Anyway, lets hope for a good bating.
Inshallah, Pakistan will win.


----------



## Markus

New Zealand have shown that even they are strong contenders.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> yeh sara teri lady avatar ka kasoor ha



ye paka mat jab se tu aayi tab se sab bigad gaya........ahhahha


----------



## ashok321

> After 34 drops in his last 28 tests, it was kinda easy for Kamran Akmal to drop himself



PCB khamosh kyo hai...


----------



## SpArK

Amazing show.. by NZ..... The chase would be interesting....


----------



## Last Hope

KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN
KAMRANKAMRAN


----------



## ZaYYaF

Don't think Pakistani batsmen can chase down this huge total under so much pressure now. Anyways, Good luck to those batsmen!


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> ye paka mat jab se tu aayi tab se sab bigad gaya........ahhahha


 
 phelay batana tha na shri matee


----------



## Humanist

Taylor dropped at 8 runs and ended at 131 not out...


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan Cricket - 'our cricket' website


----------



## @nline

Soon after Kamran AKmal dropped Ross Taylor twice I said that it will may coast a lot for Pakistan in the end. And that happened. After that Ross Taylor not even made century but also gave a hard jod to Pakistan to win.


----------



## Markus

DROP CATCHES AND LOOSE MATCHES.


----------



## SpArK

A nice innings by Taylor bhaiiii...


----------



## fida jan

Areesh said:


> What do Micheal Jackson and Kamran Akmal have in common? They both wear gloves for no reason.


 
hahahahahahhahaahaha, nice one


----------



## Last Hope

*Dont lose hope!
We are Pakistani, expect the unexpected (like this )

I still dare say we can win! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Kamran Akmal's contribution for Pakistan 

1) Helped us in loosing test match form Australia by dropping 3 consecutive catches of hussey 

2) Helped us in almost loosing the match against Sri-Lanka 

3) Helped Mike hussey to score his 150 

4) Helped Pakistan to loose from NZ

5) Helped Taylor to come back to form

6) Helped taylor to score his century after a long long time

7) Helped NZ to score record runs in last 5 overs

Well done Kamran Akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Humanist said:


> Taylor dropped at 8 runs and ended at 131 not out...


 
*He were dropped twice in same over by Kamran Akmal. In same over he were dropped twice*
Ohhhhh, Kamran urff Kami


----------



## jha

Ian Chappel- - How many drops will pakistan take to drop Kamran . He is ridiculous..

Well he obviously is a match winner ( for New Zealand )..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Fir ja raha hun keema chawal khane.....


----------



## fida jan

Humanist said:


> Taylor dropped at 8 runs and ended at 131 not out...


 
not one time three fuckking times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Hey mods I want guarantee that I won't banned today. I just can't stop it. Please allow us to say every thing w want to say. Please. Don't ban us.


----------



## Varad

Guys news channel showing ISI office bomb blasted..can anybody confirm this


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> phelay batana tha na shri matee



Chal maaf kiya......aaj women's day hai......haahhaa


----------



## Vinod2070

So, the prediction was missed by 12 runs from the upper range!

Ross played too good.

An interesting match at our hands now.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> phelay batana tha na shri matee



Chal maaf kiya......aaj women's day hai isliye......haahhaa


----------



## Mani2020

Last Hope said:


> *Dont lose hope!
> We are Pakistani, expect the unexpected (like this )
> 
> I still dare say we can win! *


 
*yar for heaven sake stop this bullshit .we are Pakistan and we can do this and that .this is what i m listening since my childhood .we think we are super-natural and we can do anything at any time. 

We are corrupt and sick as a nation .i don't care now what they do .i m not going to watch this world-cup 

Because even if they win from here on it will not have any charm for me *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAUD-404

*Omer Gul should have balled with the new ball rather then Abdul Rehman *


----------



## Areesh

fida jan said:


> not one time three fuckking times


 
Who dropped him third time???


----------



## Markus

Varad said:


> Guys news channel showing ISI office bomb blasted..can anybody confirm this


 
DONT TROLL.


----------



## EastWest

*New Zeeland !!! New Zeeland !!!*


What happened to _*famed *_Pakistani bowling today???


----------



## @nline

Varad said:


> Guys news channel showing ISI office bomb blasted..can anybody confirm this


 
Abb mithai bantni hai kia?

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

*Inshallah, Pakistan will win!*


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> Kamran Akmal's contribution for Pakistan
> 
> 1) Helped us in loosing test match form Australia by dropping 3 consecutive catches of hussey
> 
> 2) Helped us in almost loosing the match against Sri-Lanka
> 
> 3) Helped Mike hussey to score his 150
> 
> 4) Helped Pakistan to loose from NZ
> 
> 5) Helped Taylor to come back to form
> 
> 6) Helped taylor to score his century after a long long time
> 
> 7) Helped NZ to score record runs in last 5 overs
> 
> Well done Kamran Akmal


 
Love you Kamran. Love you.


----------



## President Camacho

Was there an explosion in Pakistan?


----------



## Areesh

EastWest said:


> *New Zeeland !!! New Zeeland !!!*
> 
> 
> What happened to _*famed *_Pakistani bowling today???


 
When the keeper drops three caches what the fcuk bowling can do???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

> A massive car bomb exploded near an ISI office in the central Pakistani city of Faisalabad today, killing at least 20 people and injuring more than 100



Lo ab ye bhi ho gaya


----------



## Last Hope

Mani2020 said:


> *yar for heaven sake stop this bullshit .we are Pakistan and we can do this and that .this is what i m listening since my childhood .we think we are super-natural and we can do anything at any time.
> 
> We are corrupt and sick as a nation .i don't care now what they do .i m not going to watch this world-cup
> 
> Because even if they win from here on it will not have any charm for me *


 
Lets see.
For me, scoring a 200 is victory.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Areesh said:


> Love you Kamran. Love you.



False flag hahhhaa


----------



## @nline

Well, New Zealand score was under even 200 in 40th over.


----------



## Last Hope

*How awkard is it gonna be if Kamran Akmal does his second century of the match?!*


----------



## Spring Onion

Patanjali said:


> Was there an explosion in Pakistan?


 
Yes terrorists strike again many dead over 25 people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Areesh said:


> Who dropped him third time???


 
i think kamran akmal three times..


----------



## VelocuR

*YAAR, DON'T BE ANGRY ONLY THIS MATCH SUPERB EFFORTS BY NZ, REMEMBER WE BEAT NEW ZEALAND SEMIFINAL MANY TIMES WC, TWENTY20. 

That's what HURT NZ. 

At least, we should congratulate New Zealand today ! *


----------



## Mani2020

*Three catches dropped by Kamran Akmal today 

2 of Taylor and 1 of styris*


----------



## Varad

nahi bhai.. i am sorry i think i asked the wrong question at wrong time


----------



## Mani2020

*Ok Pakistani members why don't you do me a favor 

Circulate a public message against Kamran Akmal and PCB .lets see what happens because i m sick of sitting back at home and watching these guys playing with the emotions of a big nation *


----------



## ashok321

Kamran gave Ross taylor his brthday gift.........bada nek insaan hain.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> Yes terrorists strike again many dead over 25 people



My God what the hell.......can't they watch cricket peacefully like rest of the country bas*ards


----------



## VelocuR

*MANI2020, why not new create facebook accounts. It will create more attention to PCB revolution. have you thought about it?*

*"Kick out Kamran Akmal Pakistan teams "*


----------



## EastWest

Plz dont blame Kamran Akmal....

*Im trying my best: Kamran*

lol!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

*Yar believe me many people are crying with emotions after what they saw ,its really hurting for a cricket loving nation who is already suffering from such set backs *

For heaven sake circulate public messages


----------



## Humanist




----------



## Mani2020

RaptorRX707 said:


> *MANI2020, why not new create facebook accounts. It will create more attention to PCB revolution. have you thought about it?*
> 
> *"Kick out Kamran Akmal Pakistan teams "*


 
*yar actually i m not using facebook also it may not have that strong impact


Through public message we can convey our message to everyone even to those who don't use facebook also by refrences it may be forwarded to PCB authorities*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Now ICC will probe this match.

A world record 100 runs were scored in the last 5 overs.

PCB should be ready for the inquiry.


----------



## jha

Kamran and Shoaib and razzaq gift a B'Day century to Taylor..


----------



## Devil Soul

Kamran Akmal is an embarrassment to his own bro, who happens to be an excellent fielder ..... the best idea would be to drop Kamran, let Umer do the keeping & bring in another all rounder/batmans/bowler


----------



## ashok321

If Pakistan looses now with about 50 runs difference - NL to be on the top of the table..


----------



## Devil Soul

EastWest said:


> Plz dont blame Kamran Akmal....
> 
> *I&#8217;m trying my best: Kamran*
> 
> lol!!!


 
helping others score big

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

A gaye bhai agaye...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

100 runs in 29 balls....lolllzzzz

what a treat to the sepectators by taylor.


----------



## EastWest

Before beginning of the match..Pakistani media were claiming only batting was the area to be concerned for Pakistan cricket team..Now they can add bowling and fielding too  lol!!


----------



## Last Hope

Mani2020 said:


> *Ok Pakistani members why don't you do me a favor
> 
> Circulate a public message against Kamran Akmal and PCB .lets see what happens because i m sick of sitting back at home and watching these guys playing with the emotions of a big nation *


 


RaptorRX707 said:


> *MANI2020, why not new create facebook accounts. It will create more attention to PCB revolution. have you thought about it?*
> 
> *"Kick out Kamran Akmal Pakistan teams "*


 
YOU MEAN THIS!!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!

Remove Kamran Akmal | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> *Yar believe me many people are crying with emotions after what they saw ,its really hurting for a cricket loving nation who is already suffering from such set backs *
> 
> For heaven sake circulate public messages


 
Lolzzz nah why to cry when other team is playing good and when you are playing bad 
calm down its a game thats it.
Kamran gave BD gift to taylor


----------



## President Camacho

Score dekh ke dafa 302 ka dhyan aata hai.


----------



## Humanist

Even shohib akthar has to take the blame, He was continously giving full tosses on leg stump...


----------



## VelocuR

He look like kid little baacha. Dumb!


----------



## SpArK

*FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## alibaz

Hafeez starts with a four


----------



## Mani2020

*i have initiated by circulating a public message now its your turn *


*Say no to Kamran Akmal *


----------



## VelocuR

Last Hope said:


> YOU MEAN THIS!!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!
> 
> Remove Kamran Akmal | Facebook


 
I didn't know there is exist. Yes, that's what I mean. Why there is no enough fans to support this case?

Look like someone create this account recently!!


----------



## Devil Soul

1st 15 over are really crucial for PAK


----------



## Wounded-Monk

OOk I am changing my flag.......ab to jeet jana bhai logo....


----------



## Mani2020

RaptorRX707 said:


> I didn't know there is exist. Yes, that's what I mean. Why there is no enough fans to support this case?


 
*Because like always we have a sleeping nation .who always dreams of revolution but don't have guts to be a part of it *


----------



## EastWest

Horrible first innings by Pakistan....but
Score definitely achievable by Pakistan...has good hitters in the team...expecting Shahid Afridi to contribute thru bat...


----------



## rockstarIN

Ross Taylor and Jacob Oram put on the fastest 50-plus stand since 1996 when Astle-McMillan put on 136 in 7.4 overs.


----------



## Last Hope

83 users, 45 guests, 38 members!

Remove Kamran Akmal | Facebook


----------



## alibaz

Patanjali said:


> Score dekh ke dafa 302 ka dhyan aata hai.


 
Yes Taylor committed this act. Great hitting


----------



## Mirza Jatt

in the beginning of teh thread i heard pakistani members talking a lot about shoaib's return and stuff....and here he gave away 70 runs in 9 overs...and just 1 wicket.


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> I didn't know there is exist. Yes, that's what I mean. Why there is no enough fans to support this case?
> 
> Look like someone create this account recently!!


 
I MADE THIS AFTER READING YOU POST!
LMAOOOOOOO!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

EastWest said:


> Horrible first innings by Pakistan....but
> Score definitely achievable by Pakistan...has good hitters in the team...expecting Shahid Afridi to contribute thru bat...


 
They are bad under pressure . lets see


----------



## SpArK

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mani2020

I m changing my flags to Canada or Kenya because they have better wicket keepers and devoted players than our lovely monkeys


----------



## Spring Onion

Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## alibaz

Hafeez gone, asked for 3rd umpire


----------



## ashok321

GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Last Hope

*GONE!
*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

lollll......


----------



## Devil Soul

yeah ................... out ..lool


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> in the beginning of teh thread i heard pakistani members talking a lot about shoaib's return and stuff....and here he gave away 70 runs in 9 overs...and just 1 wicket.


 
he is now only good at warts


----------



## Mani2020

kaun out hua


----------



## ashok321

for real
...


----------



## Spring Onion

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it wasnt that out


----------



## Last Hope

Half Inch close!
REview gone!


----------



## EastWest

WICKET !!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

my prediction 175-200/10


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> kaun out hua


 hafeez --------


----------



## Mani2020

*I m supporting Zimbabwe in the next game *


----------



## Humanist

*Indian Parrot before dying told that todays match will be won by Pakistan only..So dont worry...I have full faith in our parrot*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Mani2020 said:


> kaun out hua


Hafeez got LBW


----------



## ashok321

Head have started rolling here on the match ground...

PCB should do some on thier own...


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> hafeez --------


 
lol koi naye bat nahi ha


----------



## VelocuR

Last Hope said:


> 83 users, 45 guests, 38 members!
> 
> Remove Kamran Akmal | Facebook


 
I didn't see many users, guests, members when I logged in. Only 1 Like?


----------



## iPhone

Devil Soul said:


> my prediction 175-200/10


you're being too generous, it's gonna be 120-130 all out.


----------



## Last Hope

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Mani2020

Humanist said:


> *Indian Parrot before dying told that todays match will be won by Pakistan only..So dont worry...I have full faith in our parrot*


 
Ah that parrot must be a friend of Akmal bastard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*I PREDICT PAKISTAN RUN ONLY 50 ALL OUT!!!!!!*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

why do you even play hafeez ?? he isnt good at all.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



Yaar tu nikal le yaha se aaj women's day par sabko harayegi.........ahhha


----------



## alibaz

K Akmal is now fishing out side the off stump


----------



## Veeru

Good cricket by New Zealand, 1 down 9 more to go.


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> I didn't see many users, guests, members when I logged in. Only 1 Like?


 
Actually, the users are of this thread 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Veeru said:


> Good cricket by New Zealand, 1 down 9 more to go.


 
hahahhaha!
Bharti got jealoused!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Indian Jatt said:


> why do you even play hafeez ?? he isnt good at all.


 
for the same reason for what we play kamran akmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Yaar tu nikal le yaha se aaj women's day par sabko harayegi.........ahhha


 
yar shri matee tau bhee theek hee keh rahi ha. par kia karon i am enjoying the dhulaee of Pakistani team


----------



## Mani2020

*YA ALLAH Iic puri team ko utha lay*


----------



## Vinod2070

It's tough but not unachievable.

One good partnership, one century at run a ball and it is within reach.


----------



## EastWest

Pakistan batsmen should try Dilshan's *PALLU SCOOP*


----------



## Spring Onion

Mani2020 said:


> *YA ALLAH Iic puri team ko utha lay]*




hey come on just a game yara


----------



## ashok321

Hafeez was not only out - he wasted one Pakistan review.......so its a double murder...


----------



## aristocrat

With the kind of fielders kiwi have,add 20 runs to that total:Ramez raja


----------



## EastWest

What an awesome keeping by McCullum!!!! simply WoWW!!!!


----------



## Last Hope

Mani, that was too much!


----------



## Mani2020

*Kamran akmal got hit on the head by the baller ,he is lying on the ground .dr is coming to check him he is checking him and have shook his head .he is no more Kamran akmal i s dead 


Congrats*


----------



## Spring Onion

444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## iPhone

4 by shehzad, very well stroke.


----------



## riju78

Had gone out and just saw the score..


----------



## Mani2020

Last Hope said:


> Mani, that was too much!


 
still less than what they are doing with this nation


----------



## aristocrat

Man!!! mani2020 is realyy pissed off!!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> yar shri matee tau bhee theek hee keh rahi ha. par kia karon i am enjoying the dhulaee of Pakistani team



False flag......


----------



## Spring Onion

riju78 said:


> Had gone out and just saw the score..


 
 and got overwhelmed with happiness


----------



## jbond197

We will see if Afridi turns in Batsman today or not. If in his true form he is able to hit 20 balls then that will change the result of the game. But till now he was a bowler only in this tournament and in this game he was not able to replicate the success of previous matches and I think that's one of the reason for such a high score by NZ today..


----------



## ashok321

With the likes of Kamran, India would have the best of time...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## ashok321

> We will see if Afridi turns in Batsman today or no



Afridi is a big flop with his bat..


----------



## Humanist




----------



## SpArK

ashok321 said:


> Afridi is a big flop with his bat..


 
He has nt batted yet. So shut up a$ho#321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Maiden over lolllllll


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> hey come on just a game yara


 
Jana not a game yara ,its about the pride of whole nation and this is not the first time we are seeing this for last few years 

You forgot what happened in Aus?

Then the three satay baaz?

and this akmal chawal doing this for last many matches 

They are blood suckers


----------



## fida jan

pehle run padwai, abe maiden over de raha hai akmal


----------



## ashok321

> He has nt batted yet



Look at his pathetic average of 21...


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Maiden over lolllllll


 
asho k again lolzzzz let us enjoy the match


----------



## Markus

Kamran Akmal is having a really bad day today lol


----------



## VelocuR

Goood Night, wasting my times watching NZ battling in early morning! 

I humbly congratulated to New Zealand, smart plays!


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> asho k again lolzzzz let us enjoy the match


 
Thanx shrimatee ji


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Look at his pathetic average of 21...


 

 yar afridi nay tujh ko kia kaha ha jo tu itna uss ka khilaf ha.


----------



## Mani2020

Akmal is playing for NZ .i think he wore the wrong jersey .he should have been wearing the black one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

Jana said:


> yar afridi nay tujh ko kia kaha ha jo tu itna uss ka khilaf ha.


 
afridi nai kaha nai bohut bura baladkar kiya hai is ke sath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Lou ji aj akmal agar score bhi na kar k gaya tau PCB k office k sheeshay tau tootay hi tootay sath akmal k ghar k bhi tootain gay .awam pahle hi dhond rahi ha k koi milay jispe gusa nikalain


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> yar afridi nay tujh ko kia kaha ha jo tu itna uss ka khilaf ha.


 
Yaar uske akde saaf saaf batate hain....mujhe dekhne ki zarurat nahi....Misbah would have been a better cap.


----------



## SpArK

dropped..........


----------



## fida jan

ashok321 said:


> Yaar uske akde saaf saaf batate hain....mujhe dekhne ki zarurat nahi....Misbah would have been a better cap.


 
afridi nai balaadkar kia hai tumahra??


----------



## Mani2020

RaptorRX707 said:


> Goood Night, wasting my times watching NZ battling in early morning!
> 
> I humbly congratulated to New Zealand, smart plays!


 

Yes a devoted small nation fighting for the pride of their country instead of a little support they get when they play outside their country .not like ours


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## iPhone

Mani2020 said:


> Akmal is playing for NZ .i think he wore the wrong jersey .he should have been wearing the black one


LOL and the loser just got saved, and it's a four.


----------



## SpArK

seems like vettori is injured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Akmal tried his best to give a catch , akmal must be damn dissapointed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz

Markus said:


> Kamran Akmal is having a really bad day today lol


 
I think he must injur himself and buzz off from WC


----------



## fida jan

vettori injured


----------



## SpArK

Another caught and bowled chance... looks like kiwis arent interested in akmals wicket...


----------



## iPhone

another almost catch of akmal. wtf is he up to.


----------



## Mani2020

*I wished we would have players like Imran Khan .*


----------



## fida jan

SpArK said:


> seems like vettori is injured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Akmal tried his best to give a catch , akmal must be damn dissapointed...


 
aik aur catch diya us ne


----------



## alibaz

SpArK said:


> seems like vettori is injured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Akmal tried his best to give a catch , akmal must be damn dissapointed...


 
Actually wanted to injure Vitory to strike a blow on NZ bowling


----------



## ashok321

fida jan said:


> afridi nai balaadkar kia hai tumahra??


 
Pakistan ne khudkushi ki hai afridi ko leke


----------



## Mani2020

*Imran Khan bhai tau ic pe itna tappay hongay k bas*


----------



## iPhone

fida jan said:


> vettori injured



akmal's put a vudoo on him for trying to catch his ball


----------



## fida jan

hahahaha kamran akmal ne bhala kerte hue kiwis ka bura ker diya


----------



## SpArK

akmal now tried to run the shehzad out.....


----------



## Markus

New Zealand will also drop 3 catches and repay the favour. lol


----------



## fida jan

kamran khatmal almost run out


----------



## SpArK

*One more gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

*Shehzad is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alibaz

Shahzad gone


----------



## Mani2020

*I loved Moin Khan when he said .Kamran Akmal is not a natural wicket keeper .and Chappel when he said every time i see kamran akmal everytime he has a different approach and foot movement as a wicket keeper .shows he is no where near a wicket keeper just another culprit playing for Pakistan *


----------



## Markus

Pakistan is playing so  today.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

looks like this akmal khatmal has some dumdar peer .. pata bahin konsay taveez leta hai bc k baar team ka hisa hota hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Markus said:


> New Zealand will also drop 3 catches and repay the favour. lol



But there is no birthday boy here


----------



## iPhone

2nd out. we're well on the road of collapsing at 120


----------



## ashok321

poor shehzad gone,,,,,,,,,,what kind of openers pakistan have?

Aise khiladi leke kheloge tau final tak kiya aoge baba


----------



## Mani2020

*tell me how many catches have NZ dropped so far ? nad were they simple one?because i m not watching these sick people*


----------



## Hyde

well after him Umar Akmal should come now


----------



## Roybot

Well at least Vettori is out


----------



## SpArK

*Another Wicket Falls. ​*​


----------



## ashok321

3rdddddddddddddddd gone


----------



## Spring Onion

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Roybot

All over for Pakistan


----------



## alibaz

Younis Khan gone. I think we'll lose today by some 200 runs


----------



## SpArK

*Bye bye Younis Khan  ​*


----------



## Humanist




----------



## Wounded-Monk

Akmal still playing: WTF

God save Pakistan now.....


----------



## Hyde

now New Zealand will go up in the list and Pakistan at number 4


----------



## Mani2020

hun kaun gaya


----------



## Markus

KAMRAN AKMAL IS STILL THERE.



KAMRAN AKMAL - WE ARE WITH YOU.


----------



## Devil Soul

we deserve to lose......


----------



## SpArK

roy_gourav said:


> All over for Pakistan


 
*Still good batting to come*


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Yaar tu aab to ja meri maa.......


----------



## iPhone

yunus' gone and left a BIG GIANT GOOSE EGG on the field. great job brother.


----------



## Mani2020

Zaki said:


> now New Zealand will go up in the list and Pakistan at number 4


 
they are fighting hard to top from bottom lol


----------



## Humanist

*Akmal will make it sure that he help Newzeland till the end.*


----------



## SpArK

kAMRAAAN ..Kamraannn.



.. Kamraaaan kamraannn.


----------



## SQ8

The art of a teamwide collapse.. nobody knows it better than Team Pakistan.


----------



## Mani2020

*Champions Champions*


----------



## SpArK

another oneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jbond197

SpArK said:


> akmal now tried to run the shehzad out.....


 
lol .. on whose side Akmal is playing...


----------



## SpArK

*23/4...nowwwwwwwww*


----------



## Hyde

4 down


----------



## ashok321

Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## alibaz

Khatmal gone


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

out again....


----------



## Spring Onion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAYLOR


----------



## iPhone

akmal gone, he said I feel lonely without yunus


----------



## Hyde

Thank God I am supporting New Zealand today...

otherwise i would be sad after this defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

oh nO. kAMRAN AKMAL IS out.


----------



## Roybot

SpArK said:


> *Still good batting to come*


 
What was that bro? 

BTW my avatar looks like Younis Khan? Who else can see that?


----------



## Mani2020

Santro said:


> The art of a teamwide collapse.. nobody knows it better than Team Pakistan.


 
And nobody knows to select bullshit players more than PCB


----------



## EastWest

23/4


----------



## fida jan

khatmal gone, allah ka shukar he, he jinxed the whole team...


----------



## Trisonics

PAK team is just a one man army, if Afridi does not bowl well ...this is what happens..theygo for more than 300 and fall like a pack of cards


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar Pakistan ka Match kab hai ? New Zealand Se ?

Aur Yeh jhalkiyan Kab khatam hongi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Kamran gone>........


----------



## Mani2020

*Yar ab khud btao after what akmal did with gloves and bat k har banday ko aesa nahi lagta k paisa khaya hua ha *


----------



## alibaz

Humanist said:


> *Akmal will make it sure that he help Newzeland till the end.*


 
He should have hit on his balls


----------



## SpArK

*Now the match with Zimbabwe will be crucial ...........*


----------



## @nline

Its calibrating time for Indians & New Zealander.


----------



## Mani2020

*mere dil kar raha ha akmal mere hath ajaye ma.................*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Good chalo ab akmal ke out hone ke baad you guys have fair chance......com'on afridi....


----------



## Humanist

*Now pakistan can win.. Kamran Akmal is not in pitch to help Newzeland anymore...*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

@ Pakistanis

Calm down guys..its just a bad day.You should support them even in the bad times.Remember those lines *"tum jeeto ya haaro suno...humain tumse pyar he"*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

benny i hate u man... ur supportin the kiwis! lol


----------



## fida jan

Trisonics said:


> PAK team is just a one man army, if Afridi does not bowl well ...this is what happens..theygo for more than 300 and fall like a pack of cards


 
its not abt afridi, its the kamran akmal who dropped catch on shoaib, khatmal was present in all these three wicket downs..


----------



## @nline

*Kamran Akmal should be OUT from next 2 matches.*


----------



## xTra

Pakistan ke liye to Match Khatam...


----------



## Mani2020

*believe me every other cricketing nation will be watching this and praying that akmal plays for Pakistan against them*


----------



## fida jan

the single hand behind pakistan demise


----------



## SorrelVesper

This is insanity. How could this idiot mess up so badly? Such stupid wicket keeper. Instead of just enjoying the luxurious life cricket fame gave him, he should start focusing on his job before he drowns our team with him. Because if we lose this cup because of this guy, I sure am gonna... I CANT DO ANYTHING! DAMMIT! I WOULD BAN HIM FOR LIFETIME!


----------



## @nline

xTra said:


> Pakistan ke liye to Match Khatam...


 
It happened when *Kamran Akmal* dropped Ross Taylor twice in Shoaib`s over.


----------



## Markus

*KAMRAN AKMAL = MAN OF THE TOURNAMENT*


----------



## Humanist

We have to be careful.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

ahmed shehza was trying to play well, then khatmal started to develop pressure by drop catches, run outs etc


----------



## Mani2020

ab kaun kaun batting kar raha ha


----------



## @nline

Yaar, Kamran Akmal ne bedda gharaq karwa dyaa aaj,


----------



## Mani2020

yar believe me Irish WK is much much better than this ugly a$$


----------



## EastWest

If anyone who doesnt know much about cricket watches this match..he will think this is a match btwn a Champion team and a Minnow..

NZ- Champion
Pakistan- ???


----------



## Roybot

Kick the Khatmal senior out of them team! Isn't there a back up wicket keeper in Pakistan 16?


----------



## fida jan

Mani2020 said:


> *believe me every other cricketing nation will be watching this and praying that akmal plays for Pakistan against them*


 
yes he will play again, no doubt on that!!!


----------



## @nline

EastWest said:


> If anyone who doesnt know much about cricket watches this match..he will think this is a match btwn a Champion team and a Minnow..
> 
> NZ- Champion
> Pakistan- ???


 
Then what about to begin first with you?


----------



## Mani2020

*THIS IS THE SAME NZ team which was 60-6 against AUS. thats why AUS are champs and i m supporting AUS big time *


----------



## Trisonics

EastWest said:


> If anyone who doesnt know much about cricket watches this match..he will think this is a match btwn a Champion team and a Minnow..
> 
> NZ- Champion
> Pakistan- ???


 
without afridi in the team they can't be champions... Afridis good form is taking them forward otherwise a pretty ordinary team.


----------



## EastWest

fida jan said:


> yes he will play again, no doubt on that!!!


 
Does Akmal has any relatives in PCB???


----------



## Mani2020

*Forget about Akmal being out in next matches because that bastard has fix position no matter what he does *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Well Done, Kamran Akmal,
I wonder how much $$$ you got for todays match?


----------



## Mani2020

EastWest said:


> Does Akmal has any relatives in PCB???


 
Yes his ....... is married to ijaz butt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HellzHere

Worst bowling performance of the tournament ,how can they give away sooo many runs in the last 10 lovers?
Pakistanis were criticizing India for it's bowling,while this is for sure the worst bowling performance of the World Cup so far.

And batting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andross

Pakistan getting whooped up


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan require another 273 runs with 6 wickets and 40.0 overs remaining


----------



## Secret Service

kamran khatmal...the great


----------



## fida jan

EastWest said:


> Does Akmal has any relatives in PCB???


 
his brther umar who will not play in his brothers absence, and lots of others like misbah to support this guys selection


----------



## Humanist




----------



## SpArK

@nline said:


> Well Done, Kamran Akmal,
> I wonder how much $$$ you got for todays match?


 
We paid him 35000 rupees and an offer for trip to Shimla for two and Herohonda splendor motor cycle absolutly free..


----------



## Mani2020

*After Mr.Zardari ,Ijaz Butt, Altaf hussain , Chaudhry shujat ,Musharraf we are proud to introduce to you Kamran akmal *


----------



## Roybot

Mani2020 said:


> *Forget about Akmal being out in next matches because that bastard has fix position no matter what he does *


 
Isnt there a replacement wicket keeper bro?


----------



## Secret Service

HAr dafa bach jata han

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Misbah balls miss kar raha han...


----------



## rockstarIN

Lets wait till Afridi, then swith off the TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

akmal tu bahut badnaam hoga aaj


----------



## Leader

he who watches cricket can go to hell with his bad and balls... game of loser !


----------



## @nline

Misbah playing now as a test match.


----------



## Mani2020

roy_gourav said:


> Isnt there a replacement wicket keeper bro?


 
We have many talented players but hats off to PCB for kissing the a$$ of Akmals


----------



## rockstarIN

secretservice said:


> HAr dafa bach jata han
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> Misbah balls miss kar raha han...



So what? NZ got 200 in 44th over right?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*How many of you believe or have hope that pakistan may win this match ???*


----------



## Areesh

Just one word for you Khatmal...

Phuck You

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Humanist

Poor run rate....... Runrate will go down for pakistan drastically afer todays match..


----------



## Secret Service

roy_gourav said:


> Isnt there a replacement wicket keeper bro?


 
his brother Umer Akmal ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

roy_gourav said:


> Kick the Khatmal senior out of them team! Isn't there a back up wicket keeper in Pakistan 16?


 
his younger brother had gloves for 1 series couple of months ago. He was doing well...

I would prefer Umar Akmal to play as a keeper and drop Kamran Akmal from rest of the tournament


----------



## Andross

B_R_I_C said:


> *How many of you believe or have hope that pakistan may win this match ???*




Not me


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar Kia Pakistan match haar Gaya kia ? 

Its Cricket Wait till the Last Over.... Wait and watch ..


----------



## SAUD-404

*every team has a match winners we have match loosers KAMRAN AKMAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

B_R_I_C said:


> *How many of you believe or have hope that pakistan may win this match ???*


 
I stopped believing this BS when that as$hole dropped the catches of darzi. So don't include me.


----------



## @nline

Best of luck Pakistan against Zimbabwe.


----------



## Roybot

Mani2020 said:


> We have many talented players but hats off to PCB for kissing the a$$ of Akmals


 
Ah I see. To be fair though Umar is not too bad. Its his elder brother who is shyte.


----------



## fida jan

HellzHere said:


> Worst bowling performance of the tournament ,how can they give away sooo many runs in the last 10 *lovers*?
> Pakistanis were criticizing India for it's bowling,while this is for sure the worst bowling performance of the World Cup so far.
> 
> And batting!


 


indians ko be pressure lag rha hai


----------



## xTra

Nothing is impossible.


----------



## Mani2020

*PCB badnaam hui AKMAL tere liye .*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> *Forget about Akmal being out in next matches because that bastard has fix position no matter what he does *


 
Is sattai baz ko koi nahi nikal sakta. Himat hai to nikal kar dikhao.


----------



## SpArK

Hafeez gone for 5, shehzad gone for 10 Younis gone for 0 .. and all the blame is still on poor AKMAL... not fair..


----------



## fida jan

Areesh said:


> I stopped believing this BS when that as$hole dropped the catches of darzi. So don't include me.


 
darzi dhobi ban gya aur dhoo dalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

B_R_I_C said:


> *How many of you believe or have hope that pakistan may win this match ???*




See What i said .....



Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar Kia Pakistan match haar Gaya kia ?
> 
> Its Cricket Wait till the Last Over.... Wait and watch ..


 
i am Sure Pakistan will Win In Sha ALLAH


----------



## rockstarIN

It looks all Pak friends are upset with Kamran Akmal, why not Razaaq who conceded so much runs?


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> Hafeez gone for 5, shehzad gone for 10 Younis gone for 0 .. and all the blame is still on poor AKMAL... not fair..


 
ok then we are gifting akmal to you . play him for your team


----------



## Markus

rockstar said:


> It looks all Pak friends are upset with Kamran Akmal, why not Razaaq who conceded so much runs?


 
Razzak conceded runs bcoz Akmal dropped so many catches.

Had those catches been taken, even Razzak's stats would have been better.


----------



## Evil Flare

B_R_I_C said:


> *How many of you believe or have hope that pakistan may win this match ???*


 

0% chance of Pakistan winning the match


----------



## Areesh

@nline said:


> Best of luck Pakistan against Zimbabwe.


 
I hope some upset happens and Pakistan loses math against Zimbabwe too. I don't watch these idiots to just win against minnows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Mani2020 said:


> ok then we are gifting akmal to you . play him for your team


 
yaaa why not he can play for my Kerala team,... he will be a good company for our cry baby Sreesanth..


----------



## Mani2020

*Ijaz butt has twins in his tommy so he is not able step down bed .so there is no one to take action against akmal *


----------



## rockstarIN

Markus said:


> Razzak conceded runs bcoz Akmal dropped so many catches.
> 
> Had those catches been taken, even Razzak's stats would have been better.


 
How can he catch those sixes man? still he concede runs na


----------



## ashok321

Akmal must be in the team hen India plays - we want to make it easy for us...


----------



## Areesh

fida jan said:


> darzi dhobi ban gya aur dhoo dalaa


 
To us dhobi ko dhona bhi to hamarai dhobi kai bachai nai sikhaya.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I support pakistan in this match...I hope pakistan will win! I know this is going to be very hard..! but still i support...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*4 Runs ​*


----------



## fida jan

even commentators are mentioning repeatedly abt akmal's keeping


----------



## rockstarIN

Mani2020 said:


> *Ijaz butt has twins in his tommy so he is not able step down bed .so there is no one to take action against akmal *


 
Tunis, Eqypt, Lybia..next, PCB??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

rockstar said:


> How can he catch those sixes man? still he concede runs na


 
Taylor was dropped at 8.

Had he been caught, there would have been no sixes at all.


----------



## Veeru

PAK 44/4 (12.4 Ovrs)


----------



## Mani2020

*now tell me who is on the crease?*


----------



## HellzHere

Akmal dropped R Taylor 2 times,that will cost Pakistan badly.


----------



## Areesh

I want Pakistan losing against Zimbabwe. PCB can't you accept our request for once.


----------



## blackops

come on guys kya kar re ho yaro


----------



## rockstarIN

B_R_I_C said:


> I support pakistan in this match...I hope pakistan will win! I know this is going to be very hard..! but still i support...


 
Me too...

Pak friends, you owe us now one support to team India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Veeru

Batsmen

R
B
4s
6s
SR

Mohammad Hafeez

lbw b T Southee
5
6
1
0
83.33

Ahmed Shehzad

lbw b K Mills
10
16
1
0
62.50

Kamran Akmal

(wk)
c R Taylor b T Southee
8
16
1
0
50.00

Younis Khan

b K Mills
0
3
0
0
0.00

Misbah-ul-Haq

batting
7
25
0
0
28.00

Umar Akmal

batting
9
11
1
0
81.82
Extras:
(lb 5)
5



Total:
(4 wkts, 12.5 ovs)
44

RR:
3.43
Yet To bat: Shahid Afridi(c), Abdul Razzaq, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Shoaib Akhtar


----------



## SpArK

Mani2020 said:


> *now tell me who is on the crease?*


 
misbah and umar ..


----------



## Humanist

Pukhtoon said:


> See What i said .....
> 
> 
> 
> i am Sure Pakistan will Win In Sha ALLAH



When the world says give up...Hope Whispers -Try it one more time


----------



## SpArK

Veeru said:


> Batsmen
> 
> R
> B
> 4s
> 6s
> SR
> 
> Mohammad Hafeez
> 
> lbw b T Southee
> 5
> 6
> 1
> 0
> 83.33
> 
> Ahmed Shehzad
> 
> RR:
> 3.43
> Yet To bat: Shahid Afridi(c), Abdul Razzaq, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Shoaib Akhtar


 
oii veeru .. tu cricket bhi dekhtha hai..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Be optimistic guys ,,,we just need couple of good partnerships .....*


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> misbah and umar ..


 
Acha to sattai baaz ka bhai bhi crease par hai. Humm. Pata nahi woh chotai bhai ko sattai kai paisai main sai kuch daita hai bhi ya nahi.


----------



## Mani2020

*Cheer for akmal


akmalllllllllllll akmalllllllllllllll*


----------



## Wounded-Monk

A potentially dangerous partnership coming for NZ.....good luck Pakistan..


----------



## Mani2020

*yar have some body spread that msg? or m i the only one *


----------



## Veeru

pakistan was about to get defeated by Canada also but afridi saved them like always but its too much for him. You can't have a team for a single person.


----------



## rockstarIN

I was really hope Salman Bhatt was there now in the batting line up..


----------



## Secret Service

80 users browsing this thread...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Afridi nahi hai is match mai???


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> *Cheer for akmal
> 
> 
> akmalllllllllllll akmalllllllllllllll*


 
Yes cheers for Akmal. Akaml sattai baaz kai liye cheers.


----------



## blackops

its difficult but i think so they can pull this off full support


----------



## Mani2020

*Akmal Yehi khata ma har bar karta hon
Pakistan team ka member ho k bhi Taylor se payar karta hon*


----------



## rockstarIN

Had that ousted trio been there, this situation would have avoided...


----------



## Veeru

1 run out of this 14th over


----------



## fida jan

Mani2020 said:


> *Cheer for akmal
> 
> 
> akmalllllllllllll akmalllllllllllllll*


 
kamran akmal


----------



## SQ8

Would it be.. convenient.. perhaps.. if some... bloke.. out of his love for Pakistan .. accuses Kamran Akmal of blasphemy in the hotel?
Perhaps... this one time.. an exception over false accusations can be made..for the benefit of the.. nation. 

Did you guys see the Kingfisher.. in the field.. beautiful bird.. I wish they would keep focusing on that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

rockstar said:


> Had that ousted trio been there, this situation would have avoided...


 
Yup............ i really really miss Mohammad Amer.


----------



## ashok321

New Zealand .04 paisa Pakistan 13


----------



## SpArK

*Another one Goes.. 5 th Wicket down!!!!!!!!!​* 
 . ​


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Afridi nahi kheel raha is match mai kyaa??? koi batayega ??*


----------



## HellzHere

goneeeeeeee


----------



## Roybot

another goneskies


----------



## Hyde

45/5


----------



## rockstarIN

* Pakistan RR 3.10
* Bowling PP 15/0 (4.3) RR 3.33
* Last 5 ovs 16/0 RR 3.20
* Required RR 7.26
* New Zealand RR 6.04


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Damn!! wtf!!*


----------



## jha

MISBAH gone..5 down.


----------



## SpArK

Santro said:


> Would it be.. convenient.. perhaps.. if some... bloke.. out of his love for Pakistan .. accuses Kamran Akmal of blasphemy in the hotel?
> Perhaps... this one time.. an exception over false accusations can be made..for the benefit of the.. nation.
> 
> *Did you guys see the Kingfisher*.. in the field.. beautiful bird.. I wish they would keep focusing on that..


 
And wasim akram commented he is fielding in no mans land saving probably 2 runs... The bird was amazing, Island nation has some really cute fish catchers..


----------



## Humanist

*OOOUUUUTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## ashok321

Misbah goneeeeee


----------



## Secret Service

*Misbah OUT*


----------



## Mani2020

*5 out hogaye huey hain?*


----------



## Wounded-Monk

WTF.......cant they bat patiently for few overs......I am out...pathetic


----------



## Vinod2070

Just saw the highlights.

Sporting crowd in Lanka. They were wildly cheering the shots by New Zealand batsmen.


----------



## ashok321

B_R_I_C said:


> Afridi nahi hai is match mai???


 
Wo darke sabse piche ata hai.....aaj kal uski batting nahi chalti..


----------



## SpArK

Its bOOM BOOM time now..


----------



## SQ8

Ye tu jazbaaa... ye mera jazbaa..
agay se hatt jaa..
hamien apni bezti karani hai..


----------



## Veeru

SpArK said:


> oii veeru .. tu cricket bhi dekhtha hai..


 
No, I hate it. 

After that famous tehlka match fixing scandel of azhar/jadeja.

Before then i used to follow and remember individual scores of each players in each match even of Kenya/Zimbabwe etc. 

But as asim aqil says some time people just take maza pakistanio ko tapane main.  

Just for fun no ill wills.


----------



## Mani2020

*kesay out hua misbah*


----------



## ashok321

Its doom doom time now..


----------



## jha

Now its left to Umar,Afridi and Razzaq ...


----------



## SpArK

@ mani Misbah-ul-Haq c Styris b Southee 7 (31b 0x4 0x6) SR: 22.58


----------



## EastWest

Vinod2070 said:


> Just saw the highlights.
> 
> Sporting crowd in Lanka. They were wildly cheering the shots by New Zealand batsmen.


 
Yeah !! even now SL crowd only cheering for NZ!!


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Mai to gym jaa raha hu...you ppl enjoy the match...i hope there will be a strong partnership here now.. ... *


----------



## Veeru

Misbah-ul-Haq, out


----------



## HellzHere

Crowd seems to be supporting Mew Zealand.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Can i be keeper in place of Akmal?

U can execute me if i dropped those simple catches


----------



## Mani2020

*someone tell me how misbah got out*


----------



## Paan Singh

lo ji pai gya syapa


----------



## Veeru

Devil Soul said:


>


 
Yaar ek galti ke liye kya bacchey ki jaan loge


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> *kesay out hua misbah*


 
*Mani* yarr ajj women day manate hein, match to mene ajj shoro sae nahi dekha or score dekh kar dil bhe nahi chah raha tension lene ko hehe!


----------



## EastWest

EastWest said:


> If anyone who doesnt know much about cricket watches this match..*he will think this is a match btwn a Champion team and a Minnow*..
> 
> NZ- Champion
> Pakistan- ???


 


Trisonics said:


> without afridi in the team they can't be champions... Afridis good form is taking them forward otherwise a pretty ordinary team.


 
I think u didnt get my post...

The match is btwn A Champion team and A Minnow...

*Hint- NZ is not a Minnow*


----------



## Mani2020

DaRk WaVe said:


> Can i be keeper in place of Akmal?
> 
> U can execute me if i dropped those simple catches


 
yeh but less than 3 catches per match otherwise you will become akmal


----------



## Veeru

Mani2020 said:


> *someone tell me how misbah got out*


 
Southee to Misbah-ul-Haq, out Caught by Styris!! The Kiwis are catching everything. Looks like they won't miss a fly too. I'm saying this because there are a lot of moths and flies at the stadium. Misbah-ul-Haq looked very nervous and very un-like Misbah-ul-Haq innings comes to an end. Fullish on off stump, he tried to flick by taking a couple of paces down the wicket. The ball took the slightest of leading edges and went low to Styris at gully, he bent down and took a neat catch. Southee gets his third. Misbah-ul-Haq walks back shaking his head. Misbah-ul-Haq c Styris b Southee 7(31) @ 133.95 kmph


----------



## HellzHere

He is the hero!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

FOURrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SQ8

I am having Biryani made today.. 
traditional for funerals anyway.


----------



## Veeru

Oram to Afridi, FOUR!!, to deep mid wicket


----------



## HellzHere

50 up

Not the best 50 they would want,...


----------



## Roybot

Zaldi se match finish ho jaye to main so bhi jaaon, subeh kaam par bhi jana hai


----------



## Pukhtoon

FOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Go afridi go


----------



## SAUD-404

*afridi has to play inning of his life today or we are done and dusted for this match*


----------



## Mani2020

S.U.R.B. said:


> *Mani* yarr ajj women day manate hein, match to mene ajj shoro sae nahi dekha or score dekh kar dil bhe nahi chah raha tension lene ko hehe!


 
wesay bhi eik women ne aj wicket keeping bhi bohat achi ki ha, dropped 3 catches . i hoped akmal didn't slept with taylor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

4444444444444444444


----------



## Veeru

Oram to Afridi, FOUR!!, to backward square leg


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zalimo is ko tu enjoy karoooo



GO GO afridi


----------



## SpArK

Afridi on fire.................... booom boommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HellzHere

Afridi will hit some runs quickly and then get out,it's an old tradition


----------



## rockstarIN

Devil Soul said:


>


 
You throw stones at me if you are sinless..

_Kamran Akmal


----------



## Veeru

Afridi will be out soon i have a feeling.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Afridi looking good...hope thing turn from now on.....


----------



## Roby

Still Pakistan can win , as long as Afridi is there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

roy_gourav said:


> Zaldi se match finish ho jaye to main so bhi jaaon, subeh kaam par bhi jana hai


 
don't waste your time. akmal ne tau paisa kama liye ha .why to waste without earning


----------



## Wounded-Monk

good fielding there by NZ


----------



## riju78

SpArK said:


> Afridi on fire.................... booom boommmmmmmmmmmm


 
anayaan pokunna thee aakumo benny?


----------



## Secret Service

Afirdi play some sensible cricket


----------



## Roby

Picture abhi bhi baaki hai...


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Mani2020 said:


> wesay bhi eik women ne aj wicket keeping bhi bohat achi ki ha, dropped 3 catches . i hoped akmal didn't slept with taylor


 yeah he/she knew it was taylor's Birthday.Seems plausible.


----------



## SpArK

riju78 said:


> anayaan pokunna thee aakumo benny?


 
orapallae... chumma sugupichu ..choriyaan oru sugam undu.....


----------



## HellzHere

Gotta say,NZ fielding is aweeeeesome.


----------



## Mani2020

Roby said:


> Still Pakistan can win , as *long* as Afridi is there


 
don't use this word for afridi ever


----------



## SpArK

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wounded-Monk

666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## HellzHere

7777777777777777777777
Wasim Akram getting emotional for Shahid Afridi


----------



## jha

Afridi on song...


----------



## Mani2020

*WA TU IZU MA'AN TASHA WA TU ZILU MA'AN TASHA*


----------



## Pukhtoon

Atleast PLay like a LION 

GO afridi


----------



## Devil Soul

Bad news for English fans. Stuart Broad is injured yet again, and this time, is out of the World Cup.


----------



## Mani2020

SCORE KIA HUA


----------



## Roby

Afridi on fire...


----------



## Humanist

*If i dont play my brother also dont play..*


----------



## SpArK

*BOOM BOOM GONE*


----------



## riju78

ananju benny ananju


----------



## Roby

Afridi gone....


----------



## jha

Afridi gone


----------



## Wounded-Monk

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## HellzHere

Afridi gone....
Said that he will hit some runs quickly and get out,he is never known for good batting.


----------



## Roby

Its not over yet


----------



## Maritimer

Afridi gone!


----------



## ashok321

Doom doom afridi goneeeeeeee for 17.....told ya sooooooooooooo


----------



## Mani2020

JHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## HellzHere

Now the question is,by how many runs will Pakistan lose?


----------



## riju78

SpArK said:


> orapallae... chumma sugupichu ..choriyaan oru sugam undu.....


 
chorinjo chorinjo..hehe


----------



## Pukhtoon

Where are those Modz 

Close this thread as soon as possible  Thats my Order


----------



## Mani2020

*Yar akmal kyoun nahi injured hota*


----------



## Secret Service

Afridi out now I am switching to Discovery Tv ..


----------



## HellzHere

well fielded.


----------



## Roby

66/6 .


----------



## SAUD-404

afridi out


----------



## Mani2020

*hahah kitna score ha*


----------



## Gossipmonger

Score is Teen Chhakke...!!!!!!


----------



## HellzHere

safe......


----------



## Mani2020

*lou ji insay 100 bhi nahi hona aur inka NRR itna drop hojana ha k inho ne 4th position k liye rona ha *


----------



## ashok321

Afridi is responsible for today's game no bowling no batting no feilding......why become captain?

Now wait for Australia...loll


----------



## Kinetic

Went for an evening sleep watching NZ 175/5 after 42 overs and the position is now totally opposite!!! How NZ made such huge score after struggle?!!!


----------



## SAUD-404

i am so disappointed after this performance OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

Razzaq and Umar Akmal both going to make a hundred today. Pakistan will win by 2 wickets and in the last over


----------



## Mani2020

mujhe lagta ha inho ne WC se bahir hojana ha hahha


----------



## Hyde

Mani2020 said:


> mujhe lagta ha inho ne WC se bahir hojana ha hahha


 woh to sabhi ne ho jana hai 1-1 kar ke

siwaye aik team ke...

you mean quarter final se bhi jayen ge? well we have already qualified for quater finals if minnows do not create another upset by defeating the major teams


----------



## Mani2020

Zaki said:


> Razzaq and Umar Akmal both going to make a hundred today. Pakistan will win by 2 wickets and in the last over


 
fail prediction by Zaki baba


----------



## Veeru

NZ 302/7 (50.0 Ovs)

PAK 70/6 (18.0 Ovs)


----------



## HellzHere

Pakistan will qualify to the Quarter Finals.That's for sure,but today's performance is really pathetic.


----------



## fida jan

i hope pakistan doesnt reach 3 digit. this must be a real shame for them which they indeed deserve


----------



## EastWest

Afridi was playing only to make his Strike Rate higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

Mani2020 said:


> fail prediction by Zaki baba


 
But i was right that afridi will out soon.


----------



## ashok321

> siwaye aik team ke...



Aur wo hai India!


----------



## Hyde

EastWest said:


> Afridi was playing only to make his Strike Rate higher


 
He is a bowler...


----------



## SAUD-404

so much for amman ka chakka laga, that phrase should be replaced with amman ko sattta laga


----------



## Mani2020

Zaki said:


> woh to sabhi ne ho jana hai 1-1 kar ke
> 
> siwaye aik team ke...
> 
> you mean quarter final se bhi jayen ge? well we have already qualified for quater finals if minnows do not create another upset by defeating the major teams


 
nahi zaki after today's perfromance i think Zimbabwe is gonna win from Pakistan


----------



## President Camacho

Mani2020 said:


> *Yar akmal kyoun nahi injured hota*


 
Injured hone ke liye khelna bhi to padta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellzHere

Veeru said:


> But i was right that afridi will out soon.


*You don't need to predict that! 
*


----------



## ashok321

> But i was right that afridi will out soon.


Since last 4 years he is no good with bat...


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Aur wo hai India!


 
They don't have bowlers

hamare bowlers ne to aik din bura khela - india ki bowling to hamesha hi third class rahi hai

halanke aaj bhi acha thaa until 44th over


----------



## Kinetic

Everyone wanted to be no 1 in Group B so that they can easily beat NZ and go to semi but now they will prefer to meet other team. lol 

*
BTW birthday boy Taylor made a good century. kudos to him. *


----------



## Mani2020

fida jan said:


> i hope pakistan doesnt reach 3 digit. this must be a real shame for them which they indeed deserve


 
hahah you forgot they are shameless people because this will not be first time .
you can imagine how confident kamran akmal was even dropping third catch that shows how shameless he is and how sure he is about his position in this team


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> They don't have bowlers
> 
> hamare bowlers ne to aik din bura khela - india ki bowling to hamesha hi third class rahi hai
> 
> halanke aaj bhi acha thaa until 44th over


 
Zuki janab India ne ek match nahi hari hai ab talak.......including warm ups....


----------



## HellzHere

Zaki said:


> They don't have bowlers
> 
> hamare bowlers ne to aik din bura khela - india ki bowling to hamesha hi third class rahi hai
> 
> halanke aaj bhi acha thaa until 44th over


India ek din bura kheley,tum bhi hamare peechey pad jatey ho.
However after this match,India will remain the only unbeaten team in the World Cup


----------



## Secret Service

lets see against Australia


----------



## fida jan

Patanjali said:


> Injured hone ke liye khelna bhi to padta hai


 
lollllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ashok321

Kamran to get Indian nationality.....If Pakistan looses against India with him playing...


----------



## SAUD-404

Zaki said:


> He is a bowler...


 
he is a all rounder cant blame afridi alone for this match


----------



## Mani2020

Zaki said:


> They don't have bowlers
> 
> hamare bowlers ne to aik din bura khela - india ki bowling to hamesha hi third class rahi hai
> 
> halanke aaj bhi acha thaa until 44th over


 
*hamaray bowlers nay tau jo khela khela . yar woh NZ k player kamran akmal ne bohat acha khela*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

Australia will beat Pakistan hands down.
I go for by 100 runs or 6-7 wickets.


----------



## Kinetic

*Kamran Akmal dropped Taylor twice when he was on 0 and 4. I watched only that few overs of the match. and than went for sleep. *


----------



## Mani2020

hahah funny score card kya ha?


----------



## ashok321

Investigate Kamran and Afridi...


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Investigate Kamran and Afridi...


They are perfectly fine

no thank you - not get off this thread or i will have to report you


----------



## Mani2020

Kinetic said:


> *Kamran Akmal dropped Taylor twice when he was on 0 and 4. I watched only that few overs of the match. and than went for sleep. *


 
then he dropped styris when he was on 3 or 4 after that he had almost 60 runs partnership and went on to score 28 runs


----------



## HellzHere

This thread has more Indian posters than Pakistanis!
We both love it when the other is losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

HellzHere said:


> Australia will beat Pakistan hands down.
> I go for by 100 runs or 6-7 wickets.


 
I don't think so, pakistanio se maze lene ko bol rahe ho to aur baat hai but don't underestimate them they are playing for their life when they will retun at home in pakistan.


----------



## Mani2020

*score kya hua ha lol*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

is there any chance for Pakistan to get kicked out in first round?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Looo phirrr.








ye to wese bhe phenkna tha.


----------



## compak

HellzHere said:


> India ek din bura kheley,tum bhi hamare peechey pad jatey ho.
> However after this match,India will remain the only unbeaten team in the World Cup


 
Australia is also unbeaten so far


----------



## Veeru

PAK 76/6 (20.0 Ovs)


----------



## Hyde

DaRk WaVe said:


> is there any chance for Pakistan to get kicked out in first round?


 
1%.....................


----------



## HellzHere

Veeru said:


> I don't think so, pakistanio se maze lene ko bol rahe ho to aur baat hai but don't underestimate them they are playing for their life when they will retun at home in pakistan.


That's just my guess/gut feeling,i can be terribly wrong.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




compak said:


> Australia is also unbeaten so far


OOOOOPS!
Sorry,thank you for correcting my mistake


----------



## Mani2020

DaRk WaVe said:


> is there any chance for Pakistan to get kicked out in first round?


 
yes if they loose to Zimbabwe .which pretty much is possibility


----------



## Veeru

DaRk WaVe said:


> is there any chance for Pakistan to get kicked out in first round?


 
No. they will reach semis i have a feeling.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> 1%.....................


 
if we lost to Zimbabwe (I know they will)

aur aussies se to hum ne harna he ha, unho ne qasam kahe ha na harne ke....


----------



## ashok321

compak said:


> Australia is also unbeaten so far


 
They got beaten by Indians during warm up...


----------



## fida jan

indians ne hame is wahid game main support kia aur ham hare


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> They are perfectly fine
> 
> no thank you - not get off this thread or i will have to report you


 
Kitini rishwat doon baba....


----------



## HellzHere

fida jan said:


> indians ne hame is wahid game main support kia aur ham hare


Lo ji!Ab toh hamara support hamesha aap k saath hee rahega !


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Kitini rishwat doon baba....


do you feel so good for going off-topic again n again?

i mean what you get out of it? is it really so pleasing?

sorry i don't have an experience in this


----------



## Sonic_boom

Pakistan was totally EXPOSED today lol


----------



## Secret Service

india and pakistan in Quater final....


----------



## Mani2020

DaRk WaVe said:


> if we lost to Zimbabwe (I know they will)
> 
> aur aussies se to hum ne harna he ha, unho ne qasam kahe ha na harne ke....



Next match with Zimbabwe is on the same ground and this pitch will suit their bowlers and we have seen so far our batting struggled a lot so strong chance that we are going to struggle against them


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> do you feel so good for going off-topic again n again?
> 
> i mean what you get out of it? is it really so pleasing?
> 
> sorry i don't have an experience in this


 
How was Kam ran n Afridi being investigated a off topic ?


----------



## Mani2020

*This game will drop Pakistan's NRR big time *


----------



## HellzHere

Australia will top the group if Pakistan loses.


----------



## Hyde

DaRk WaVe said:


> if we lost to Zimbabwe (I know they will)
> 
> aur aussies se to hum ne harna he ha, unho ne qasam kahe ha na harne ke....


 still we will qualify for quarter finals

because we have already won 3 games.

Only way we can get out is if Zimbabwe beat Pakistan and Kenya and preferably Sri Lanka... otherwise lose with very low margin


----------



## ashok321

secretservice said:


> india and pakistan in Quater final....


 

May be in Qatar Final....not in WC.


----------



## Mani2020

*Kamaran the princess of NZ*


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK will now require to win at least 1 match outta remaining 2 to qualify for QF


----------



## Humanist

*Umar Akmal and Franklin*


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> still we will qualify for quarter finals
> 
> because we have already won 3 games.
> 
> Only way we can get out is if Zimbabwe beat Pakistan and Kenya and preferably Sri Lanka... otherwise lose with very low margin


 
Pakistan at bottom of the group means - meeting India in QF


----------



## Areesh

It is very nice to see first muslim Pakistan asian player in the Newzealand team. Did you watch that guy??? He was cool


----------



## Mani2020

*yar i think 40th over tak 100 hojayega *


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> May be in Qatar Final....not in WC.


 
why pakistan still remain at nO 2....


----------



## Mani2020

Areesh said:


> It is very nice to see first muslim Pakistan asian player in the Newzealand team. Did you watch that guy??? He was cool


 
yes the guy with beautiful teeth


----------



## Areesh

Santro said:


> Ye tu jazbaaa... ye mera jazbaa..
> agay se hatt jaa..
> hamien apni bezti karani hai..


 
Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan at bottom of the group means - meeting India in QF


 
Thanks good man... it will be a very nice match

but i don't think India will win from South Africa


----------



## ashok321

secretservice said:


> why pakistan still remain at nO 2....


 
For that India has to be at number 3.........and what are those chances of India which has so far not lost a match...


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> yes the guy with beautiful teeth


 
Yup he has a strange voice too. But he is a match winner indeed for Newzealand.


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> Thanks good man... it will be a very nice match
> 
> but i don't think India will win from South Africa


 

India has beaten australia in the warm up - while south africa will be next...


----------



## Mani2020

lol Pakistan ki halat dekh k har team dua mang rahi hogi k pakistan milay quarter final main coz Pakistan will play with 10 players while oposition with 12 players


----------



## fida jan

Mani2020 said:


> *yar i think 40th over tak 100 hojayega *


 
chalo 40 overs tk match tu chala jae ga


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> India has beaten australia in the warm up - while south africa will be next...


will see....

They were exposed during both England and Ireland matches... this world cup belongs to English nations or Pakistan

better accept the reality


----------



## fida jan

yeah saala razzaq every last ball makes a run to remain in non strikers end lollzzz, wht a loser he is too aft akmal


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> will see....
> 
> They were exposed during both England and Ireland matches... this world cup belongs to English nations or Pakistan
> 
> better accept the reality


 
If you look at the money forces (market) you will know that India is HOT fav at 1 to 3........no one comes close...pakistan at 11

2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


----------



## Gossipmonger

What is the team line-up for the next match?? Any news on 11 mentally fit pakistani player available for the game?


----------



## HellzHere

fida jan said:


> yeah saala razzaq every last ball makes a run to remain in non strikers end lollzzz, wht a loser he is too aft akmal


Come on..i really like Abdul Razzaq,he is a very good all rounder.Better than almost entire team.


----------



## Kinetic

Zaki said:


> will see....
> 
> They were exposed during both England and Ireland matches... this world cup belongs to English nations or Pakistan
> 
> better accept the reality


 
Now thats a total prophecy like a baba!!! 

Not gonna happen India should be there. The team want to beat us in quarter or semi have to play their best game of life.


----------



## Vinod2070

Dur hato ae duniya walon. WC-2011 hamaraa hai.


----------



## HellzHere

Should Kamaran Akmal play in the next game?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

HellzHere said:


> Should Kamaran Akmal play in the next game?


 
Has to. He's the best keeper in the Pakistani 15.


----------



## Hyde

HellzHere said:


> Should Kamaran Akmal play in the next game?


 
Big No............!


----------



## Areesh

HellzHere said:


> Should Kamaran Akmal play in the next game?


 
Obviously he will. Kis kai baap main himmat hai kai hamarai nannai sattai baz ko team sai nikalai.


----------



## Kinetic

Umar Akmal and Razzaq playing cautiously. 

*Pakistan's match against Aussies will be important, guessing Pak will win against Zim. *


----------



## HellzHere

Pakistan will miss Z.Haider for sure!!


----------



## Gossipmonger

Razzak needs a Pony ride to complete his runs....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellzHere

Reqd RR touching 8.50..


----------



## Wonderer

Yeh Kamran akmal kaun hai bha? PCB chirman ka damad?


----------



## ashok321

County news: Derbyshire announce big 2010 loss 

County news: Gloucestershire announce financial loss 

While IPL teams are awash with billions.....


----------



## fida jan

itna pit k dheet pna razzak ka


----------



## Spring Onion

chalo aik pidda sa 6 hum nay bhee mar hee lia


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> chalo aik pidda sa 6 hum nay bhee mar hee lia


 
woh chay nahi

chawwa thaa


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I can bet that Pak will loose to Zim, who's in? ZAKI!


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> chalo aik pidda sa 6 hum nay bhee mar hee lia


 
Wo kaise...


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> County news: Derbyshire announce big 2010 loss
> 
> County news: Gloucestershire announce financial loss
> 
> While IPL teams are awash with billions.....


 
Don't post off topic rubbish here.


----------



## hembo

fida jan said:


> yeah saala razzaq every last ball makes a run to remain in non strikers end lollzzz, wht a loser he is too aft akmal


 
Yaara, Isi Razzak nei jab single handedly UAE me match jitaye the to Razzaq ko praise karte nehi thaka.. Ab itni beirukhi kyon?

I think till Razzak is there, there is still chance... If he gets his eyes in, he can do anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

DaRk WaVe said:


> I can bet that Pak will loose to Zim, who's in? ZAKI!


 
I agree 100%. Main to kab sai dua mang raha hoon.


----------



## fida jan

Gossipmonger said:


> Razzak needs a Pony ride to complete his runs....!!!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Just got this on twitter:

"Had Kamran Akmal starred in 127-Hours, the rock would have fallen straight through."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

DaRk WaVe said:


> I can bet that Pak will loose to Zim, who's in? ZAKI!


 
Thoda jyada hi pesimistic ho gaya hain hi!!

What do you wanna bet? Chal.. I'm in!


----------



## Indestructible

Zulqarnain Haider was the best option. And I can't help but to think that there was a hand of Akmals in the controversy. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## HellzHere

WOOOOOOOW,NZ scored 114 runs in the last six overs.
Oh my God,i m fainting.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

hembo said:


> Thoda jyada hi pesimistic ho gaya hain hi!!
> 
> What do you wanna bet? Chal.. I'm in!


 
what will i get?


----------



## Skies

Why are you following us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fida jan

HellzHere said:


> WOOOOOOOW,NZ scored 114 runs in the last six overs.
> Oh my God,i m fainting.


 
ji haan bhai ji, tabhi tu har koi lanat de raha hai


----------



## jaunty

OMG I went to sleep when Guptill got out, just woke up, what happened ??


----------



## ashok321

Skies said:


> Why are you following us?



Who is following BD ?


----------



## Trisonics

Skies said:


> Why are you following us?


 
nobody has thrown any stones in PAK yet. Weren't you guys all out for around 50???


----------



## fida jan

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Just got this on twitter:
> 
> "Had Kamran Akmal starred in 127-Hours, the rock would have fallen straight through."


 
funny


----------



## Areesh

Kamran Akmal's email address has been leaked! it's DropACatch@CrucialPeriod.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Umar Departs...


----------



## Trisonics

28.3 N McCullum to Umar Akmal, out Caught by Oram!! Umar Akmal goes for a big one and perishes Umar Akmal c Oram b N McCullum 38(58) [4s-3]


----------



## hembo

DaRk WaVe said:


> what will i get?


 
If you win.. I'll recomend you to be made a administrator..

If I win.. you'll *make* me a senior or premium member..

I can't think of any other wager where there is very rare chance of our meeting. Wait, if you win, I can write one of your assignment paper...


----------



## Areesh

Kamran Akmal walks into a bar and couldn't even hold his first drink properly.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Yaar yeh log urdu main barhai gandai tweet kar rahai hain Kamran kai liye. Paste karoon ya na karoon


----------



## Frankenstein

aaj tu lagta ha, hum bohat bora pasen gey


----------



## Trisonics

Areesh said:


> Kamran Akmal walks into a bar and couldn't even hold his first drink properly.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> 
> Yaar yeh log urdu main barhai gandai tweet kar rahai hain Kamran kai liye. Paste karoon ya na karoon



who paid for the beer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

hey Jimmy, guess who's trending worldwide. Kamran Akmal, the guy whose face looks like monkey crack. yea, dats him.

Hehehe loving these tweets.


----------



## President Camacho

Everyone is blaming only Akmal for this defeat. 

But the team doesn't even seem to touch the score where Akmal started making mistakes.


----------



## Skies

Trisonics said:


> nobody has thrown any stones in PAK yet. Weren't you guys all out for around 50???


 
50 or 150. The mistakes are same as we did that day. Hope India will also follow us, lol.


----------



## Trisonics

Patanjali said:


> Everyone is blaming only Akmal for this defeat.
> 
> But the team doesn't even seem to touch the score where Akmal started making mistakes.


 
The team plays well only because of Afridi's bowling and Mizbah's batting....very important that these two play all the time if PAK has any chance of anymore wins.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

hembo said:


> If you win.. I'll recomend you to be made a administrator..
> 
> If I win.. you'll *make* me a senior or premium member..
> 
> I can't think of any other wager where there is very rare chance of our meeting. *Wait, if you win, I can write one of your assignment paper...*


 
DONE!!!!


----------



## fida jan

mjmmanoj RT @sadiajumani: RT @urooj_a: RT @Aafu_: Behind every successful man there is a woman. Behind Ross Taylor ? Kamran Akmal #CWC2011


----------



## Trisonics

Skies said:


> 50 or 150. *The mistakes are same as we did that day*. Hope India will also follow us too, lol.



Please do not compare your team to either India or Pakistan ..you have a long way to get where we are..how about the Irish? Atleast play better than them ...


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Trisonics said:


> who paid for the beer


 
Hahahaha, good one


----------



## Areesh

This one is the best...

*an easy way to trend world-wide... Drop two catches in a world cup game*.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Trisonics said:


> who paid for the beer


 
may be the birthday boy himself.


----------



## jaunty

Now there is a good chance of an Ind Pak quarter final.


----------



## fida jan

new tweet 

"How does Kamran Akmal not drop his own balls ?"


----------



## Skies

Trisonics said:


> Please do not compare your team to either India or Pakistan ..you have a long way to get where we are..how about the Irish? Atleast play better than them ...


 
Comparing the mistakes only, not strength.


----------



## Areesh

Why did #Kamran #Akmal have to walk back to the hotel after the match? Because he failed to catch the bus!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*I think its about time to declare Kamran Akmal injured and ask for his replacement from domestic cricket

If England has replaced KP with Morgan and Broad is expected to replace with somebody else

we can also declare him injured (or if needed... make him injured) so that we could request for his replacement*

how many of you agree with me? - raise your hands


----------



## Areesh

I am enjoying tweeter for the first time. Lolzzz


----------



## Trisonics

Skies said:


> Comparing the mistakes only, not strength.


oh come on when you are out for 50 its because you are less talented...PAK is having a day off..go back and sulk on that pathetic performance ..no need to get BD's performance here....doesn;t fit in any way


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

What is the Difference between Kamran Akmal and Condoms ? Kamran Akmal drop the catches and Condoms catches the drops 

buwahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> *I think its about time to declare Kamran Akmal injured and ask for his replacement from domestic cricket
> 
> If England has replaced KP with Morgan and Broad is expected to replace with somebody else
> 
> we can also declare him injured (or if needed... make him injured) so that we could request for his replacement*
> 
> how many of you agree with me? - raise your hands


 
I don't agree with you. Kamran is a gem which only fits with Pakistan team. So no replacement.


----------



## fida jan

Mrs Akmal Snr DROPS Kamran Akmal on his head


----------



## Trisonics

twoplustwoisfour said:


> What is the Difference between Kamran Akmal and Condoms ? Kamran Akmal drop the catches and Condoms catches the drops
> 
> buwahahahahaha




hahahaa


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Arre bhaiya, Razzaq ne to maarna shuru kar diya. 

*closes twitter, reopens cricinfo*


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> I don't agree with you. Kamran is a gem which only fits with Pakistan team. So no replacement.


 
Gem in what?

what has been his performance since past 5-6 years? - he is a keeper right? tell me about his keeping

His first priority should be keeping... don't share batting stats which is also just okk


----------



## hembo

DaRk WaVe said:


> DONE!!!!


 
So you'll make me a senior/ premium member?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Unbelievable, Kamran Akmal's address is trending on twitter. damn


----------



## jha

8th wicket down


----------



## Areesh

who is Santa's favorite reindeer- #Kamran Akmal, drops him everywhere.


----------



## Indestructible

Another twet 

"Wishing U A Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ross Taylor, Dropped Ur Catches As Birthday Gift, Hope U Like It. From: 3rd Class Wicket Keeper Kamran Akmal"


----------



## SpArK

Still stuck on Kamran.. what about others...

*Ahmed shehzad* - 1, 13,12, 10
*Mohammad Hafeez-* 9,32,11 5
Kamran Akmal- 55, 39, 16, 8

What about these two????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

hembo said:


> So you'll make me a senior/ premium member?


 
chalo theek ha, dekh lae gae. match to hone do...


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> Still stuck on Kamran.. what about others...
> 
> *Ahmed shehzad* - 1, 13,12, 10
> *Mohammad Hafeez-* 9,32,11 5
> Kamran Akmal- 55, 39, 16, 8
> 
> What about these two????


 
well we want to replace them but what can we do... we don't have many choices for replacing the batsmen

Hafeez hasn't been that bad in the tounament so far - if you count his bowling as well


----------



## Kompromat

Mujhe nhi lagta ham jeetnay walay hain --- ham chalay sonay , app dekho or galiyan do inko.

Rab day hawalay


----------



## SpArK

Zaki said:


> well we want to replace them but what can we do... we don't have many choices for replacing the batsmen
> 
> Hafeez hasn't been that bad in the tounament so far - if you count his bowling as well


 
hafeez, well as an opener he got his 32 against Canada.


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> Still stuck on Kamran.. what about others...
> 
> *Ahmed shehzad* - 1, 13,12, 10
> *Mohammad Hafeez-* 9,32,11 5
> Kamran Akmal- 55, 39, 16, 8
> 
> What about these two????


 
But still Kamran Akmal you suck!!!

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




Black Blood said:


> Mujhe nhi lagta ham jeetnay walay hain --- ham chalay sonay , app dekho or galiyan do inko.


 
Lo aap ko abhi tak umeed thi jeet ki. Kafi late pata chala nahi jeetnai walai.


----------



## SpArK

Make razzaq open the innings...he is playing sensibly.. he wasted in down the order...


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> But still Kamran Akmal you suck!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lo aap ko abhi tak umeed thi jeet ki. Kafi late pata chala nahi jeetnai walai.


 
Kami sucks big time. Even if he scores 40-50 after 4-5 games... it has no value as he drops catches and allows players to play freely


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

How will this loss affect Pakistan's chances?


----------



## Kompromat

Areesh said:


> But still Kamran Akmal you suck!!!


 
Mera dil kar raha hai Kamran ko apnay local thanadar ko 1000 rupees day kar iski classic "chitroll" karwaoon.


----------



## President Camacho

Pakistan does look like a serious contender for the cup... but impossible with Akmal around.


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> Gem in what?
> 
> what has been his performance since past 5-6 years? - he is a keeper right? tell me about his keeping
> 
> His first priority should be keeping... don't share batting stats which is also just okk


 
Don't you think he is a gem. He has cool teeth. He has a very sissy voice. He looks too cute when he drops catches. He is marvelous with his skills of match fixing since he always gets away with ICC investigation. He has the guts to remain in the team with all the lousy performance.

What more you guys expect from him???


----------



## hembo

DaRk WaVe said:


> chalo theek ha, dekh lae gae. match to hone do...


 
Ok.. done.. Aapka assignment bhi.. dekh lae gae.. match ke bad..


----------



## SpArK

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> How will this loss affect Pakistan's chances?


 
Need to win against Zimbabwe( that would be easy) in order to get into quarters.. if that goes wrong then against Aussies, since Zimbabwe will have 6 points and *can* have a better run rate.. 

But i dont think thats likely.

Zimbabwe has to play Pakistan, Srilanka and Kenya.. so its possible for them.They need to win against Pakistan and Kenya convincingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

I heard Kamran's brother (not Umar, the other brother) keeps wickets as well. If we exchange the two without telling anyone, would anyone notice?


----------



## Skies

Trisonics said:


> *oh come on when you are out for 50 its because you are less talented...PAK is having a day off..*go back and sulk on that pathetic performance ..no need to get BD's performance here....doesn;t fit in any way


 
I was not comparing the talent, you dumb. Even in a normal bad day we do not do 50 or 60. I was an exceptional day.


----------



## Hyde

Sachin's record under thread today

Razzaq is playing so well that he won't let other players bat 

166 runs required with 2 wickets remaining. Razzaq need 160 runs to break Sachin's record of 200


----------



## Areesh

Skies said:


> I was not comparing the talent, you dumb. Even in a normal bad day we do not do 50 or 60. I was an exceptional day.


 
No Skies you are better than us. Your wicket keeper Mushfiq ur Rahim is thousands times better than our Khatmal.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Zaki said:


> Sachin's record under thread today
> 
> Razzaq is playing so well that he won't let other players bat
> 
> 166 runs required with 2 wickets remaining. Razzaq need 160 runs to break Sachin's record of 200


 
You didn't eat your medicines today na?


----------



## Skies

Anyway, this is not the best team of PK I think. They may have better players.


----------



## Hyde

Razzaq gonnai hit 15 sixes today 

Insha'Allah


----------



## hembo

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I heard Kamran's brother (not Umar, the other brother) keeps wickets as well. If we exchange the two without telling anyone, would anyone notice?


 
He he he!!! Good idea sirjee!!


----------



## Indestructible

The US administration will be very happy to know that Kamran Akmal has replaced Raymond Davis as most hated man in Pakistan.


----------



## PoKeMon

82 pages and still counting
come on guys, its a only a game defeat.


----------



## jha

Razzaq ia playing very sensibly...Wish top order batsmen had done the same..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Skies said:


> I was not comparing the talent, you dumb. Even in a normal bad day we do not do 50 or 60. I was an exceptional day.


 
lol exceptional talent..you asked for it dude! no go back and sulk if you thought BD would win the WC


----------



## hembo

*Fifty for Razzakkk..... my man*


----------



## PoKeMon

looking like its good that matches are out of pakistan otherwise Akmal and party would have taken a serious beating.
Hey 1 minute............are you guys waiting for Akmal to come home
  AKMAL


----------



## hembo

With a good boundary!!


----------



## Hyde

49 not out for Razzaq

well its getting difficult for razzaq to break Sachin's record in this match

but thats ok... may be second highest total by a Pakistani in one match is possible


----------



## Skies

Trisonics said:


> lol exceptional talent..you asked for it dude! no go back and sulk if you thought BD would win the WC


 
How irreverently you are talking. You have changed the meaning of my post. You are ignored. You are rusticated from my sight.


----------



## hembo

New Zeland makes it even more dissicult with some great fielding!!

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

FOUR AND SIX by GULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## iPhone

66666666666 from gul saab


----------



## Evil Flare

4 4 6


Mills to Umar Gul, SIX


. 4 1 4 6 2


----------



## Trisonics

138 runs in 78 balls is it possible?


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan require another 138 runs with 2 wickets and 13.0 overs remaining


----------



## hembo

Zaki said:


> 49 not out for Razzaq
> 
> well its getting difficult for razzaq to break Sachin's record in this match
> 
> but thats ok... may be second highest total by a Pakistani in one match is possible


 
Hey man.. you're late...

check two post above your post.. Razzak got 50 already..


----------



## hembo

At this stage.. 37.2 over..

NZ were 152 for 4

*Pakistan 167 for 8*


----------



## Skies

Expected a nice innings from Afridi at least. Why he is 7th man?


----------



## Evil Flare

4 more  ..................


----------



## hembo

GUl can Hit it in the middle of his bats.... 

C'monnnnn guys... It can still happen!!


----------



## Evil Flare

no it will not happen ..

just improve run rate ...


----------



## hembo

50 partership in 32 balls...


----------



## Evil Flare

make at least 225


----------



## iPhone

damn, I'm surprised Pak's come this far. it should've ended at 130.


----------



## fida jan

new ball in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hembo

Aamir Zia said:


> no it will not happen ..
> 
> just improve run rate ...


 
At this stage.. 37.2 over..

NZ were 152 for 4

Pakistan 167 for 8 

Pakistan still ahead of runs...


One more boundaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## SpArK

Gul is playing like a great batsman..


----------



## Evil Flare

4 more .....................................


----------



## Spring Onion

Happy women day   shabash abhi 2 hours hain 8th march guzarnay main


----------



## President Camacho

With 8 wickets down, and required run rate nearing 10 with 100 more to make, the win requires some divine intervention.


----------



## Evil Flare

hembo said:


> At this stage.. 37.2 over..
> 
> NZ were 152 for 4
> 
> Pakistan 167 for 8
> 
> Pakistan still ahead of runs...
> 
> 
> One more boundaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


 


No wickets in hands so no chance


----------



## fida jan

umer gul battin very sensibly


----------



## hembo

Gul may become the MOM.... 

Great bowling by him...

now batting beautifully!!


And its getting difficult for NZ bowlers to grip the ball!!!!!


----------



## killeragent

Jana said:


> Happy women day   shabash abhi 2 hours hain 8th march guzarnay main


 Is it being sarcastic towards kamran akmal


----------



## iPhone

fine fielding by NZ. so many boundries were missed.


----------



## farhan_9909

Dnt worry

jeet hamari hay,

Even if they make 250+ then it is nt shame


----------



## fida jan

Aamir Zia said:


> No wickets in hands so no chance


 
oye chup ker.................


----------



## hembo

Southee has turned up to be the underdog bowler.. He's bowling well in almost all the matches now..


----------



## Spring Onion

Patanjali said:


> With 8 wickets down, and required run rate nearing 10 with 100 more to make, the win requires some divine intervention.


----------



## desiman

92 runs in 25 deliveries, wow never thought New Zealand could score like that. I left for work when they were like 190 in 44 overs and then checked the score again at work, I was like wtf, am I reading this write lol Amazing batting by Ross Taylor.


----------



## hembo

NZ fielding has saved at least 8 boundaries so far!!!


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


>


 
Wont matter, New Zealand will still win on the basis of D/L.


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> Wont matter, New Zealand will still win on the basis of D/L.


 
D and L for Pakistani team both stand for same thing


----------



## hembo

desiman said:


> 92 runs in 25 deliveries, wow never thought New Zealand could score like that. I left for work when they were like 190 in 44 overs and then checked the score again at work, I was like wtf, am I reading this write lol Amazing batting by Ross Taylor.


 
I was in the same state.. When I last checked I thought NZ will make around 240-250.. But when I checked their final score.. I mean WTF!!! How could they clobber PK attack like that!!


----------



## fida jan

Jana said:


>


 
baji ko maza araha hai!!!


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> D and L for Pakistani team both stand for same thing


 
Chheee. No gandi baat.


----------



## Hyde

Umar Gul has a good chance of making his hundred


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Chheee. No gandi baat.


 
 duck and Louis whats gandi about it 




---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




fida jan said:


> baji ko maza araha hai!!!


 
Yeh barish nahi aurton ki badua ha jo lanat ban ka ap ki team pe baras rahi ha.

*aur lo uss shoaib wartiyay ko *


----------



## hembo

I fail to understand.. why Afridi never bats sensibly.. even after having so much batting talent!!


----------



## President Camacho

Jana said:


>


 
Usse sasta tareeka hai, barhiya runs bana ke izzat bacha li jaye


----------



## aristocrat

OUTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## hembo

RAZZAK OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SorrelVesper

Dammit. Its all Glorious Resolve's fault. WE ARE LOSING! HE IS SUPPORTING PAKISTAN! OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! YOU COST US A MATCH! DUDE! NEVER SUPPORT PAKISTAN AGAIN! DONT YOU DARE!!!


----------



## Hyde

Razzaq gone just when i had started watching again


----------



## hembo

Now all over me think!!! I'm off to do some important job then watching the loosing battle!!! bye guys n gals!


----------



## iPhone

Razaq gone. oh well, at least he batted well.


----------



## Spring Onion

Patanjali said:


> Usse sasta tareeka hai, barhiya runs bana ke izzat bacha li jaye


 
nah let then drown in patuk patuk patuk rain


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> duck and Louis whats gandi about it



did you mean Duckworth Lewis????


----------



## hembo

Zaki said:


> Razzaq gone just when i had started watching again


 
So you are the bad omen.....

Whenever you watch.. wicket falls!!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> D and L for Pakistani team both stand for same thing



Mana kiya tha na.....le ab duba diya tune...


----------



## Paan Singh

razzaq uncle gaye


----------



## President Camacho

hembo said:


> Now all over me think!!! I'm off to do some important job then watching the loosing battle!!! bye guys n gals!


 
LOL Timely departure


----------



## Paan Singh

akhtar uncle bhi gaye


----------



## Skies

Misuse somewhere....................


----------



## SorrelVesper

Zaki said:


> did you mean Duckworth Lewis????


 DOESNT MATTER! Samnay say hato! Let us watch the match. ~Bites nails while watching~


----------



## SAUD-404

its finally over we lost


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Women's day.....bad luck.....


----------



## Vinod2070

Pakistan lose by 110 runs.


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Mana kiya tha na.....le ab duba diya tune...


 

Oye loti you changed your flags again


----------



## SAUD-404

kamran akmal you -----------------!


----------



## Maritimer

NZ win by 100 runs. That leaves only India and Australia as unbeaten teams so far in WC 2011!!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Ab khatam karo yaar.......kal India ko cheer karenge......


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Use Razzak for opener for the next games and send the current openers back home.


----------



## farhan_9909

Maritimer said:


> NZ win by 100 runs. That leaves only India and Australia as unbeaten teams so far in WC 2011!!


 
Tied is close to lose.


----------



## SorrelVesper

Meri bad dua hai k next haarnay wala india ho. I pray that the next one to lose is india. ~Runs away before anyone notices~


----------



## Vinod2070

New Zealand on top of group B!

Hey Prabhu, ye din bhi dekhanaa thaa.


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Ab khatam karo yaar.......kal India ko cheer karenge......


 
   kis ka sath ha match kal bharat ka ?


----------



## Paan Singh

farhan_9909 said:


> Tied is close to lose.


 
so looser gets point

dont hide urself under table


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> kis ka sath ha match kal bharat ka ?


 
Holy land.. i mean Holland.


----------



## SAUD-404

Prism said:


> razzaq uncle gaye


tell your uncle next time play well ok hahahhahah


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> New Zealand on top of group B!
> 
> Hey Prabhu, ye din bhi dekhanaa thaa.


 
Bura ho taray prabhu ka , uss ko pata nai tha hum shoaib wartyee ko bhee khila rahay thay


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> kis ka sath ha match kal bharat ka ?


 
naaaaaatherland de naal


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> Oye loti you changed your flags again



loti......ahhahhaha


----------



## Paan Singh

SAUD-404 said:


> tell your uncle next time play well ok hahahhahah


 
i will never say


----------



## Machoman

So far Pakistan was palying with easy team, ab ayea unth pahad kay neachay. Sab ki hawa nikal gai..... abhi next two match going to lose too mark my words fellows.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Some respect by lower order and made the over all average not so bad to stay for Q.finals else Pakistan was in big trouble


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


> Holy land.. i mean Holland.


 
how holey its going to be ??/


----------



## SAUD-404

farhan_9909 said:


> Tied is close to lose.


 
yeah almost 1 run close !!!!!!!!!


----------



## killeragent

*Oh god..i am watching post match review on SKYSPORTS and Azar mahmood is so nervous, stutters and is facing it really tough to speak in English..lol

Just wondering if Skysport people knew that before inviting him*


----------



## Paan Singh

blackmagic of glorious resolve failed here


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> kis ka sath ha match kal bharat ka ?



Lady jana


----------



## ashok321

> India are in no mood to take this game lightly. MS Dhoni made it clear that he wants an easy ride in Delhi compared to the uncertain drives in Bangalore. They remain the only team in their group yet to lose a match. Barring Dhoni and Yusuf Pathan - both of whom have played useful cameos - all their batsmen have got either a century or a half-century under their belts in the tournament. Even if their bowling machine has not operated smoothly, it is being fine-tuned and they could well make a change or two for Wednesda



India v Netherlands, World Cup 2011: India look for easy win after close games | Cricket News | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Machoman

Shoaib needs to go home back, he is done..........


----------



## desiman

hembo said:


> I was in the same state.. When I last checked I thought NZ will make around 240-250.. But when I checked their final score.. I mean WTF!!! How could they clobber PK attack like that!!


 
so much so for the "Best bowling attack", the Kiwis had some nice Lahori biryani today lol


----------



## Spring Onion

killeragent said:


> *Oh god..i am watching post match review on SKYSPORTS and Azar mahmood is so nervous, stutters and is facing it really tough to speak in English..lol
> 
> Just wondering if Skysport people knew that before inviting him*


 

 Lalu would have done the duty


----------



## ashok321

killeragent said:


> *Oh god..i am watching post match review on SKYSPORTS and Azar mahmood is so nervous, stutters and is facing it really tough to speak in English..lol
> 
> Just wondering if Skysport people knew that before inviting him*


 
Lol he is not able to talk......


----------



## SAUD-404

Jana said:


> how holey its going to be ??/


 
enough to unholy indian cricket team hahahhaha


----------



## Paan Singh

indian sponsored terrorism is responsible for this defeat

i m 100% sure abt this...

just humour,dont take it plzz


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Lady jana


 
Oh welcome lady monkeeeee (its female)


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Wow, so many Indians to put salt on Pakistani wounds , well time can give a chance for Pakistani members too to reply in same way but wait they get *ban* when they do that . Wow even Indians are *high cast *in Pak Def toooooooooo.


----------



## farhan_9909

I dnt knw why i am nt sad

well we can still qualitfy for the qf

this match will give us an idea how to play big teams like aus.
we should change our batting line.specially the two opener.


----------



## killeragent

Jana said:


> Lalu would have done the duty


 
Yeah surely, after all Harvard university graduates comes to him for management..He is interesting and full of confidence atleast..lol


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> so much so for the "Best bowling attack", the Kiwis had some nice Lahori biryani today lol


 
 we enjoyed the match and you lost the rant pitch lolz so dont burden the magarmach


----------



## farhan_9909

Jana said:


> Oh welcome lady monkeeeee (its female)


 
mara dagha kho zarkaye de

hasay ye zaan na shaza jora daa,,


----------



## Paan Singh

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Wow, so many Indians to put salt on Pakistani wounds , well time can give a chance for Pakistani members too to reply in same way but wait they get *ban* when they do that . Wow even Indians are *high cast *in Pak Def toooooooooo.


 
koi ni yaar,we also saw u guys when india had draw


----------



## Spring Onion

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Wow, so many Indians to put salt on Pakistani wounds , well time can give a chance for Pakistani members too to reply in same way but wait they get *ban* when they do that . Wow even Indians are *high cast *in Pak Def toooooooooo.


 
 naah we enjoyed the match.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> Oh welcome lady monkeeeee (its female)



Ya sure........


----------



## Spring Onion

farhan_9909 said:


> mara dagha kho zarkaye de
> 
> hasay ye zaan na shaza jora daa,,



heheheheheheheh wass so owaima ka sa ma owail no asay ba da tolo pa lakayee hor olagi


----------



## KS

COngrats to Kiwis


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Prism said:


> koi ni yaar,we also saw u guys when india had draw



Acha hae bhai mill jull ke dukh bantt leina acha hae.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Bye folks.......see u tomorrow.......


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

3 Points after today's Match

- Kamran Akmal should be kicked out

- Bring Abdul Razzaq up the Oder

- Change Ahmed Shehzad with Asad Shafique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAUD-404

farhan_9909 said:


> I dnt knw why i am nt sad
> 
> well we can still qualitfy for the qf
> 
> this match will give us an idea how to play big teams like aus.
> we should change our batting line.specially the two opener.


i agree we should make some changes and improve our fielding before its too late.


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Bye folks.......see u tomorrow.......


 
aray behan kahan jaa rahi hoo humain dukh main chor kay


----------



## Frankenstein

so eventually Lalu IX lose today, some people say wining is the antidote for Pakistan, well I think its the other way around 


If I was the captain of the Pakistani team, I wud have put a brick at the back of the wicket instead of Kamran Akmal


----------



## @nline

Kamran Akmal ki wajja se Pakistan hara. Sirff Kamran ki wajja se.


----------



## SAUD-404

farhan_9909 said:


> I dnt knw why i am nt sad
> 
> well we can still qualitfy for the qf
> 
> this match will give us an idea how to play big teams like aus.
> we should change our batting line.specially the two opener.


 
i agree we should improve our fielding and work hard and also make some changes in our squad if possible or we are done for this world cup.........


----------



## @nline

SAUD-404 said:


> i agree we should improve our fielding and work hard and also make some changes in our squad if possible or we are done for this world cup.........


 
Now Zimbabwe?
Will Pakistani coach still open the batting by Hafiz & Ahmad Shahzad?


----------



## EagleEyes

Mohammed Hafeez
Ahmed Shehzad
Younis Khan
Umar Akmal (wk)
Misbah-ul-Haq
Asad Shafiq
Shahid Afridi
Abdul Razzaq
Umar Gul
Shoaib Akthar
Abdul Rehman


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> aray behan kahan jaa rahi hoo humain *dukh* main chor kay



Err......tune kaha tujhe maja aa raha tha......????

Ab jane de yaar......hhaha


----------



## EastWest

MoM of this match: Kamran Akmal - for single handedly defeating Pakistan...


----------



## Spring Onion

Wounded-Monk said:


> Err......tune kaha tujhe maja aa raha tha......????
> 
> Ab jane de yaar......hhaha


 
behan itna dukh har ka nahi howa jitna yeh mazay ko tera maja bolnay pe ho raha ha .


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Jana said:


> behan itna dukh har ka nahi howa jitna yeh mazay ko tera maja bolnay pe ho raha ha .



Koi na......good luck tomorrow....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

WebMaster said:


> Mohammed Hafeez
> Ahmed Shehzad
> Younis Khan
> Umar Akmal (wk)
> Misbah-ul-Haq
> Asad Shafiq
> Shahid Afridi
> Abdul Razzaq
> Umar Gul
> Shoaib Akthar
> Abdul Rehman


 
G sir *Ban* the ones you want, you have got a free hand. No one will complain.


----------



## Kinetic

Congrats to NZ team. They played well allround.


----------



## ashok321

The show was stolen by Kamran - aaj ki sham kamran ke naam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

Wounded-Monk said:


> Err......tune kaha tujhe maja aa raha tha......????
> 
> Ab jane de yaar......hhaha


 
Pakistan lost the match and you have changed your flag lol nice.


----------



## Patriot

Kamran is a faggot and should be kicked out of the team.


----------



## Paan Singh

for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video 
just for humour


----------



## @nline

That is how Pakistan should open their innings,

1. Shahid Afridi
2. Abdur Razzaq
3. Umar Akmal
4. Younis Khan
5. Ahmad Shahzad
6. Mohammad Hafiz
7. Misbha-ul-Haq
8. Umar Gull
9. Abdur Rehman
10. Shoaib AKhtar


----------



## Time Assassin

One person is gonna be happily celebrating his birthday today. NZ did a good job well done to them, but Pakistan all i got to say is WTF. Take out that st*pid Hafeez and the other opener they are rubbish they can't bat for sh*T.


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video
> just for humour
> ]


 urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh he is looking just like Man Mohni jee looks with Sonia in your avatar


----------



## rangbaaz

Kamran akmal won't *catch* a cold even if he were butt naked in antartica


----------



## @nline

rangbaaz said:


> Kamran akmal won't *catch* a cold even if he were butt naked in antartica


 
::::


----------



## Wounded-Monk

rangbaaz said:


> Pakistan lost the match and you have changed your flag lol nice.



Will change again in next match for Pakistan......


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh he is looking just like Man Mohni jee looks with Sonia in your avatar


 
i think u r true fan of mms
even u see mms in a person with no turban


----------



## rangbaaz

Prism said:


> for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video
> just for humour


 
crappy video. not funny at all.


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> we enjoyed the match and you lost the rant pitch lolz so dont burden the magarmach


 

lol I wont let this one slide that easy, still remember the useless comments India got after the England match, its payback time


----------



## @nline

Pakistan require only 1 win either against Zimbabwe or against Australia to qualify into Quarter-Final.


----------



## rangbaaz

Wounded-Monk said:


> Will change again in next match for Pakistan......


 
just kidding man, today was a tough day for Pakistan. NewZealand were the better team; hence, deserve to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

@nline said:


> Pakistan require only 1 win either against Zimbabwe or against Australia to qualify into Quarter-Final.


 * Pakistan already into the quarter final. *


----------



## @nline

rangbaaz said:


> crappy video. not funny at all.


 
Let the Indian celebrate this golden moment,


----------



## Paan Singh

rangbaaz said:


> crappy video. not funny at all.


 
he is his duplicate


----------



## @nline

Kinetic said:


> * Pakistan already into the quarter final. *


 
But, , , , , if Zimbabwe will win their all next 3 matched then no chance for Pakistan at all.


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> lol I wont let this one slide that easy, still remember the useless comments India got after the England match, its payback time


 
hey hey lolzzz that match is still heavy than our loss lolzzz see we are enjoying and you still remember the olllldddddddddddddd indo england match


----------



## Paan Singh

@nline said:


> Let the Indian celebrate this golden moment,


 
no body is enjoying,we are just doing wat u guys do in indian match thread.
btw,u r already in quarters.
sp dont worry,prepare better for next.


----------



## @nline

Prism said:


> no body is enjoying,we are just doing wat u guys do in indian match thread.
> btw,u r already in quarters.
> sp dont worry,prepare better for next.


 
Thank you.


----------



## rangbaaz

Prism said:


> no body is enjoying,we are just doing wat u guys do in indian match thread.
> btw,u r already in quarters.
> sp dont worry,prepare better for next.


 
It is a sadqaye jariyah to curse K Akmal but I just passed my comments on that video. I expected something funny or good critique. He's definitely cost us on many occasions.

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




Prism said:


> he is his duplicate


 
O bhai Allah icka duplicate kici ko bhee mt bnye


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> hey hey lolzzz that match is still heavy than our loss lolzzz see we are enjoying and you still remember the olllldddddddddddddd indo england match


 
that match had highest trp in total in history
even without result
so indian charm is speechless


----------



## KS

Tough Luck one particular female is not here now .

I was looking forward for this


----------



## @nline

Dosn`t matter against Australia or Zimbabwe,
Pakistan should change their openers in these remain last two matches.


----------



## rangbaaz

O yar highest total or lowest total, does not matter. What matter is the team who plays better on the day.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prism said:


> for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video
> just for humour


 that was funny!! is that the katmal dance from akmal??


----------



## Devil Soul

so my prediction of PAK scoring between 175~200 came true


----------



## DaRk WaVe

we'll be kicked out in first round YEH!!!

WE need a hat trick of getting kicked out in WCs in 1st round


----------



## Hyde

DaRk WaVe said:


> we'll be kicked out in first round YEH!!!
> 
> WE need a hat trick of getting kicked out in WCs in 1st round


keep dreaming Dark... We have already qualified for Quarter Finals

and desperate to break the losing streak against India


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> keep dreaming Dark... We have already qualified for Quarter Finals
> 
> and desperate to break the losing streak against India


 
ohh damn, we must've had a HAT TRICK!!! tsk tsk


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> Tough Luck one particular female is not here now .
> 
> I was looking forward for this


 
oh geeeez you guys are paranoid no???

lolzzzz


----------



## Frankenstein

Prism said:


> for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video
> just for humour


 
Yeah, he is a part time Mujra Artist


----------



## Hyde

DaRk WaVe said:


> ohh damn, we must've had a HAT TRICK!!! tsk tsk


 
Yes we will make a hit-trick in wickets against India 

Otherwise whichever team faces us in the Quarter Finals


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> keep dreaming Dark... We have already qualified for Quarter Finals
> 
> and *desperate to break the losing streak against India*


----------



## Spring Onion

@nline said:


> Dosn`t matter against Australia or Zimbabwe,
> Pakistan should change their openers in these remain last two matches.


 
yup bring in Misbah-Younas pair for opening. they need to stand for atleast 10 overs


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


>


* 
Reduce your weight *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> yup bring in Misbah-Younas pair for opening. they need to stand for atleast 10 overs


 
Shehzad must be rested for the next match and bring in Asad Shafiq in the middle overs.

Akmal can open the innings as he is usually there in the crease after every few overs.

Need to strengthen our batting line up - bowling is okk for now

or preferably bring back Ajmal replacing Abdur Rehman.

or bring back Raiz in place of Abdur Rehman


----------



## @nline

I think Pakistan will play against India in Qurater-Final?


----------



## Frankenstein

I miss Muhammad Yusaf in such times


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> *
> Reduce your weight *


 
i saw ur pic at google,so u shud do this.
btw,u can see my ribs under my skin.
so thats not for me,even god knows


----------



## rangbaaz

Frankenstein said:


> I miss Muhammad Yusaf in such times


 
Yousef nhi bhai Inzammam keee kmi mhsoos ho rhi hy


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> i saw ur pic at google,so u shud do this.
> btw,u can see my ribs under my skin.
> so thats not for me,even god knows


 
bwahahahahahahaha and i thought you are only chasing me on PDF


btw ur epic failed


----------



## Frankenstein

rangbaaz said:


> Yousef nhi bhai Inzammam keee kmi mhsoos ho rhi hy


 
Woh tu hoti rahe gi, but Yusaf is still playing


----------



## JonAsad

Well played New Zealand-

we cannot win every match in world cups- even thinking about it is stupidity-
what should matter is that we have qualified for the next round already-

The current line up is great- if we drop kamran akmal- who we have in his replacement?- No One-
So lets keep akmal and focus on our batting- which is a weak point of our team-


----------



## Frankenstein

jokes on Kamran Akmal:

*What do Micheal Jackson and Kamran Akmal have in common? They both wear gloves for no reason*

*Had Kamran Akmal starred in 127-Hours, the rock would have fallen straight through.*

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## SpArK

Glorious Resolve said:


> Well played New Zealand-
> 
> we cannot win every match in world cups- even thinking about it is stupidity-
> what should matter is that we have qualified for the next round already-
> 
> The current line up is great- if we drop kamran akmal- who we have in his replacement?- No One-
> So lets keep akmal and focus on our batting- which is a weak point of our team-


 
Oh thy Gloria, we missed you sweetheart during the match... 

Where were you, instead of you, i had to put Kiwis flag, yet lost.


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahahaha and i thought you are only chasing me on PDF
> 
> 
> btw ur epic failed


 
watever satisfies u and let u sleep 

btw,y shud i chase u??


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> btw,y shud i chase u??


 
 if you dont like your head in one piece


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> Oh thy Gloria, we missed you sweetheart during the match...
> 
> Where were you, instead of you, i had to put Kiwis flag, yet lost.


 
Lol- i missed out today- next time i'll make sure- i change flags on time -


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- i missed out today- next time i'll make sure- i change flags on time -


 
You have become waji-bull-cattle for not changing your flags. See Pakistan lost becoz of u.


----------



## JonAsad

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You have become waji-bull-cattle for not changing your flags. See Pakistan lost becoz of u.


 
I didn't support any team today- i was on the road-
The match should have been drawn


----------



## SpArK

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- i missed out today- next time i'll make sure- i change flags on time -


 
Just make sure we have zimbabwe flags in forum.


----------



## Vinod2070

Prism said:


> for those who are sad due to kamran akmal,see him in this video
> just for humour


 
Which language is this?


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> Just make sure we have zimbabwe flags in forum.


 
We have


----------



## JonAsad

Vinod2070 said:


> Which language is this?


 





Its an Arabic song- shot in India- there is a little bit of hindi in it too- Lovely Lady i must say -


----------



## SMC

Shoaib Akhtar is well past his prime. He is average like 35 since his come back in mid 2010. He shouldn't be used in the death overs anymore. He bowls short, on length, etc. Can't get the yorkers in. People like Gul (who seems to have lost it as well, but still is better than Akhtar) and Wahab need to bowl in the death.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Glorious Resolve said:


> I didn't support any team today- i was on the road-
> The match should have been drawn


 
This is blaaaaas-femi....u r waji-bull-cattle now.

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




Glorious Resolve said:


> Its an Arabic song- shot in India- there is a little bit of hindi in it too- Lovely Lady i must say -


 
Arre usse chhod yaar, ye sun mast hai aaj hee suna maine:


----------



## Paan Singh

@glorious resolve,

lets see ur magic works tomorrow or not
coz it fails in indian matches


----------



## Mani2020

lol wohooo we lost by just 110 runs


----------



## Areesh

desiman said:


> so much so for the "Best bowling attack", the Kiwis had some nice Lahori biryani today lol


 
This flame is technically wrong because in Lahore people like Palao more than Biryani. Not a proper perfect flame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

desiman said:


> so much so for the "Best bowling attack", the Kiwis had some nice Lahori biryani today lol


 
You do know that you can't make a conclusion from just a single game, can you? If that's the case, you could say that Bangladesh is a better team than Australia after the 2005 Cardiff game. But then again, seeing your posts in the past, this post is not surprising, but just is 1% more thoughtful than your past posts. Kudos for the 1% increase.


----------



## desiman

SMC said:


> You do know that you can't make a conclusion from just a single game, can you? If that's the case, you could say that Bangladesh is a better team than Australia after the 2005 Cardiff game. But then again, seeing your posts in the past, this post is not surprising, but just is 1% more thoughtful than your past posts. Kudos for the 1% increase.


 


Give the same logic to the whole group that called India's attack useless after the England game. Again you get personal for no reason, dude learn how to debate without bringing up personal agendas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Jana said:


> hey hey lolzzz that match is still heavy than our loss lolzzz see we are enjoying and you still remember the olllldddddddddddddd indo england match


 
lol I have a good memory, anyways I need something to challenge the great Jana Shah


----------



## HellzHere

SMC said:


> You do know that you can't make a conclusion from just a single game, can you? If that's the case, you could say that Bangladesh is a better team than Australia after the 2005 Cardiff game. But then again, seeing your posts in the past, this post is not surprising, but just is 1% more thoughtful than your past posts. Kudos for the 1% increase.


Weren't you Pakistanis running to make conclusions when India didn't play so 'well',though it still remains unbeaten!?
Conclusions can be made by going through a pack of games,go through it then and compare India and Pakistan...
For Pakistan i can make a good conclusion,you guys got all out for well less than 200 against probably the weakest team in the WC Canada,poor batting?..You just won the game against majors SriLanka by 11 runs and lost badly today by 110 runs.
What conclusions can you make?


----------



## SMC

desiman said:


> Give the same logic to the whole group that called India's attack useless after the England game. Again you get personal for no reason, dude learn how to debate without bringing up personal agendas.


 
India's bowling attack has been going for runs over and over. That's no secret. There's a big difference between performance in a few games and performance that is typical.


----------



## HellzHere

SMC said:


> India's bowling attack has been going for runs over and over. That's no secret. There's a big difference between performance in a few games and performance that is typical.


Maybe then we defended very low totals against South Africa and Australia by mistake??

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

We still win games and loads of them,that's what matters!


----------



## SMC

HellzHere said:


> Weren't you Pakistanis running to make conclusions when India didn't play so 'well',though it still remains unbeaten!?



It wasn't me.



> For Pakistan i can make a good conclusion,you guys got all out for well less than 200 against probably the weakest team in the WC Canada,



Yes, batting flopped one day. Again, go back to my point about making conclusions from a single game.



> poor batting?..You just won the game against majors SriLanka by 11 runs and lost badly today by 110 runs.
> What conclusions can you make?


 
Clearly you're minimizing the win against Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka are one of the hardest team to beat at home. 

In the game against Canada you're making conclusions about our batting from a single game, and in New Zealand game it's about bowling. You do realize that you can't make conclusions from a single performance?


----------



## SMC

HellzHere said:


> Maybe then we defended very low totals against South Africa and Australia by mistake??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> We still win games and loads of them,that's what matters!


 
Australian game was a warm-up game, i.e. no one cares. 

South African pitches are bowler friendly. You still defended only one single total there anyway.


----------



## ashok321

> btw,y shud i chase u??



What would you get anyway from an anti Indian...

Abey sanp aur newla kyo banoge


----------



## ZaYYaF

Though the team couldn't win this game, but hey they managed to get to 192 runs in the end, with the disastrous start they had. I wish them good luck for next matches.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Yeh sab arguements choodo....it can very well be India V Pakistan quater-final...so thats not too far away.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pakistani teams told us again that they are very unpredictable team. when you expect them to win they lose matches and vice vera


----------



## fida jan

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Yeh sab arguements choodo....it can very well be India V Pakistan quater-final...so thats not too far away.


 
bas ap sab chez choro it can very well not be a indo pak quarter f


----------



## Mani2020

now after the dramatic up n down in the group .there are strong signs that its gonna be Pakistan vs India quarter final.lot will depend upon SA vs India match and Sri Lanka vs NZ match


----------



## fida jan

yr india can top pakistan can still top or can be min a second pos

how can there be india pak??


----------



## S.U.R.B.

kamran akmal's address:* house 283 block E defence lahore** 

agar aaj kuch nahi karo gay tou kal bhugto gay........!

khamoshi kaa bycott..............!














*Wrong adress.


----------



## Frankenstein

It was Ross Taylor's birthday today, Shoaib Akhtar throw the cake, Abdur Razak lite the Candles and Kamran Akmal blew them all!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

Also, btw, one thing to remember about our bowling attack is that Taylor would've been out on 0 and 8 had it not been for that schmuck akmal. So our bowling attack is still one of the best.


----------



## Mani2020

fida jan said:


> yr india can top pakistan can still top or can be min a second pos
> 
> how can there be india pak??


 
ok lets do some calculation Pakistan is now at 2nd position in the group after loosing today's match while NZ at top now both Pakistan and NZ have played 4 matches each while AUS has played 3 .now Pakistan has much less NRR than NZ and both have 6 points while AUS have 5 points 

AUS has two matches with minows that they will surely win so they will have 5 matches and 9 points 

While NZ has one more match with minow which they will win most probably so they will have 5 matches and 8 points 

SL also have one match with minow then they will have 5 matches and 7 points

Pakistan still has to play zimbabwe and if they win they will have 5 matches 8 points 

Which will automatically put AUS on top

Now after that all four teams will have major match each i.e SL vs NZ and AUS vs Pak

and most probably NZ will loose to SL and Pak will loose to AUS then 

AUS will have 11 points while Pakistan and NZ will have 8 points each and Sri-Lanka 9 points 

which will place AUS on top ,Sri Lanka on 2nd and as NZ has much higher NRR so NZ will be at 3rd position while Pakistan on 4th


----------



## SpArK

So mani that means Pakistan will meet South Africa


----------



## Mani2020

due to today's defeat with huge margin Pakistan's NRR has dropped considerably from 1.76 to 0.76 while NZ's NRR has increased dramatically to 1.848


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> So mani that means Pakistan will meet South Africa


 
Well might be. Yes!!! After which our team would be packing their bags back to Pakistan.


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> So mani that means Pakistan will meet South Africa


 
not really i think because SA has already lost 1 match and that from ENG now they have to play three major matches 1 with india and two others with WI and Bangladesh respectively where as India hasn't lost a match yet now the competition for the first position will be b/w india and SA 

and the match b/w SA and india will decide the fate of their positions

In current situation the highest probability seems to be Pakistan vs either india or SA while AUS vs WI


----------



## SpArK

Mani2020 said:


> not really i think because SA has already lost 1 match and that from ENG now they have to play three major matches 1 with india and two others with WI and Bangladesh respectively where as India hasn't lost a match yet now the competition for the first position will be b/w india and SA
> 
> and the match b/w *SA and india will decide the fate of their positions*



Or even WI... I think that will be a very tough match.. 

We have seen fortunes turning around.. who knows even India can end up as 3 rd of 4th.


----------



## Mani2020

Areesh said:


> Well might be. Yes!!! After which our team would be packing their bags back to Pakistan.


 
i know after today's performance you can't expect anything from our team ,the way they poorly performed but still if SA comes then Pakistan will have high probability as compared to match with other teams due to the SA team's history of collapsing in pressure situations .but as i already said no matter what happens today's match has lost the charm of the whole WC


----------



## SpArK

*Just one bad game and you guys are loosing hope on ur team.. Grow up..Your team needs your support , be positive.*


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> Or even WI... I think that will be a very tough match..
> 
> We have seen fortunes turning around.. who knows even India can end up as 3 rd of 4th.


 
not really .WI match will not have that much effect .look if SA looses to india it means SA lost 2 matches and 4 points as they have already lost one while india after winning from SA means they still have to loose a match then if even they lost from WI .it will not effect them ,they will be on top as they will just have lost 2 points compared to 4 points of SA ,thats why i m saying that SA vs india match will decide their fate


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> i know after today's performance you can't expect anything from our team ,the way they poorly performed but still if SA comes then Pakistan will have high probability as compared to match with other teams due to the SA team's history of collapsing in pressure situations .but as i already said no matter what happens today's match has lost the charm of the whole WC


 
Well may be but SA usually chokes in semis not quarter finals. So this choking logic might not work for us. Looking at today's performance we might choke in the quarter final. I have already made my mind for it.


----------



## SpArK

Mani2020 said:


> not really .WI match will not have that much effect .look if SA looses to india it means SA lost 2 matches and 4 points as they have already lost one while india after winning from SA means they still have to loose a match then if even they lost from WI .it will not effect them ,they will be on top as they will just have lost 2 points compared to 4 points of SA ,thats why i m saying that SA vs india match will decide their fate


 
What about us loosing to both SA and WI ?? That can be an interesting scenario...It cant be ruled out since our bowling lacks the bite.


----------



## Karachiite

Naak katwadi Pakistan aur Kamran F***mal ney.


----------



## Areesh

SpArK said:


> *Just one bad game and you guys are loosing hope on ur team.. Grow up..Your team needs your support , be positive.*


 
Support them for what??? Having idiots like Kamran who has cost several matches including todays match with their pathetic performance. We would have supported them if they have lost the match with fighting till the last ball. But way Kamran AKmal and others have played today they don't deserve our support. *Seriously speaking it looks like todays match was actually the beginning of the end of Pakistan's campaign in WC.*


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> *Just one bad game and you guys are loosing hope on ur team.. Grow up..Your team needs your support , be positive.*


 
we are not that upset with other guys we are upset because of akmal .and its not the first time that it happened ,if it would have been first time we would have excused him.but its happening since years now. in every match he drops not even one rather multiple chances .you check out the history and believe me he would have been dropped more than taken 

He made us loose that AUS test match where we were on the verge of making history ,he dropped mike hussey 3 times on the bowling of kaneria when we would have won by an inning and few runs and you know what it means by winning with runs plus innings from AUS but that man dropped the match ,not only that he even didn't ran him out when he was clearly struggling to reach to the crease and that bastard didn't even hit the stumps and everyone was saying "is he nuts" and there was lot of fuss regarding that issue .

then in england he made us loose matches by dropping catches and missing stumpings .for how long can we bear that bastard


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Come on guys be optimistic it's an improved performance from the batting overall - scored 7 runs more than last match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Naak katwadi Pakistan aur Kamran F***mal ney.


 


b+++++++++++++++++guys,
that was one match without any importance.
u r already in quarters


----------



## fida jan

Mani2020 said:


> ok lets do some calculation Pakistan is now at 2nd position in the group after loosing today's match while NZ at top now both Pakistan and NZ have played 4 matches each while AUS has played 3 .now Pakistan has much less NRR than NZ and both have 6 points while AUS have 5 points
> 
> AUS has two matches with minows that they will surely win so they will have 5 matches and 9 points
> 
> While NZ has one more match with minow which they will win most probably so they will have 5 matches and 8 points
> 
> SL also have one match with minow then they will have 5 matches and 7 points
> 
> Pakistan still has to play zimbabwe and if they win they will have 5 matches 8 points
> 
> Which will automatically put AUS on top
> 
> Now after that all four teams will have major match each i.e SL vs NZ and AUS vs Pak
> 
> and most probably NZ will loose to SL and Pak will loose to AUS then
> 
> AUS will have 11 points while Pakistan and NZ will have 8 points each and Sri-Lanka 9 points
> 
> which will place AUS on top ,Sri Lanka on 2nd and as NZ has much higher NRR so NZ will be at 3rd position while Pakistan on 4th


 
i will defer slightly, if pakistan wins against australia then it puts pakistan on the top and losing to australia is like 50/50 it all depends on the combination pakistan plays with, pakistan lost this match not because t bowling and batting failed but because of the poor fielding of the khatmal who broke the momentum for pakistan

no bowler will like to fight for the team if his hard work is wasted just like what khatmal did.. 

in my view, if pakistan lose against australia and failed to set up a good team or a good fight, then whether pakistan is fourth or third, i dont care because it will certainly lose in the quarters..

india in my view will come first or second

this game was very much in pakistan's hands just before the 44th over where gul had bowled superbly and kiwis were struggling then
i think kamran akmal should be dropped for good and gloves be given to umer akmal


----------



## S.U.R.B.

It was a bad day for Shoiab Akhtar 4 no balls, plenty of wides,and yorkers which turned in to full tosses at the end costing 30 in his last over.And the dropped catches on his bowling.Hope it does not repeat.


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> What about us loosing to both SA and WI ?? That can be an interesting scenario...It cant be ruled out since our bowling lacks the bite.


 
Again that comes to match with SA thats why i repeatedly said .thats the match which matters most .if india looses india will go down the table but if india wins then india will surely be on top no matter even if they loose to WI

yar weak bowling can be compensated by good fielding and strong batting like NZ have done today.by no means they have strong bowling but due to Pakistan's poor performance they won it 

I would personaly like dhoni to playe with 5 front line bowlers because you already have strong batting line up so no snese for just bulking up with batsman as it is already your strength and if somebody i.e bowler struggles than go with part timers .if you play 4 front liners it means part timers have to bowl 10 overs at any cost and if out of 4 front line bowlers one has off day then? you have no option but to keep him bowling


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> Again that comes to match with SA thats why i repeatedly said .thats the match which matters most .if india looses india will go down the table but if india wins then india will surely be on top no matter even if they loose to WI
> 
> yar weak bowling can be compensated by good fielding and strong batting like NZ have done today.by no means they have strong bowling but due to Pakistan's poor performance they won it
> 
> I would personaly like dhoni to playe with 5 front line bowlers because you already have strong batting line up so no snese for just bulking up with batsman as it is already your strength and if somebody i.e bowler struggles than go with part timers .if you play 4 front liners it means part timers have to bowl 10 overs at any cost and if out of 4 front line bowlers one has off day then? you have no option but to keep him bowling


 
Not to forget he also missed stump chances for a batsman like Sangakara two times in match against Srilanka. Fortunately we got away with those miss chances. How long are we going to tolerate guy like him.


----------



## Paan Singh

ur whole team bowled full deliveries and got hammered.
kamran is not only responsible.

and today afridi didnt get much ,so he was one man army in all matches.


----------



## Mani2020

fida jan said:


> i will defer slightly, if pakistan wins against australia then it puts pakistan on the top and losing to australia is like 50/50 it all depends on the combination pakistan plays with, pakistan lost this match not because t bowling and batting failed but because of the poor fielding of the khatmal who broke the momentum for pakistan
> 
> no bowler will like to fight for the team if his hard work is wasted just like what khatmal did..
> 
> in my view, if pakistan lose against australia and failed to set up a good team or a good fight, then whether pakistan is fourth or third, i dont care because it will certainly lose in the quarters..


 
you can be as optimistic as you like but after today's performance i will not give even a 20% chance to Pakistan against world champions .look at their fielding they support their bowlers out of 3 wickets in last match against SL 2 were of fielders and then look at ours 

and by the way which combination are you talking about? openers are not scoring,akmal that a$$ hole not doing anything with bat .what options you have? just Asad shafique is an option when it comes to batting so utmost you can replace one person so then? in bowling you have ajmal instead of AR other than him who will replace akhtar? Riaz is not bowling well and you can't count on a young junaid against WC


----------



## SpArK

Mani2020 said:


> Again that comes to match with SA thats why i repeatedly said .thats the match which matters most .if india looses india will go down the table but if india wins then india will surely be on top no matter even if they loose to WI
> 
> yar weak bowling can be compensated by good fielding and strong batting like NZ have done today.by no means they have strong bowling but due to Pakistan's poor performance they won it
> 
> I would personaly like dhoni to playe with 5 front line bowlers because you already have strong batting line up so no snese for just bulking up with batsman as it is already your strength and if somebody i.e bowler struggles than go with part timers .if you play 4 front liners it means part timers have to bowl 10 overs at any cost and if out of 4 front line bowlers one has off day then? you have no option but to keep him bowling


 
Yusuf and Yuvraj are turning to be good part timers. so 4 front line bowlers are enough... the problem is the 4th bowler.. example sreesanth, piyush chawla


----------



## Areesh

Prism said:


> ur whole team bowled full deliveries and got hammered.
> kamran is not only responsible.
> 
> and today afridi didnt get much ,so he was one man army in all matches.


 
The one who hammered us was dropped two times by Kamran Khatmal. What about that?

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

And why this radio station is broadcasting patriotic songs right now. Oh bhai match harain hain jang nahi.


----------



## alibaz

SpArK said:


> *Just one bad game and you guys are loosing hope on ur team.. Grow up..Your team needs your support , be positive.*


 
The point of concern is fielding especially wicket keeping, had he not missed few catches including two of Taylor in an over, few misfields by other payers and importantly some substandard captaincy (miscalculation and getting panic) took this target to 303. Given all this, top order should have tried to save their wicket Till 10-15 overs and in the later part of innings they could have done anything due to wet condition where that was no horizontal movement in air and nothing off the pitch. 
Against Canada the only difference was experience that saved respect and against SL, I believe SL played worse than Pak. Ken gave away 46 extras to ease out situation for Pakistan otherwise our team didn't play that good. So what one bad match in fact they were lucky enough to get away with their bad performances.


----------



## Mani2020

SpArK said:


> Yusuf and Yuvraj are turning to be good part timers. so 4 front line bowlers are enough... the problem is the 4th bowler.. example sreesanth, piyush chawla


 
i will neither go with chawla or sreesanth .chawla had enough in all matches he got plenty of stick. i will go with ashwin to check out what he has got in the tank atleast try him in matches against minows but then you will have 4 spinners in your line-up and two pacers so who will ball the new ball after first ten overs? i think Sreesanth selection was a bad choice.Nehra might be an option but again it depends how fit he is


----------



## Mani2020

ok gotta go so gudnyt going to sleep while cursing akmal the a$$ hole


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> ok gotta go so gudnyt going to sleep while cursing akmal the a$$ hole


 
Same here. I would also go to sleep cursing him. Pata nahi kitnon ki galiyan sunai ga aaj yeh aadmi.


----------



## fida jan

Mani2020 said:


> you can be as optimistic as you like but after today's performance i will not give even a 20% chance to Pakistan against world champions .look at their fielding they support their bowlers out of 3 wickets in last match against SL 2 were of fielders and then look at ours
> 
> and by the way which combination are you talking about? openers are not scoring,akmal that a$$ hole not doing anything with bat .what options you have? just Asad shafique is an option when it comes to batting so utmost you can replace one person so then? in bowling you have ajmal instead of AR other than him who will replace akhtar? Riaz is not bowling well and you can't count on a young junaid against WC


 

afridi should play this team in the coming match against zimbabwe

afridi
razzaq
yunus
misbah
asad shafique
umer akmal/wk
hafeez/riaz
gul
junaid khan/shoaib akhter
ajmal
rehman

in this order, there are already 3 top of the line spinners afridi, ajmal and rehaman, so it is more like if we can play riaz we can strengthen our pace attack instead of playing hafeez, with razzaq, gul, shoab/junaid present

we can try junaid instead of that unfit shoaib, maybe junaid can prove to be fitter and batter player and better fielder..

there is another option that we play hafeez instead of ajmal, s we will have 4 all rounders instead of 3, but i really think to give opportunity to a specialist bowler instead of an uncertain all rounder who can neither bat or ball properly..


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistanis please control your emotional bursts- we just lost our first match of this world cup- Akmal dropped Taylor two times- after that his century was not awarded to him- he beat the hell out of our bowlers- he earned it- its all about second chances- if we think we deserve second chances- every one does-
Look at his scoring- how he decimated Shoaib Akhter and Abdul Razzaq- 







Our bowling was below par- batting was pathetic- it cant be blamed on one person- Pakistan is a team- and how the team plays effects the results- one person cannot cost us any match- We lost the match not because of only Akmal- we lost it because we all as a team didn't play well- Our batsmen didn't score runs- Blaming every thing on Akmal is just rubbish-

Its just the first match we lost in the world cups- we are at number 2 in points table- be positive guys- our team needs our support-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

fida jan said:


> afridi should play this team in the coming match against zimbabwe
> 
> afridi
> razzaq
> yunus
> misbah
> asad shafique
> umer akmal/wk
> hafeez/riaz
> gul
> junaid khan/shoaib akhter
> ajmal
> rehman
> 
> in this order, there are already 3 top of the line spinners afridi, ajmal and rehaman, so it is more like if we can play riaz we can strengthen our pace attack instead of playing hafeez, with razzaq, gul, shoab/junaid present
> 
> we can try junaid instead of that unfit shoaib, maybe junaid can prove to be fitter and batter player and better fielder..
> 
> there is another option that we play hafeez instead of ajmal, s we will have 4 all rounders instead of 3, but i really think to give opportunity to a specialist bowler instead of an uncertain all rounder who can neither bat or ball properly..


 
how can umer akmal keep wickets?
He is a young lad- who is batting well- let him do what his job is- do not put extra pressure on him- other wise he will not even score runs- you cannot just give extra responsibilities to a player during such a big tournament- he will loose focus- na gher ka na ghat ka-


----------



## Andross

whatever happened to that Pakistani hindu bowler wasent he that good? i thought he was good spinner


----------



## JonAsad

Andross said:


> whatever happened to that *Pakistani hindu bowler* wasent he that good? i thought he was good spinner


 
Pakistani bowler Danish Kaneria- would have sufficed- no need to bring religion into the game you worship-


----------



## Andross

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistani bowler Danish Kaneria- would have sufficed- no need to bring religion into the game you worship-





worship? i prefer football


----------



## Karachiite

Andross said:


> whatever happened to that Pakistani hindu bowler wasent he that good? i thought he was good spinner


 
Why are you bringing religion into this? And if your talking about Danish Kaneria then he only plays tests and he wasn't included in this squad due to ongoing investigations against him and problems with PCB. 
But the next all rounder to watch out for is Lal Kumar, he's been getting runs and also getting wickets first class cricket.


----------



## Andross

Karachiite said:


> Why are you bringing religion into this? And if your talking about Danish Kaneria then he only plays tests and he wasn't included in this squad due to ongoing investigations against him and problems with PCB.
> But the next all rounder to watch out for is Lal Kumar, he's been getting runs and also getting wickets first class cricket.




chill out dude all i said he was pakistani hindu damn why people getting so defensive


----------



## fida jan

Glorious Resolve said:


> how can umer akmal keep wickets?
> He is a young lad- who is batting well- let him do what his job is- do not put extra pressure on him- other wise he will not even score runs- you cannot just give extra responsibilities to a player during such a big tournament- he will loose focus- na gher ka na ghat ka-


 
he is young lad thats why he has fitness to do extra jobs, isnt afridi bowling and batting too at the same time..

umer akmal is way down the line, even below the middle order, he doesnt open, doesnt come 1 or 2 down, so all will be oky doky


----------



## greatsequence

Both coach and captain are sub standard. Every one is saying that they dont have right combination but waqar still insists that Pakistan will not drop Kamran for the next match. Can you believe this !!. I have lost all hope of Pakistan passing ahead of quarter final.


----------



## Andross

It's only one game they can recover look at the positive Pakistan will still go through to Q/F then who knows what will happen it depends how you play each game thats when things will get intresting


----------



## Last Hope

*WE WON!*

The first match


----------



## fida jan

greatsequence said:


> Both coach and captain are sub standard. Every one is saying that they dont have right combination but waqar still insists that Pakistan will not drop Kamran for the next match. Can you believe this !!. I have lost all hope of Pakistan passing ahead of quarter final.


 
kamran has approvals from ijaz butt and other imp people who is waqar before them, u know its the misuse of higher power and the less power of the coaches and managers and selectors which prompted abdul qadir, aamir suhail to resign, yunus lost captaincy, truth is how bad kamran is how bad his BG is, even he is involved in big scandals, he will never ever be dropped, he will be kept playing even for another world cup..


----------



## Karachiite

Andross said:


> chill out dude all i said he was pakistani hindu damn why people getting so defensive


 
I don't like people using religion to call out on other people. I get pretty pissed if someone calls me "hey look at this Christian guy". Like ok some of my background is Christian but I'm still Pakistani.


----------



## mikkix

Fixers and cheaters are back......
For them money is everything..


----------



## Andross

Karachiite said:


> I don't like people using religion to call out on other people. I get pretty pissed if someone calls me "hey look at this Christian guy". Like ok some of my background is Christian but I'm still Pakistani.



fair point but i never intended it that why i just knew he was a pakistani player who happened to be hindu because i read his interview i never knew he only played test cricket and not 1 dayers  you learn something new everyday


----------



## Andross

self delete


----------



## Andross

self delete


----------



## Andross

self delete


----------



## Andross

lol get back to cricket  otherwise it will be me who gets the chop


----------



## fida jan

self deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Andross said:


> lol get back to cricket  otherwise it will be me who gets the chop


 
Alright- self delete your messages


----------



## JonAsad

fida jan said:


> -----------


 
Hey dont spoil the mutual agreement- kindly delete your post-


----------



## Andross

Yeah dude you gonna rat us out and im gonna get banned again


----------



## JonAsad

Andross said:


> Yeah dude you gonna rat us out and im gonna get banned again


 
Lol-- i am in the same as you are- so dont worry- not only you- both will get infractions-


----------



## rubyjackass

Mani2020 said:


> I would personaly like dhoni to playe with 5 front line bowlers because you already have strong batting line up so no snese for just bulking up with batsman as it is already your strength and if somebody i.e bowler struggles than go with part timers .if you play 4 front liners it means part timers have to bowl 10 overs at any cost and if out of 4 front line bowlers one has off day then? you have no option but to keep him bowling


 
In the last match with Ireland it was the last batsman Yusuf that sealed the win. Otherwise there would be tension in the end and you know how good Indians are at loosing in such circumstances.


----------



## Andross

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol-- i am in the same as you are- so dont worry- not only you- both will get infractions-




but your senior cant you take the rap this one time and let newbies like me off


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Razzak is burden, he scores fifty after 20-30 matches, can't field, can't play spin, can hit fast bowlers only on length balls, can't pull or cut, expensive bowler, senior player but not captaincy material, can't sledge, can't motivate bowlers/fielders. Whats his role? Same with Hafeez, except batting well in Dubai dustbowls no other good performance in recent times, Not a wicket taker, time pass bowler. Misbah and Younus are solid bats, but in twilight of their career, everytime they come to bat they had to built steady partnership, later criticized by fans who just wants to see Slogger Afridi to have more overs. Worst wicket-keeper, He is in team due to his batting only, Andho Mein Kaana Raja.


----------



## Andross

Its not like we are trolling its only us here anyway where is everyone gone oh i forget its 5 hours ahead in Pakistan


----------



## JonAsad

Andross said:


> but your senior cant you take the rap this one time and let newbies like me off


 
Ok- blame it all on me- i gloriously accept- 
Bookmark this post-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

If this fida guy is sleeping- i hope he gets night mares for this- ha haha


----------



## Andross

Fida is here i can see him below me  anyways im leaving and doing what the internet was made for


----------



## fida jan

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Razzak is burden, he scores fifty after 20-30 matches, can't field, can't play spin, can hit fast bowlers only on length balls, can't pull or cut, expensive bowler, senior player but not captaincy material, can't sledge, can't motivate bowlers/fielders. Whats his role? Same with Hafeez, except batting well in Dubai dustbowls no other good performance in recent times, Not a wicket taker, time pass bowler. Misbah and Younus are solid bats, but in twilight of their career, everytime they come to bat they had to built steady partnership, later criticized by fans who just wants to see Slogger Afridi to have more overs. Worst wicket-keeper, He is in team due to his batting only, Andho Mein Kaana Raja.


 
yunus and misbah with all their experience and talent are very much useful, they are the perfect for middle order, its our openers who always make problem and our wickets fall on under 10..

except kamran akmal (head to toe problem), hafeez(pretty useful in bowlingtakes few crucial wickets) and razzaq, ahmed shahzaad and the fitness problem of shoaib, all things are pretty intact

the problem i find with ahmed shehzad is, he can make good scores if he ets a decent opener, if his partner clicks, he will click too


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kuj mood nai c khedan da, 

Kuj dard Newzeland anmol dita

Kuj sarr gai qismat Afridi di, 

Kuj ground vich taylor rol dita

Kuj Newzeland de bowler zalim san,

Kuj guptil nu saday te ghusa v c

Kuj onj v ballan okhian san

Kuj sanu haran da shoq v c

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Kuj mood nai c khedan da,
> 
> Kuj dard Newzeland anmol dita
> 
> Kuj sarr gai qismat Afridi di,
> 
> Kuj ground vich taylor rol dita
> 
> Kuj Newzeland de bowler zalim san,
> 
> Kuj guptil nu saday te ghusa v c
> 
> Kuj onj v ballan okhian san
> 
> Kuj sanu haran da shoq v c


----------



## Areesh

If that as$hole is going to play again in Pakistan team I am not going to support Pakistan team at any cost. Even it is the WC final or a match against Bharat. I don't care. I want that as$hole out of this team. I don't want to see that load of cr@p in Pakistan team ever again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

*A tribute to Kamran Akmal​*


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## Areesh

If Pakistan would play Bharat in QF and Khatmal would be part of Pakistan team, I would support Bharat for the first time in my life with all my sincerity and best wishes. I assure you all my prayers would be with the men in blue if kamran khatmal would be part of team green. And that's final from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> If Pakistan would play Bharat in QF and Khatmal would be part of Pakistan team, I would support Bharat for the first time in my life with all my sincerity and best wishes. I assure you all my prayers would be with the men in blue if kamran khatmal would be part of team green. And that's final from me.


 
Bro khatmal is not going any where- there is no suitable replacement- even waqar has acknowledged that-


----------



## farhan_9909

Areesh said:


> If Pakistan would play Bharat in QF and Khatmal would be part of Pakistan team, I would support Bharat for the first time in my life with all my sincerity and best wishes. I assure you all my prayers would be with the men in blue if kamran khatmal would be part of team green. And that's final from me.


 
khatmal should be hanged till he done bathroom..


----------



## Markus

Ross Taylor should have had donated his Man of the Match award to Kamran Akmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellzHere

IS there any chance of Candada qualifying for the QuarterS?


----------



## Varad

*Don't pin all the blame on Kamran: Waqar*

PALLEKELE: Coach Waqar Younis admitted dropped catches by wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal cost Pakistan the match against New Zealand but praised Ross Taylor for the innings of a lifetime. 

Taylor, who benefited from two astonishing let-offs by Kamran, hit a career-best unbeaten 131 to fire his side to 302-7 before New Zealand dismissed Pakistan for 192 in a key Group A match at Pallekele stadium.

Waqar admitted the catches -- both off paceman Shoaib Akhtar, with Taylor on nought and eight -- were easy chances and cost Pakistan dear. 

But he said Kamran, often the target of criticism due to his fumbles behind the stumps, should not take all of the blame for the defeat. 

"I don't think this is the time to put the blame on someone. It's a fact that he didn't do the best keeping, the standard was not good and he dropped a few catches," said Waqar. 

"Those were straight sitters, it was not as if they were difficult catches, but then it's cricket and such things do happen. It was a bad day for him as he dropped catches which really cost us the game," he added. 

But former paceman Waqar also said credit should go to Taylor, adding: "I guess the way he played, you play just one or two innings like that in your life." 

The coach ruled out dropping Kamran. 

"I think maybe after the World Cup, we can think about it but now we are in the middle of the tournament and I don't think we can make such a change and panic. We should not." 

Waqar said poor bowling in the closing overs of New Zealand's innings, with Pakistan conceding a whopping 100 runs in the last five overs, proved costly. 

"Without a doubt it was a huge turning point to give chance to somebody like Taylor, who's a top player in their side. It cost us but we also bowled poorly," said Waqar. 

Waqar said his team must regroup before their next game against Zimbabwe at the same ground on Monday. 

"We are not going to panic, that's the important thing. If we panic here we're really going to struggle in this tournament. There are still big games to come. We've got Australia to handle and then we go to the quarter-finals," said Waqar. 

Pakistan have six points from four matches and are second in Group A behind New Zealand on net run-rate. Sri Lanka are third and defending champions Australia fourth.

Pakistan (Pak) vs New Zealand (NZ): Don't pin all the blame on Kamran: Waqar


----------



## MZUBAIR

HellzHere said:


> IS there any chance of Candada qualifying for the QuarterS?


 
No chance they have played thier 4 games....2 of the games are left against Australia and NZ. Besides that they have ver low run rate.

But there is a chance of Zimbabwe( played 3 games).....and coming games are against SL, PAk and Kenya.......If Zimbabwe wins 2 more games out of the next three then they can be in quarter finalz.

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Well said Waqar


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bro khatmal is not going any where- there is no suitable replacement- even waqar has acknowledged that-


 
In that case. I hope they lost to Zimbabwe as well. I want an upset this time.


----------



## JonAsad

Guys get over khatmal- and think rationally- whole world cup is wide open- maybe akmal and Pakistani team needed that kind of defeat to again lift them selves up- don't know if its a lame rhetoric or truth- but Pakistan team performs well- under pressure- and akmal is a part of the team-


----------



## 53fd

Good wake up call for Pakistan. Better early than late. Pakistan needs to shuffle their batting order, and bring in another genuine fast bowler. Abdur Razzak is not, and cannot make up the presence of a fast bowler. He cannot start Pakistan's bowling attack, he can only be used as a part time bowler to contain the opposition team's run rate. This is the batting order and team I want to see played:

Mohammed Hafeez
Umar Akmal
Abdur Razzak
Misbah-ul-Haq
Younis Khan
Kamran Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Saeed Ajmal
Umar Gul
Wahab Riaz
Shoaib Akhtar


Abdur Razzak is the kind of player who plays well when given the time to settle down. He should be promoted at the top of the order rather than the bottom. The same thing for Umar Akmal. Ahmed Shahzad needs to be sacrificed to bring in a genuine fast bowler into the team. Misbah should come at 4 rather than 5 or 6, so he can stabilize the innings rather than getting pressured. I must say, Pakistan are badly missing the presence of Mohammad Yousuf and Shoaib Malik in the batting lineup, to steer Pakistan's ship. Abdur Rehman is an average bowler, and he must be replaced by Saeed Ajmal.

Batting goes down till 7, and Saeed Ajmal and Umar Gul can bat part time.

Pakistan's bowling options: Fast Bowlers: Akhtar, Riaz, Gul
Medium fast: Razzak
Spin bowlers: Ajmal, Afridi, Hafeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Guys get over khatmal- and think rationally- whole world cup is wide open- maybe akmal and Pakistani team needed that kind of defeat to again lift them selves up- don't know if its a lame rhetoric or truth- but Pakistan team performs well- under pressure- and akmal is a part of the team-


 
Well you will get answer to your rhetoric at the end of QF. I am damn sure QF is going to be the last match of Pakistan in this WC. I am hopeful for it too.


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> Well you will get answer to your rhetoric at the end of QF. I am damn sure QF is going to be the last match of Pakistan in this WC.I am hopeful for it too.


 
If thats the Destiny no one can stop it- but that doesn't mean you chicken out and stop supporting your national team- Look at the loss with this angel ==> Its just the first loss we have suffered in WC- and it will help us to work on our short comings- Its a Wake Up Call Only-

Bhai Junoon ka song suno- Ay Jazba Junoon tu himmat na har-


----------



## Pukhtoon

Posted by CricketStalker on (March 09 2011, 10:25 AM GMT) 
*PCB should arrange for watermelons to be used in their practice session instead of the leather ball*..Maybe then Kamran will get used to catching..haha! he really underestimates his position in the side...a real liability if you ask me...they should just declare him as injured and send him home...nonsense..


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Varad said:


> *Don't pin all the blame on Kamran: Waqar*
> 
> PALLEKELE: Coach Waqar Younis admitted dropped catches by wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal cost Pakistan the match against New Zealand but praised Ross Taylor for the innings of a lifetime.
> 
> Pakistan (Pak) vs New Zealand (NZ): Don't pin all the blame on Kamran: Waqar


 
That's a typical Pakistani mindset. It's a game and blunders do happen. Why on earth our batting line failing every now and then. I put all the blame on batsmen (including Kamran Akmal) they didn't perform well, at least they should fight and show some spirit which was no where there.

Yuvraj is in hurry today to wind up the match against Netherlands. I wish if he were playing for Pakistan.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Areesh said:


> If Pakistan would play *Bharat in QF and Khatmal would be part of Pakistan team, I would support Bharat for the first time in my life with all my sincerity and best wishes*. I assure you all my prayers would be with the men in blue if kamran khatmal would be part of team green. And that's final from me.


 
OMG hate for Akmal overshadowed hate for Bharat!!! Akmal must be very bad then (didnt see the match)


----------



## fawwaxs

PALLEKELE: Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi on Wednesday urged his team to learn the lessons of the 110-run defeat against New Zealand.

The Black Caps rode on a brilliant unbeaten 131 by Ross Taylor to post a challenging 302-7 before Tim Southee removed the top order with a burst of three early wickets to bowl Pakistan out for 192.

There were quite a few lessons to be learned from the defeat, especially those chances we gave to Taylor and when you give such chances to a player like him he makes you pay, said Afridi.

Wicket-keeper Kamran Akmal let Taylor off twice in the same Shoaib Akhtar over  once when the batsman was on nought and then on eight  allowing two straightforward chances to slip past him.

Afridi said his bowlers were poor in the death overs when New Zealand plundered 139 runs off the last 10 overs.

I think the way we started with the ball was good, but then the missed chances maybe demoralised the bowlers and they were very poor in the end, said Afridi.

Afridi hoped his top order batsmen will show improvement in the next game, against Zimbabwe on Monday.

Our top order did not work well although we have given them the time to settle down and this was the first time we were chasing. We need to learn how to bat while chasing, said Afridi.

Taylor took the game away from us although the bowlers had reverse swing.

But the way he played was brilliant and he took the game away from us, said the Pakistan captain.

Pakistan now have six points from four matches, second in Group A behind New Zealand who also have six points but a better net run-rate.

Co-hosts Sri Lanka (five points from four) and Australia (five from three) are third and fourth respectively.

Afridi hinted Kamrans younger brother, Umar can be handed the gloves, if needed.

Keeping with Umar is very much an option and we might try it in the next game, Afridi told GEO tv in Pakistan, of the same option which team used against South Africa in a one-dayer last year.

He also defended Kamrans hard work.

If you see Kamran train, he puts in a lot of hard work. I dont know why luck deserted him. He is also upset about his performance and he realizes it too.


----------



## Mani2020

lol this thread is still going strong and undoubtedly as the fans got irritated so much

But it was really upset to see shahid afridi still backing up Kamran akmal and kind of defending him in front of media even after the host realized him its not the first time that kamran akmal did so .still he was blind in the love of kami lol


----------



## Cyph3r

There is still time
Drop Kamran Akmal or at least pick a new keeper
Pakistan needs to get it's act together before QF
Afridi can't win u guys all the time


----------

